# Where's the new driveler (#14)



## Keebs (Mar 20, 2012)

now I gotta find a vid..................


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 20, 2012)

Keebs said:


> now I gotta find a vid..................



I found ya......


----------



## kracker (Mar 20, 2012)

Dinner time!!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 20, 2012)

Just had a ham and turkey sammich with lettuce and mater and spicy mustard. Had a pile of jalapeno kettle chips on the side. MMMMMMMMM


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 20, 2012)

Did someone say MUSTARD???


----------



## Keebs (Mar 20, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> I found ya......


 did the bread crumb trail help?


kracker said:


> Dinner time!!!


 KFC cheekun & tater wedges!


Sterlo58 said:


> Just had a ham and turkey sammich with lettuce and mater and spicy mustard. Had a pile of jalapeno kettle chips on the side. MMMMMMMMM


That don't sound half bad neither!


Les Miles said:


> Did someone say SYRUP???


  nope, not a word, I swear, we need to get your eyes & ears checked, son!


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## kracker (Mar 20, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Just had a ham and turkey sammich with lettuce and mater and spicy mustard. Had a pile of jalapeno kettle chips on the side. MMMMMMMMM


That sounds good!! I'm having fried pork chops, rice and gravy and homemade biscuits.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 20, 2012)

Les Miles said:


>


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 20, 2012)

man bad news just keeps crashing down on me... first 2 family members with cancer now a good friend takes his own life.. y'all say a small prayer please.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 20, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> man bad news just keeps crashing down on me... first 2 family members with cancer now a good friend takes his own life.. y'all say a small prayer please.


 so sorry!


----------



## kracker (Mar 20, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> man bad news just keeps crashing down on me... first 2 family members with cancer now a good friend takes his own life.. y'all say a small prayer please.


You got it..


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 20, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> man bad news just keeps crashing down on me... first 2 family members with cancer now a good friend takes his own life.. y'all say a small prayer please.



Dang BOG...hang in there bud.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 20, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> man bad news just keeps crashing down on me... first 2 family members with cancer now a good friend takes his own life.. y'all say a small prayer please.



Sorry to hear that BOG.....  sent


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 20, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> man bad news just keeps crashing down on me... first 2 family members with cancer now a good friend takes his own life.. y'all say a small prayer please.





Prayers sent bro !!  Hang in there !


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm HAWNGRAY !!!!  Dawn won't cook. . .


----------



## Keebs (Mar 20, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm HAWNGRAY !!!!  Dawn won't cook. . .


 your hands broke?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 20, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm HAWNGRAY !!!!  Dawn won't cook. . .



You got thumbs.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 20, 2012)

Keebs said:


> your hands broke?





mrs. hornet22 said:


> You got thumbs.







Pfffffffffffffffffft.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 20, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Pfffffffffffffffffft.


EEEEeeeeeeeeeeeeewwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 20, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You got thumbs.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 20, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> man bad news just keeps crashing down on me... first 2 family members with cancer now a good friend takes his own life.. y'all say a small prayer please.





My thoughts and prayers are with you. Cancer is one of the very few things on this earth that I truly hate with a vengeance.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 20, 2012)

Keebs said:


>



same page. 

Quack...........................
You's Stankin, must ate somepin.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 20, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> same page.
> 
> Quack...........................
> You's Stankin, must ate somepin.






I ain't nuttin since yesterday.


Waiting on Dawn to get ready so we can hit the local buffet !!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 20, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> same page.
> 
> Quack...........................
> You's Stankin, must ate somepin.





Hooked On Quack said:


> I ain't nuttin since yesterday.
> 
> 
> Waiting on Dawn to get ready so we can hit the local buffet !!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 20, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I ain't nuttin since yesterday.
> 
> 
> Waiting on Dawn to get ready so we can hit the local buffet !!



sleep in this mor......afternoon did we


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 20, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> same page.
> 
> Quack...........................
> You's Stankin, must ate somepin.



 That may have been me, but I'm feelin much betta now


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 20, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> man bad news just keeps crashing down on me... first 2 family members with cancer now a good friend takes his own life.. y'all say a small prayer please.



Blood, I'm sorry to hear this.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 20, 2012)

anyone recognize this song????
And btw, Jeff?  THIS kept going through my head last week thinking about you........


----------



## NOYDB (Mar 20, 2012)

I hate yard work.

Just saying.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 20, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> sleep in this mor......afternoon did we




Yeah I did.  Didn't get but 2 hrs sleep yesterday.





NOYDB said:


> I hate yard work.
> 
> Just saying.






Me too, that's why I sold all my yard stuff 3 years ago and hired a yard crew .


----------



## Keebs (Mar 20, 2012)

NOYDB said:


> I hate yard work.
> 
> Just saying.


I'd rather be at home doing yard work than stuck inside at the office........... ok, at least until it gets so hot out I can't breathe.........


Hooked On Quack said:


> Yeah I did.  Didn't get but 2 hrs sleep yesterday.
> Me too, that's why I sold all my yard stuff 3 years ago and hired a yard crew .


I'll sell my lawn mower if you'll hire me a crew too!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 20, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I'd rather be at home doing yard work than stuck inside at the office........... ok, at least until it gets so hot out I can't breathe.........
> 
> I'll sell my lawn mower if you'll hire me a crew too!





  Good one.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 20, 2012)

Keebs said:


> anyone recognize this song????
> And btw, Jeff?  THIS kept going through my head last week thinking about you........



That's because it's one of those songs that gets stuck in there and ya cain't get it out   



NOYDB said:


> I hate yard work.
> 
> Just saying.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Yeah I did.  Didn't get but 2 hrs sleep yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Keebs said:


> I'd rather be at home doing yard work than stuck inside at the office........... ok, at least until it gets so hot out I can't breathe.........
> 
> I'll sell my lawn mower if you'll hire me a crew too!



I  yardwork!!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 20, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Good one.


 is that a yes?????


Jeff C. said:


> That's because it's one of those songs that gets stuck in there and ya cain't get it out
> 
> I  mowing the yard(s)!!!


Listen to some commercials, see if you can figure out where I heard it first!
Oh, fixed your wording for you too!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 20, 2012)

Keebs said:


> is that a yes?????
> 
> Listen to some commercials, see if you can figure out where I heard it first!
> Oh, fixed your wording for you too!



I'm gonna be  tryin to figger that out now 

Im'on milk this recovery for several  more weeks


----------



## Keebs (Mar 20, 2012)

Mud's done gone & left me behind! ~sheesh~ BYE YA'LL!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm home after a long day at work. As soon as i walk in the door, Bubbette says "Whats for supper?". Now, she's been home all day and in all that time she couldn't take care of it? 
I'm thinking sardines and crackers.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 20, 2012)

Mudracing asked in the other thread about my fishing trip. Here ya go, Mudbro!
http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=6808100&postcount=684


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 20, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm home after a long day at work. As soon as i walk in the door, Bubbette says "Whats for supper?". Now, she's been home all day and in all that time she couldn't take care of it?
> I'm thinking sardines and crackers.



sardines in oil or water?

I prefer kipper snacks to sardines though.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 20, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> sardines in oil or water?
> 
> I prefer kipper snacks to sardines though.



Looks like she doesn't like the sardines idea and suddenly has a hankering for chinese takeout. 
In answer to your question, I love the small sardines packed in louisiana hot sauce when i can find them. If not, then the Beachcliff sardine steaks or herring steaks in hot sauce will have to do.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 20, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm home after a long day at work. As soon as i walk in the door, Bubbette says "Whats for supper?". Now, she's been home all day and in all that time she couldn't take care of it?
> I'm thinking sardines and crackers.



Back in the day, I'd eat that with my Daddy. I was his third son. .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 20, 2012)

Hey RHBama!!!

Don't you need to spend the next few days at the Turkey lease or something? We need rain to wash down this pollen something fierce...


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 20, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey RHBama!!!
> 
> Don't you need to spend the next few days at the Turkey lease or something? We need rain to wash down this pollen something fierce...



Both trucks were neon green this morning


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 20, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Both trucks were neon green this morning



I'm not liking it too much....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 20, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm not liking it too much....



Then voodoo up some rain on your radar.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 20, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Back in the day, I'd eat that with my Daddy. I was his third son. .


Isn't it odd how we remember eating sardines with our fathers? He loved them things! He'd also eat vienna sausages but they always gave me a headache. 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey RHBama!!!
> 
> Don't you need to spend the next few days at the Turkey lease or something? We need rain to wash down this pollen something fierce...


I'm on call this week so no rain in the forecast. However, next week i'll be close to Valdosta chasing birds with T-bug. Plan accordingly. 


SnowHunter said:


> Both trucks were neon green this morning


 Our vehicles have been yellow for weeks. 
I heard on the radio today that the pollen count in the Albany area is 8-10,000. Normal for this time of year is 2000.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 20, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Then voodoo up some rain on your radar.



I wish I had those powers.


----------



## kracker (Mar 20, 2012)

Just found out a family friend was involved in a serious motorcycle accident this afternoon. We keep hearing differing reports on his condition. Please say a prayer for all involved if you would.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 20, 2012)

kracker said:


> Just found out a family friend was involved in a serious motorcycle accident this afternoon. We keep hearing differing reports on his condition. Please say a prayer for all involved if you would.



You got 'em, Kracker. Hoping for the best.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 20, 2012)

kracker said:


> Just found out a family friend was involved in a serious motorcycle accident this afternoon. We keep hearing differing reports on his condition. Please say a prayer for all involved if you would.



Will do Kracker. Hope things turn out for the better.


----------



## slip (Mar 20, 2012)

Went fishin again at the little spot under the bridge and had a bite, big ol bass ... biggest one i've caught in a lonnng time .... he jumps out of the water like a great white shark just long enough to show me his true size, 5 feet from the bank .... and spits the lure right out.


----------



## kracker (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks guys!!


----------



## slip (Mar 20, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey RHBama!!!
> 
> Don't you need to spend the next few days at the Turkey lease or something? We need rain to wash down this pollen something fierce...


No kidding


rhbama3 said:


> Isn't it odd how we remember eating sardines with our fathers? He loved them things! He'd also eat vienna sausages but they always gave me a headache.
> 
> I'm on call this week so no rain in the forecast. However, next week i'll be close to Valdosta chasing birds with T-bug. Plan accordingly.
> 
> ...


Man we've been breaking records with the pollen count this year.


kracker said:


> Just found out a family friend was involved in a serious motorcycle accident this afternoon. We keep hearing differing reports on his condition. Please say a prayer for all involved if you would.



You got it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 20, 2012)

slip said:


> Went fishin again at the little spot under the bridge and had a bite, big ol bass ... biggest one i've caught in a lonnng time .... he jumps out of the water like a great white shark just long enough to show me his true size, 5 feet from the bank .... and spits the lure right out.



I HATE it when that happens..


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 20, 2012)

slip said:


> Went fishin again at the little spot under the bridge and had a bite, big ol bass ... biggest one i've caught in a lonnng time .... he jumps out of the water like a great white shark just long enough to show me his true size, 5 feet from the bank .... and spits the lure right out.



next time, set the hook. 
Sorry, L'il bro. Happens to all of us.


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 20, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Isn't it odd how we remember eating sardines with our fathers? He loved them things! He'd also eat vienna sausages but they always gave me a headache.
> 
> I'm on call this week so no rain in the forecast. However, next week i'll be close to Valdosta chasing birds with T-bug. Plan accordingly.
> 
> ...


I hit a tree limb w.the tractor bucket a few weeks ago and it poofed nasty yellow stuff  


kracker said:


> Just found out a family friend was involved in a serious motorcycle accident this afternoon. We keep hearing differing reports on his condition. Please say a prayer for all involved if you would.


will do Kracker


slip said:


> Went fishin again at the little spot under the bridge and had a bite, big ol bass ... biggest one i've caught in a lonnng time .... he jumps out of the water like a great white shark just long enough to show me his true size, 5 feet from the bank .... and spits the lure right out.


Hate it when that happens


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 20, 2012)

30 minutes till Justified. Somebody entertain me.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 20, 2012)

I guess not. Okay, off to shoot down the luftwaffe...


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 20, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I guess not. Okay, off to shoot down the luftwaffe...



Aim small, miss small


----------



## Hankus (Mar 20, 2012)

Done kracker 


Wore slap out today jus swingin by to say I'm sockin it up an goin to bed


----------



## Hankus (Mar 20, 2012)

fer blood too


Now ....really....


----------



## buckfiddy (Mar 20, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> man bad news just keeps crashing down on me... first 2 family members with cancer now a good friend takes his own life.. y'all say a small prayer please.





kracker said:


> Just found out a family friend was involved in a serious motorcycle accident this afternoon. We keep hearing differing reports on his condition. Please say a prayer for all involved if you would.




Will do guys.





Les Miles said:


> Did someone say MUSTARD???





rhbama3 said:


> I'm home after a long day at work. As soon as i walk in the door, Bubbette says "Whats for supper?". Now, she's been home all day and in all that time she couldn't take care of it?
> I'm thinking sardines and crackers.



No kidding...I ate sardines in mustard sauce and crackers tonight for supper !


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 20, 2012)

I like bacon. 

Wrapped around 16oz of filet mignon is even better.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 20, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> I like bacon.
> 
> Wrapped around 16oz of filet mignon and smothered in mustard is even better.



What a waste of a fine piece of meat.


----------



## kracker (Mar 20, 2012)

Nite folks..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 21, 2012)

kracker said:


> Nite folks..



mornin folks


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 21, 2012)

HAPPY HUMP DAY to everyone.

Gobblin, sorry that it took me so long to stop by for my morning coffee BUT that dang "white screen" drove me nuts for quite a while.   Getting up at 4:30 AM comes early each morning so I got busy washing and drying a load of clothes and I have finished hanging them up already.  I am finally trying to get back to the real world here now.   I have already read the newspaper, and thankfully, my name was NOT on the obituary list today so I guess that I will be continuing with the rest of the day as scheduled.  Ready for my morning shower now. 

Gotta be at the auto repair shop at 7 AM due to the dreaded "SERVICE ENGINE SOON" light that came on yesterday afternoon.  Hopefully, they will check the "code" and reset it so I can be on my way soon thereafter.

Hope everyone has a good day and do your best to ignore the pollen.


----------



## Hornet22 (Mar 21, 2012)




----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 21, 2012)

Morning everybody


----------



## Seth carter (Mar 21, 2012)

my baby got kicked in the face at school yesterday an got her nose broke


----------



## kracker (Mar 21, 2012)

Morning GW, EE444, MrH and BOG!!!


----------



## Hornet22 (Mar 21, 2012)

Seth carter said:


> my baby got kicked in the face at school yesterday an got her nose broke



 Nothin to say..............


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 21, 2012)

kracker said:


> Morning GW, EE444, MrH and BOG!!!



Mornin' Kracker. Any news on your family friend?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 21, 2012)

kracker said:


> Just found out a family friend was involved in a serious motorcycle accident this afternoon. We keep hearing differing reports on his condition. Please say a prayer for all involved if you would.



Oh hate to hear that kracker....prayers and thought from here!!!



slip said:


> Went fishin again at the little spot under the bridge and had a bite, big ol bass ... biggest one i've caught in a lonnng time .... he jumps out of the water like a great white shark just long enough to show me his true size, 5 feet from the bank .... and spits the lure right out.



I hate it when that happens......wait didn't someone already say that  Sorry lil bud!!!



Hankus said:


> Done kracker
> 
> 
> Wore slap out today jus swingin by to say I'm sockin it up an goin to bed



Take her EZ dude!! 



gobbleinwoods said:


> mornin folks



Mornin gobble, thanks as always!!!



EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> HAPPY HUMP DAY to everyone.
> 
> Gobblin, sorry that it took me so long to stop by for my morning coffee BUT that dang "white screen" drove me nuts for quite a while.   Getting up at 4:30 AM comes early each morning so I got busy washing and drying a load of clothes and I have finished hanging them up already.  I am finally trying to get back to the real world here now.   I have already read the newspaper, and thankfully, my name was NOT on the obituary list today so I guess that I will be continuing with the rest of the day as scheduled.  Ready for my morning shower now.
> 
> ...



Have a good one EE, good luck with the "service engine soon" light....



Hornet22 said:


>



 Hornet



blood on the ground said:


> Morning everybody



Mornin Blood!!!



Seth carter said:


> my baby got kicked in the face at school yesterday an got her nose broke



Dang 



kracker said:


> Morning GW, EE444, MrH and BOG!!!



Mornin kracker!!!



Hornet22 said:


> Nothin to say..............



Except for-----> 


A'ight friends gotta head out to the Vet with our "Maggie". She's been vomiting yesterday and doesn't want to get up and walk. She did manage to get up and eat this morning, but was staggering and really didn't want to walk...she's ill.

BBL with an update!!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 21, 2012)

Good morning everyone and happy hump day.   Jeff, I hope Maggie is ok!   Mike, what kind of vehicle do you drive that has the check engine soon light lit up?  Kracker, sorry about your friend, I hope he is alright.  Bikes don't fare well in accidents unfortunately.


----------



## kracker (Mar 21, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mornin' Kracker. Any news on your family friend?


Nothing this morning. Last night he was in surgery to remove his spleen. Every bone in his face broken, bruised heart, collapsed lungs, broken ribs. I'm sure I'm forgetting something.

Thanks for the prayers, I know his family appreciates them.

ETA from his aunt's facebook page:

Everyone please continue to pray for Mitch.He has severe chest trauma,several breaks in his back,his ribs,and his face.They said he would probably be unconscious for 2 weeks.The good news is he has no brain damage or spinal cord injury.Praise the Lord for that!
 Also his blood pressure is better from last night.He has a long road to recovery.Thanks for all the prayers and please continue to lift him,his doctors and nurses up in prayer.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 21, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Mudracing asked in the other thread about my fishing trip. Here ya go, Mudbro!
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=6808100&postcount=684


Glad you atleast caught some fish My intentions were to fish that weekend to. Washed the boat and then found out my brother was coming in for the weekend. Fishing Trip canceled  Always glad to see them though so what the heck. Well after a night of playing in the jeeps and burning the ground cables off while using a new winch, bending both front springs, breaking the front driveshaft i figured it was time to quit So i spent my sunday washing a jeep for 4 hours. Almost thru with it. Now i can wash it with soap. Should a went fishing.  Even with all that damage we still had a good time i guess, now i just need to order some more spings


kracker said:


> Nothing this morning. Last night he was in surgery to remove his spleen. Every bone in his face broken, bruised heart, collapsed lungs, broken ribs. I'm sure I'm forgetting something.
> 
> Thanks for the prayers, I know his family appreciates them.
> 
> ...


----------



## Keebs (Mar 21, 2012)

I'm not EVEN gonna try to MQ any of this, I will say "Prayers to the ones that asked/needs it (we all do though!)
Now MY  rant for the morning.......... went to get my truck "lined up" down in Ocilla........... my mechanic, here in Fitz., said the passenger side ball joints were "fine" didn't need replacing, but my "front end guy" down in Ocilla said "yes, they do", Mr. "B" has been doing front end work for over 50 years, I'll go with HIS advice, I get back here, put more gas in my truck, go straight to my mechanic & told him what was said, he asked "When ya want it done?" - I said "Right now, run me back to work!"  Bless Mr. B's heart, he hasn't & won't charge me for any of the looking/tightening he has done so far, so now I have ANOTHER appointment with him next Tues. morning to hopefully get it all right........... oh & he only works on Mon.'s & Tue.'s but he opened just for me this morning, you don't find good folks like him any more!
 ok, I feel sooooo much better now!

 Anyone seen Mud????


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 21, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I'm not EVEN gonna try to MQ any of this, I will say "Prayers to the ones that asked/needs it (we all do though!)
> Now MY  rant for the morning.......... went to get my truck "lined up" down in Ocilla........... my mechanic, here in Fitz., said the passenger side ball joints were "fine" didn't need replacing, but my "front end guy" down in Ocilla said "yes, they do", Mr. "B" has been doing front end work for over 50 years, I'll go with HIS advice, I get back here, put more gas in my truck, go straight to my mechanic & told him what was said, he asked "When ya want it done?" - I said "Right now, run me back to work!"  Bless Mr. B's heart, he hasn't & won't charge me for any of the looking/tightening he has done so far, so now I have ANOTHER appointment with him next Tues. morning to hopefully get it all right........... oh & he only works on Mon.'s & Tue.'s but he opened just for me this morning, you don't find good folks like him any more!
> ok, I feel sooooo much better now!
> 
> Anyone seen Mud????


----------



## Keebs (Mar 21, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


>


 You LEFT me yesterday!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 21, 2012)

Maggie will be spending the night at the Vet, getting IV fluids and observation with more blood work  I'm thinking she got into some bad food at a neighbors while free roaming. It dawned on me this morning that the food that I observed in her vomit was not hers  The Vet thinks the problem with not wanting to walk/get up or struggling is not related  

Hopefully, it will all turn out ok...


----------



## Keebs (Mar 21, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Maggie will be spending the night at the Vet, getting IV fluids and observation with more blood work  I'm thinking she got into some bad food at a neighbors while free roaming. It dawned on me this morning that the food that I observed in her vomit was not hers  The Vet thinks the problem with not wanting to walk/get up or struggling is not related
> 
> Hopefully, it will all turn out ok...


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 21, 2012)

Keebs said:


> You LEFT me yesterday!!!!!!!


NO actually i was in the back, lost track of time and when i came up to lock up you was gone Guess when you saw my truck in the parking lot you must of thought i walked home you left me missy


Jeff C. said:


> Maggie will be spending the night at the Vet, getting IV fluids and observation with more blood work  I'm thinking she got into some bad food at a neighbors while free roaming. It dawned on me this morning that the food that I observed in her vomit was not hers  The Vet thinks the problem with not wanting to walk/get up or struggling is not related
> 
> Hopefully, it will all turn out ok...



Jeff , both of my dogs just had the same thing sounds like, throwing up and could not even stand up. They are 100% now but i was told they can get a virus just like anyone else. Hope she's better soon.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 21, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> NO actually i was in the back, lost track of time and when i came up to lock up you was gone Guess when you saw my truck in the parking lot you must of thought i walked home you left me missy


 Your truck Was NOT in the parking lot! I swear!!   Did you forget to take down the "mirror camo" AGAIN?!?!


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 21, 2012)

I hate all this dang pollen


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 21, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Your truck Was NOT in the parking lot! I swear!!   Did you forget to take down the "mirror camo" AGAIN?!?!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 21, 2012)

Howdy folks, just a quick fly by. Trying to get a few things done today before work tonight.


----------



## Hornet22 (Mar 21, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Howdy folks, just a quick fly by. Trying to get a few things done today before work tonight.



Good luck bro, watch yo back.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 21, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


>


 THAT'S what I thought!


Les Miles said:


> I hate all this dang pollen


 me too!


Sterlo58 said:


> Howdy folks, just a quick fly by. Trying to get a few things done today before work tonight.


 I LIKE the way that sounds!


Hornet22 said:


> Good luck bro, watch yo back.


 well Heeey.............


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 21, 2012)

Well my truck is silver in color again...but I have a river of yellow flowing down my driveway to the curb!  Sure wish a good rain would come thru and knock it all down!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 21, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> NO actually i was in the back, lost track of time and when i came up to lock up you was gone Guess when you saw my truck in the parking lot you must of thought i walked home you left me missy
> 
> 
> Jeff , both of my dogs just had the same thing sounds like, throwing up and could not even stand up. They are 100% now but i was told they can get a virus just like anyone else. Hope she's better soon.



Appreciate it Kevlar  

Yeah, I thought it was kind of weird that she was saying she didn't feel it was related  



Les Miles said:


> I hate all this dang pollen



Look on the bright side Coach, at least it's sorta yeller 



Sterlo58 said:


> Howdy folks, just a quick fly by. Trying to get a few things done today before work tonight.



Sterlooooo    Hang in there bud, I'm proud for ya!!! 



Hornet22 said:


> Good luck bro, watch yo back.



That too !!!! 



boneboy96 said:


> Well my truck is silver in color again...but I have a river of yellow flowing down my driveway to the curb!  Sure wish a good rain would come thru and knock it all down!



That would be nice!!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 21, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Appreciate it Kevlar
> Yeah, I thought it was kind of weird that she was saying she didn't feel it was related
> Look on the bright side Coach, at least it's sorta yeller
> Sterlooooo    Hang in there bud, I'm proud for ya!!! That too !!!!
> That would be nice!!!


 Yep, *someones* feeling better!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 21, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Yep, *someones* feeling better!



 Yes ma'am, other than bummed out about Maggie


----------



## Keebs (Mar 21, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Yes ma'am, other than bummed out about Maggie


 yeah, I know........... hope she gets better!


----------



## slip (Mar 21, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I HATE it when that happens..





SnowHunter said:


> I hit a tree limb w.the tractor bucket a few weeks ago and it poofed nasty yellow stuff
> 
> will do Kracker
> 
> Hate it when that happens


Me too!


rhbama3 said:


> next time, set the hook.
> Sorry, L'il bro. Happens to all of us.


I though i did


Jeff C. said:


> Maggie will be spending the night at the Vet, getting IV fluids and observation with more blood work  I'm thinking she got into some bad food at a neighbors while free roaming. It dawned on me this morning that the food that I observed in her vomit was not hers  The Vet thinks the problem with not wanting to walk/get up or struggling is not related
> 
> Hopefully, it will all turn out ok...


Wishing the best for her


Les Miles said:


> I hate all this dang pollen


Me too, but i think the worst is behind us now, the pollen levels are going back down. Slowly.


boneboy96 said:


> Well my truck is silver in color again...but I have a river of yellow flowing down my driveway to the curb!  Sure wish a good rain would come thru and knock it all down!



Yeah we need rain. I have a feeling its going to be a dry summer again.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 21, 2012)

Keebs said:


> yeah, I know........... hope she gets better!





slip said:


> Wishing the best for her



I'm going to call this afternoon and see if she has improved....

Thanks slipster!!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 21, 2012)

slip said:


> Me too!
> 
> I though i did
> 
> ...


 Haven't you got some grass to cut or chickens to wash??


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 21, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Haven't you got some grass to cut or chickens to wash??



I thought the only time ya washed the chickens was when ya was preparing them for supper.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 21, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> I thought the only time ya washed the chickens was when ya was preparing them for supper.


 I did to, but Slip likes to keep them neat & tidy.............


----------



## slip (Mar 21, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Haven't you got some grass to cut or chickens to wash??


The grass has been cut and the chickens do their own washing But i do have some maters to plant, why? Didja wanna help?


boneboy96 said:


> I thought the only time ya washed the chickens was when ya was preparing them for supper.


Me too?


Keebs said:


> I did to, but Slip likes to keep them neat & tidy.............


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 21, 2012)

This is just unacceptable (stompin out slip style)


----------



## Keebs (Mar 21, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> This is just unacceptable (stompin out slip style)


 ILOVEMYJOBILOVEMYJOBILOVEMYJOB...........


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 21, 2012)

How come nobody's talkin' bout nanners in here?


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 21, 2012)

Really?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 21, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> How come nobody's talkin' bout nanners in here?


 You must not have gotten the memo................ nanners are _*soooooo*_ 48 seconds ago.............


----------



## Keebs (Mar 21, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Really?


----------



## Hornet22 (Mar 21, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Really?



Like, you know, uh, for REAL really. Or just really?


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 21, 2012)

Keebs said:


> You must not have gotten the memo................ nanners are _*soooooo*_ 48 seconds ago.............





What about hot pockets?


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 21, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Really?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 21, 2012)

Keebs said:


> ILOVEMYJOBILOVEMYJOBILOVEMYJOB...........



Who wee wee'd in your cheerio's now?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 21, 2012)

Prayers for all that need them .




Gotta work the next 3 nights, then get to babysit Elaine and Mitch's lil black baby over the weekend.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 21, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> What about hot pockets?


 4G man, 4g...............


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Who wee wee'd in your cheerio's now?


 busiest time of the year & I have it by myself, for the most part, you tell parents when their *precious* will be put on teams, but do they listen? Nnnnooooo, they call every day, are the on teams yet? are they on teams? I see some practicing, why haven't I been called??


Hooked On Quack said:


> Prayers for all that need them.
> Gotta work the next 3 nights, then get to babysit Elaine and Mitch's lil black baby over the weekend.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 21, 2012)

Keebs said:


> busiest time of the year & I have it by myself, for the most part, you tell parents when their *precious* will be put on teams, but do they listen? Nnnnooooo, they call every day, are the on teams yet? are they on teams? I see some practicing, why haven't I been called??


Well!!! Are their kids on a team yet?


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 21, 2012)

Keebs , you ready , you aint leaving me today!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 21, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well!!! Are their kids on a team yet?


some are, some ain't, deal wit it!


mudracing101 said:


> Keebs , you ready , you aint leaving me today!!!!!!!!!!


 YES!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 21, 2012)

OH, SLIP?????????? LOVE the new avatar!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 21, 2012)

Keebs said:


> some are, some ain't, deal wit it!
> 
> :


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 21, 2012)

hey keebswholiketoanwserquestionsendlessly,

who's team am I on?

well home early and going outside to mow and plant.  Is that stuff on the ground yellow snow?


----------



## kracker (Mar 21, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> hey keebswholiketoanwserquestionsendlessly,
> 
> who's team am I on?
> 
> well home early and going outside to mow and plant.  Is that stuff on the ground yellow snow?



Taste some of that yellow snow for us


----------



## chuckb7718 (Mar 21, 2012)

Hi Ya'll!
Just thought I'd stick my head in and say hello while I was still amongst the living.
Broke the sacred rule today while testing a regulator and forgot to attach the ground lead. Could'nt figger out why the regulator control kept shocking me and thought the control was bad.
  Was'nt the the control...it was my dumb donkey beehind not grounding the regulator. 
IDIOT!
Anyway....I'm still here and I hope you'unze is having a fine day!
Anybody wanna see see some cute Doberman pics?


----------



## slip (Mar 21, 2012)

Keebs said:


> OH, SLIP?????????? LOVE the new avatar!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks.


chuckb7718 said:


> Hi Ya'll!
> Just thought I'd stick my head in and say hello while I was still amongst the living.
> Broke the sacred rule today while testing a regulator and forgot to attach the ground lead. Could'nt figger out why the regulator control kept shocking me and thought the control was bad.
> Was'nt the the control...it was my dumb donkey beehind not grounding the regulator.
> ...



Lets see some pics.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 21, 2012)




----------



## Les Miles (Mar 21, 2012)




----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 21, 2012)

Quick fly by. Hope to slow down enough around here so I can drivel for a bit. Hope everyone is doing good


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 21, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Quick fly by. Hope to slow down enough around here so I can drivel for a bit. Hope everyone is doing good



Came home, but got two patients i'll prolly have to go see tonight. Gonna make them beep me first though.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 21, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Came home, but got two patients i'll prolly have to go see tonight. Gonna make them beep me first though.



Glad you're gettin' a LITTLE break!  

Got to run. Time to pick Hayley up from church. Be back later!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Mar 21, 2012)

Yo Slip....You'll have to check pics on my facebook!
Waiting onAOL is just too painful for me.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 21, 2012)

Geeeeze, only been at work for a couple of hours and am already sweepy ...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 21, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Geeeeze, only been at work for a couple of hours and am already sweepy ...



  wake up!!!!!!


----------



## Self! (Mar 21, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Geeeeze, only been at work for a couple of hours and am already sweepy ...




You ever check your voice mail?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 21, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> wake up!!!!!!




 backatcha !!! 




Otis said:


> You ever check your voice mail?





Yes, why ??


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 21, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> backatcha !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'm awake. But not for long....my bed is calling my name....It wants to cuddle


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 21, 2012)

Slip, your avatar reminds me of Leia  Wish I could find another like her!

Beautiful dog!!! Give that pup a big hug and smooch for me


----------



## Self! (Mar 21, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yes, why ??




call me idget 




Sugar Plum said:


> I'm awake. But not for long....my bed is calling my name....It wants to cuddle




bed bugs can talk?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 21, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I'm awake. But not for long....my bed is calling my name....It wants to cuddle




Can't say that I blame "It"  . . . 




SnowHunter said:


> Slip, your avatar reminds me of Leia  Wish I could find another like her!
> 
> Beautiful dog!!! Give that pup a big hug and smooch for me




Hiya gal friend !!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 21, 2012)

Otis said:


> call me idget
> 
> 
> 
> ...



idget



and


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 21, 2012)

Otis said:


> call me idget
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Er uhm okay, Otis you're a idjit !!!  




Better ??


----------



## Self! (Mar 21, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> idget
> 
> 
> 
> and





Hooked On Quack said:


> Er uhm okay, Otis you're a idjit !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'm about to take both you'ins out behind the woodshed


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 21, 2012)

Otis said:


> I'm about to take both you'ins out behind the woodshed



I dunno.....sounds kinda kinky.....there won't be any cheekun masks involved, right?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 21, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Prayers for all that need them .
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Blanket Prayers....I like that!!!


----------



## whitetail hunter (Mar 21, 2012)

Anyone got a beer? HAHA


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 21, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Blanket Prayers....I like that!!!



Quack likes blankets... or so I here.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 21, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Blanket Prayers....I like that!!!



Well, hello there 

How _you_ doin'?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 21, 2012)

whitetail hunter said:


> Anyone got a beer? HAHA



I'll buy ya one......in about 6 more years.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 21, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Blanket Prayers....I like that!!!





Didn't want to multi quote !!! 






whitetail hunter said:


> Anyone got a beer? HAHA






haha . . . NO!!!!!


----------



## Hankus (Mar 21, 2012)

Church supper an likker sto dessert


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 21, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Church supper an likker sto dessert





Gots no likker here....all out


----------



## whitetail hunter (Mar 21, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Didn't want to multi quote !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 please dadddyyyyy


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 21, 2012)

whitetail hunter said:


> Anyone got a beer? HAHA



here  he he



Les Miles said:


> Quack likes blankets... or so I here.



I thought it was a mat



Sugar Plum said:


> Well, hello there
> 
> How _you_ doin'?



 Sweet Sugar Plum!!! Doin fine, thank ya!!



Hooked On Quack said:


> Didn't want to multi quote !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



4 -10....gathered that, Slick


----------



## Hankus (Mar 21, 2012)

whitetail hunter said:


> Anyone got a beer? HAHA



I ain had just "a" beer since the last time I bout ran out


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 21, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Church supper an likker sto dessert


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 21, 2012)

whitetail hunter said:


> please dadddyyyyy



How many kids does Quack have running around this place?


----------



## Hankus (Mar 21, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Gots no likker here....all out



I got some someres. If ya find it ya can have it 



Jeff C. said:


>



Cajun somethin quenched with a nat or so


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 21, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I got some someres. If ya find it ya can have it



Hmmmm, I like playin' finders keepers


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 21, 2012)

whitetail hunter said:


> please dadddyyyyy




Grrrrrrrr!!!  Getbackindabasement !!! 





Les Miles said:


> How many kids does Quack have running around this place?





I dunno, I gotta quit drankin so much . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 21, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I got some someres. If ya find it ya can have it
> 
> 
> 
> Cajun somethin quenched with a nat or so



Don't matter if it's cajun


----------



## Hankus (Mar 21, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Hmmmm, I like playin' finders keepers



Only if ya can drink it all at once 





Think I threw a wrench in the chick rocker thread


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 21, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Only if ya can drink it all at once
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh lawd....I got pics of the last time I did sumpin' like that. I ended up with a new nickname  It was "Streak"


----------



## Hankus (Mar 21, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I dunno, I gotta quit drankin so much . . .



Well I know which side of the either you're on now 



Jeff C. said:


> Don't matter if it's cajun



It sho don't. I didn even ask, an it was fine to be et I tolt you that


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 21, 2012)

Guess I'mma call it a night. See y'all on the flip side!


----------



## Hankus (Mar 21, 2012)

Imma gone too 



Catch the lite C or leave Unk in charge


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 21, 2012)

A'ight kids....gonna call it, been blowin my eardrums out for a few hrs tonight  

Gotta go pick Maggie up from the vet in da moanin...she's doin fine, btw. Vet called @ 4:40p, close @5:00p, I cain't drive, she wanted me to come get Maggie and not keep her overnight for $468.00  Phone was dead and on charger  OH well!!

So, on that note


----------



## whitetail hunter (Mar 21, 2012)

whitetail checking out gonna put his tail to bed see u tomorrow folks


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 21, 2012)

just got back from da Big House. Gotta wait till the wimmens finish watching American Idol so i can watch Duck Dynasty.
Cortney, i dearly love that avatar of yours. She's such a fine young lady!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 21, 2012)

Robert I came for lunch today, and saw four separate hen turkeys on the road going, and coming!!........Saw four Fox Squirrels as well!!............Don't discount the Mid Day hunt when you get to go!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 21, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Robert I came for lunch today, and saw four separate hen turkeys on the road going, and coming!!........Saw four Fox Squirrels as well!!............Don't discount the Mid Day hunt when you get to go!!



Hey Mitch!
 I'm hoping Fishbait is keeping tabs on the gobblers down there in Valdosta. It's that time of year for the gobblers to break up and hunt hens instead of eating. Just hope they don't get hunted too hard this weekend by other people.
I'm taking Friday off to go hunt hard for 3 days with Bugsy. If i can just get a bird close enough for her to shoot, i'll be a happy man!




cause then i can kill one too.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 21, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Robert I came for lunch today, and saw four separate hen turkeys on the road going, and coming!!........Saw four Fox Squirrels as well!!............Don't discount the Mid Day hunt when you get to go!!






Mitch, woke up today thinking it was Friday , rushed out to the back porch to get "Mason", he wasn't there and it's only Wednesday.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 21, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Robert I came for lunch today, and saw four separate hen turkeys on the road going, and coming!!........Saw four Fox Squirrels as well!!............Don't discount the Mid Day sale when you get to go to Publix!!



Fixed it!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 21, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey Mitch!
> I'm hoping Fishbait is keeping tabs on the gobblers down there in Valdosta. It's that time of year for the gobblers to break up and hunt hens instead of eating. Just hope they don't get hunted too hard this weekend by other people.
> I'm taking Friday off to go hunt hard for 3 days with Bugsy. If i can just get a bird close enough for her to shoot, i'll be a happy man!
> 
> ...


Best of Luck to Ya'll when you get to go!!



Hooked On Quack said:


> Mitch, woke up today thinking it was Friday , rushed out to the back porch to get "Mason", he wasn't there and it's only Wednesday.






Les Miles said:


> Fixed it!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 21, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Fixed it!



Somebody leased the Publix right out from under me. 

Guess i'll watch Duck Dynasty and call it a night. See ya'll!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 21, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> just got back from da Big House. Gotta wait till the wimmens finish watching American Idol so i can watch Duck Dynasty.
> Cortney, i dearly love that avatar of yours. She's such a fine young lady!



Yes she is, and I love that one of yours Robert!!! 

Hello RUTT... if ya still here 

I'm outta here


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 21, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Hello RUTT... if ya still here
> 
> I'm outta here


Still here for a little while!!........Good to see you back!!


----------



## kracker (Mar 21, 2012)

Hello, is there anybody in there?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 21, 2012)

kracker said:


> Hello, is there anybody in there?


Just not if you can hear me!!!.........Is there anybody Home!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 21, 2012)

7 lil mo hours to go !!


----------



## slip (Mar 21, 2012)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 21, 2012)

slip said:


>


----------



## Self! (Mar 21, 2012)

slip said:


>





Hooked On Quack said:


>


----------



## kracker (Mar 22, 2012)

I hate insomnia. That is all.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 22, 2012)

kracker said:


> I hate insomnia. That is all.






Hate it for ya bro !!!!  That's why I despise day shift, I wake up every night around 3am and CANNOT go back to sleep, just lay there and wait on the  5:45 am alarm clock to go off.


----------



## Hankus (Mar 22, 2012)

Gonna be a long day if I don't sleep a pile in the next 3 or so hours


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 22, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Gonna be a long day if I don't sleep a pile in the next 3 or so hours





Terrible feeling ain't it ???


----------



## Hankus (Mar 22, 2012)

Ain no good feelin  Hope I don't run out of shells protecting the pond from the flying bat/monkey hybrids again tonight. Weird dreams I tell ya


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 22, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Ain no good feelin  Hope I don't run out of shells protecting the pond from the flying bat/monkey hybrids again tonight. Weird dreams I tell ya


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 22, 2012)

Oh Laaaaaawd, Hankus done slept walked over to the SF, somebody go get him back, if he read all that "cheekun" jibberish I KNOW why he's having nightmares !!!


----------



## kracker (Mar 22, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hate it for ya bro !!!!  That's why I despise day shift, I wake up every night around 3am and CANNOT go back to sleep, just lay there and wait on the  5:45 am alarm clock to go off.


This bullhockey of having to lay around with my foot elevated has gotten way past old! It's hard to sleep when you don't do anything all day.
When I worked as a machinist I always got up at 5 am and still to this day wake up at 5. Nowadays I usually watch Married With Children until the morning radio shows come on.

What an exciting life I lead, nothing but all the time...


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 22, 2012)

OK fellow drivelers, it is time to get your rears in gear this morning.

Trying my best to find a big cup of good coffee this morning.

Ya'll have a good day and pass it on.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 22, 2012)

Coffee is late but freshly brewed


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 22, 2012)

Whoot, getting off work shortly and have to attend a 7am meeting . . . buncha idjits.


----------



## Hankus (Mar 22, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Oh Laaaaaawd, Hankus done slept walked over to the SF, somebody go get him back, if he read all that "cheekun" jibberish I KNOW why he's having nightmares !!!



Say that don't make good sense  I think I nailed thatun  



Mornin y'all. I'm thirsty an I lost a pillow case


----------



## Hornet22 (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 22, 2012)

Morning!    Thirsty Thursday has arrived!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 22, 2012)

Shhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 22, 2012)

Mornin....when I find a ride to the Vet this mornin (can't drive for another week)  I do believe I'll be disputin that $468.00 overnight stay for Maggie  We had a cancerous tumor surgically removed off of her for 300 some odd dollars  Sumpin don't seem right here


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Mar 22, 2012)

Mornin Folks


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 22, 2012)

Morning crew, Friday eve

Jeffro, did you say Fo hundred and sixty eight dollars? goodbooglywoogly


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 22, 2012)

Mornin' y'all! Gettin' excited about Saturday. I generally NEVER hunt openin' day...but I just found out (from my sill neighbor ) that he's had 9 hens and a gobbler come into his yard (right next to mine!!!) for the past 2 days. They're walking RIGHT through the back corner of my property to get to his.....I think I'll, uh, go take a look at them Sat morn.......




rhbama3 said:


> just got back from da Big House. Gotta wait till the wimmens finish watching American Idol so i can watch Duck Dynasty.
> Cortney, i dearly love that avatar of yours. She's such a fine young lady!



I don't recall who took the pic...but I sure like it. She loved that you helped her out!



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Robert I came for lunch today, and saw four separate hen turkeys on the road going, and coming!!........Saw four Fox Squirrels as well!!............Don't discount the Mid Day hunt when you get to go!!



I killed my turkey last year around 11 am. Walked in an hour earlier to set up.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 22, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Ya'll have a good day and pass it on.





gobbleinwoods said:


> Coffee is late but freshly brewed


 you complete me................. 


Hooked On Quack said:


> Whoot, getting off work shortly and have to attend a 7am meeting . . . buncha idjits.





Hankus said:


> Mornin y'all. I'm thirsty an I lost a pillow case





Hornet22 said:


>





boneboy96 said:


> Morning!    Thirsty Thursday has arrived!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Shhhhhhhhhhhhhh





Jeff C. said:


> Mornin....when I find a ride to the Vet this mornin (can't drive for another week)  I do believe I'll be disputin that $468.00 overnight stay for Maggie  We had a cancerous tumor surgically removed off of her for 300 some odd dollars  Sumpin don't seem right here


 


Workin2Hunt said:


> Mornin Folks


 Heelllloooooo Bobbbbyyyyy!


mudracing101 said:


> Morning crew, Friday eve
> 
> Jeffro, did you say Fo hundred and sixty eight dollars? goodbooglywoogly


_*Really? *_


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 22, 2012)

Mornin' Keebs!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 22, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Mornin' Keebs!


 G'Mornin, Sugar!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 22, 2012)

Honeyham and MUSTARD bisquits is whats for breakfast


----------



## Keebs (Mar 22, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> View attachment 657500
> 
> Honeyham and MUSTARD bisquits is whats for breakfast


 How many them thangs you got?  'cause I KNOW one ain't enough for you!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 22, 2012)

Keebs said:


> How many them thangs you got?  'cause I KNOW one ain't enough for you!



Did you see that bottle, huh what?! 40% more baby, uh huh Now that will make your nanar dance


----------



## Keebs (Mar 22, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Did you see that bottle, huh what?! 40% more baby, uh huh Now that will make your nanar dance


 Sssoooooo, you're gonna drink a bottle of mustard with your itty bitty ham biskit, huh?
Ok, duty calls...........


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 22, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Sssoooooo, you're gonna drink a bottle of mustard with your itty bitty ham biskit, huh?
> Ok, duty calls...........



 Dont you ever call my bisquits itty bitty woman Thats a full size bisquit with a buch of ham.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 22, 2012)

Keebs said:


> How many them thangs you got?  'cause I KNOW one ain't enough for you!



You want a bite of my bisquit


----------



## kracker (Mar 22, 2012)

Morning folks!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 22, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Dont you ever call my bisquits itty bitty woman Thats a full size bisquit with a buch of ham.


REALLY?


mudracing101 said:


> You want a bite of my bisquit





kracker said:


> Morning folks!!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Mar 22, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Thats a full size bisquit with a buch of ham.



It looks more like a hushpuppy


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 22, 2012)

kracker said:


> Morning folks!!


Mornin


Workin2Hunt said:


> It looks more like a hushpuppy


----------



## Keebs (Mar 22, 2012)

Workin2Hunt said:


> It looks more like a hushpuppy


 What you doin' 'round these parts?


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Mar 22, 2012)

Keebs said:


> What you doin' 'round these parts?



A little slow at work today so I thought I would hang out in here a little.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 22, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Mornin' y'all! Gettin' excited about Saturday. I generally NEVER hunt openin' day...but I just found out (from my sill neighbor ) that he's had 9 hens and a gobbler come into his yard (right next to mine!!!) for the past 2 days. They're walking RIGHT through the back corner of my property to get to his.....I think I'll, uh, go take a look at them Sat morn.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 As far as the 9 hens with a Gobbler.... BUSHWHACK that boy! Don't call any if you know their route and they are coming. Hens are very possesive and they will slam on the brakes and take that Gobbler somewhere else if they hear a hen they don't know. 


Workin2Hunt said:


> Mornin Folks


Bobby!!!! 


mudracing101 said:


> Dont you ever call my bisquits itty bitty woman Thats a full size bisquit with a buch of ham.


 That looks like one of Bubbette's biscuits. She always forgets to grease the pan so half the biscuit gets ripped off while she's trying to pry it out off the pan. Still tastes good though.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 22, 2012)

Workin2Hunt said:


> A little slow at work today so I thought I would hang out in here a little.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 22, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> As far as the 9 hens with a Gobbler.... BUSHWHACK that boy! Don't call any if you know their route and they are coming. Hens are very possesive and they will slam on the brakes and take that Gobbler somewhere else if they hear a hen they don't know.



Consider it done! I'm gonna set up at the other corner of my lot and wait. Neighbor didn't say what time of day he saw them, but I know that big fella is roosted on the property behind us. So I'm gonna wait him out. 

I know all about them possessive hens. I got into an argument with one last year. Had a jake comin' in on me, and mid warble (he tried his best to gobble) she flat out SHUT HIM DOWN. Every time he tried to make a peep, she would get in between us. It was awesome  In the end, it was more about feudin' with her, than it was trying to get him.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 22, 2012)

I got a hankering for turkey and dressing all of a sudden


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 22, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> As far as the 9 hens with a Gobbler.... BUSHWHACK that boy! Don't call any if you know their route and they are coming. Hens are very possesive and they will slam on the brakes and take that Gobbler somewhere else if they hear a hen they don't know.
> 
> Bobby!!!!
> 
> That looks like one of Bubbette's biscuits. She always forgets to grease the pan so half the biscuit gets ripped off while she's trying to pry it out off the pan. Still tastes good though.



Ding ding ding we have a winner, thats exactly what happened. Cooked it here at work and had no  nonstick spray


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 22, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> I got a hankering for turkey and dressing andmustardall of a sudden



fixed it for ya


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 22, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning crew, Friday eve
> 
> Jeffro, did you say Fo hundred and sixty eight dollars? goodbooglywoogly



10-4, but it turns out that was just an estimate of possible treatments, if necessary, during her overnight stay. It turned to be $377.00 though 

On a good note.....Maggie is a HAPPY dog again 

All this honey ham & mustard biskit-turkey and dressing talk is makin me hawngry. Hmmmm....I wonder what kind of healthy, low cholesterol, tasteless food I can scrounge up?  Wait, I think I got some sketti


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 22, 2012)

A'ight, sketti w/jalapeno pepper, a slice of french bread, a glass of milk, and I'm good to go. 

Brother's here to take me over to the local water authority res. for a couple of hrs. of crappie fishing   

CYL!!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 22, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> On a good note.....Maggie is a HAPPY dog again


 


Jeff C. said:


> A'ight, sketti w/jalapeno pepper, a slice of french bread, a glass of milk, and I'm good to go.
> 
> Brother's here to take me over to the local water authority res. for a couple of hrs. of crappie fishing
> 
> CYL!!!


 Sounds like fun, don't *over-do* reeling them fishes in!


----------



## Hornet22 (Mar 22, 2012)

Pork chop, cornbread, cabbge and butterbeans from da Campton Rest. STUFFED


----------



## Keebs (Mar 22, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Pork chop, cornbread, cabbge and butterbeans from da Campton Rest. STUFFED


That would = sleepy for me!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 22, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> A'ight, sketti w/jalapeno pepper, a slice of french bread, a glass of milk, and I'm good to go.
> 
> Brother's here to take me over to the local water authority res. for a couple of hrs. of crappie fishing
> 
> CYL!!!





Keebs said:


> That would = sleepy for me!



pizza hut , and yes i'm sleepy


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 22, 2012)

lilD1188 said:


>



dishes  girl, dishes


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 22, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> dishes  girl, dishes



uhmmm not today, got 4 test and 2 five page papers to start on + i might just cough up a lung if i attempt to do anything other than look at a computer & still might even cough up a lung!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 22, 2012)

Study girl , study


----------



## Keebs (Mar 22, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> pizza hut , and yes i'm sleepy





lilD1188 said:


>


 you ain't got time to be on here.............. you haven't fallen asleep from the cough meds yet?????


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 22, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Study girl , study



thasss better lol!!!! 

studying


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 22, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you ain't got time to be on here.............. you haven't fallen asleep from the cough meds yet?????



Hey, you got all them younguns on the right teams yet?????????


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 22, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you ain't got time to be on here.............. you haven't fallen asleep from the cough meds yet?????



thats the whole reason for doing my test and being on here something to do to keep me awake or id be passed out on the floor somewhere!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 22, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey, you got all them younguns on the right teams yet?????????





lilD1188 said:


> thats the whole reason for doing my test and being on here something to do to keep me awake or id be passed out on the floor somewhere!!!!


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 22, 2012)

Keebs said:


>



i get to take another dose in an hour & i have class in an hour..... i think im gonna be drooolin on the desk at that time!!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 22, 2012)

afternoon driveby from da big house! see ya'll tonight!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 22, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> afternoon driveby from da big house! see ya'll tonight!



not me computer still broke at the house


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 22, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> not me computer still broke at the house



I think someone forgot to PM you their number


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 22, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> I think someone forgot to PM you their number



ya think, i called 411 and The Les i got wasnt as friendly as you.


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 22, 2012)

uhhhmmmmm does anyone know how to get into a computer thats password protected and the owner has forgotten the password that she has set...........


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 22, 2012)

home early and thinking a power nap is in order!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 22, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> not me computer still broke at the house





Les Miles said:


> I think someone forgot to PM you their number





mudracing101 said:


> ya think, i called 411 and The Les i got wasnt as friendly as you.





lilD1188 said:


> uhhhmmmmm does anyone know how to get into a computer thats password protected and the owner has forgotten the password that she has set...........


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 22, 2012)

Keebs said:


>





not funnnnyyy!!! im serious, i put the password back on my computer sunday and now i forgot what it was and if i do a master reset on it ill lose everything thats on there all my pictures and i dont want to do that but i cannot think of what i had the password set to!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 22, 2012)

Keebs , lets go, Friday will be here sooner if we do


----------



## Keebs (Mar 22, 2012)

lilD1188 said:


> not funnnnyyy!!! im serious, i put the password back on my computer sunday and now i forgot what it was and if i do a master reset on it ill lose everything thats on there all my pictures and i dont want to do that but i cannot think of what i had the password set to!!!


 I have no clue what to do, so I'll slowly back away from the computer and....................


mudracing101 said:


> Keebs , lets go, Friday will be here sooner if we do


 YES, follow Mudster outta heah!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 22, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I have no clue what to do, so I'll slowly back away from the computer and....................
> 
> YES, follow Mudster outta heah!!!!!!!!!



i didnt figure you would but mebbe some of these computer smarties on here might!!!!!


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 22, 2012)

glad yall get to go home i still gotta wait 4 1/2 hours!!!!!! dang school!!!!!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm here til 8, then I get to go home!


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 22, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> I'm here til 8, then I get to go home!



i have another class at 6 and i get out at 8:30 unless he lets us go home early which i pray he does cause ive been here since 8:30 this morning!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 22, 2012)

Almost time for W  O  R  K  . . .


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 22, 2012)

who gave the weather permission to rain?????? i dont wanna walk out in the dadgum rain tonight im already sick enuff!!!!!


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 22, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Almost time for W  O  R  K  . . .



Booooo!!!! i hate that word!!!! "work" it just sounds so evil, right along with "cleaning" and "homework"


----------



## kracker (Mar 22, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Almost time for W  O  R  K  . . .


It's supper time.
Quack I figure you, me and Hankus will solve the worlds problems later.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 22, 2012)

OHMYGODHESCRAWLING!!!!!!! Ohhhhhhhhhhhh crap.


----------



## NOYDB (Mar 22, 2012)

Not the first child.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 22, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> OHMYGODHESCRAWLING!!!!!!! Ohhhhhhhhhhhh crap.



It's a whole new ball game, baby!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 22, 2012)

lilD1188 said:


> not funnnnyyy!!! im serious, i put the password back on my computer sunday and now i forgot what it was and if i do a master reset on it ill lose everything thats on there all my pictures and i dont want to do that but i cannot think of what i had the password set to!!!



Bless you're heart. You sound like me back in the early 80's when I was a GSU hookin up to UGA.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## Turkeypaw (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 22, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>








Gonna fry some crappie and bass for supper along with green beans and french fries.

LilD, the best i can come up with is get ahold of JMFauver, or one of the other geeks that yur mama knows. If that doesn't work, take your puter to a computer store and see if they can reset your password.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 22, 2012)

lilD1188 said:


> uhhhmmmmm does anyone know how to get into a computer thats password protected and the owner has forgotten the password that she has set...........





lilD1188 said:


> not funnnnyyy!!! im serious, i put the password back on my computer sunday and now i forgot what it was and if i do a master reset on it ill lose everything thats on there all my pictures and i dont want to do that but i cannot think of what i had the password set to!!!



Did you take the time to make a recovery disk AFTER you set the new password?  99.9% of folks don't. 

If you set a password, and then you don't write it down or don't remember it, then you are not going to like the answer.  It ain't pretty...



> What to do if you forget your Windows password
> 
> If you've forgotten your Windows password and you're on a domain, you should contact your system administrator to reset your password. If you're not on a domain, you can reset your password by using a password reset disk or by using an administrator account.
> 
> ...



What version of Windows are you using?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 22, 2012)

Love some fresh fried fish ........ fins and tail are my fav.
Deer meat tacos here tonight.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 22, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Did you take the time to make a recovery disk AFTER you set the new password?  99.9% of folks don't.
> 
> If you set a password, and then you don't write it down or don't remember it, then you are not going to like the answer.  It ain't pretty...
> 
> ...


I was hoping it wouldn't come to that, but hoping she remembers it soon! 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Love some fresh fried fish ........ fins and tail are my fav.
> Deer meat tacos here tonight.


I fillet any fish i catch other than a bream. 
Deer meat taco's sound mighty fine!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 22, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Bless you're heart. You sound like me back in the early 80's when I was ... hookin ...



Tell me I read this wrong.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 22, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I was hoping it wouldn't come to that, but hoping she remembers it soon!
> 
> I fillet any fish i catch other than a bream.
> Deer meat taco's sound mighty fine!



Matter of fact...... Call me redneck, but bream is my fav. 
I just fish for bass to some day get one big enough to put on the wall.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 22, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Matter of fact...... Call me redneck, but bream is my fav.
> I just fish for bass to some day get one big enough to put on the wall.



I only fish for bream but if I catch a bass or cat I will eat it.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 22, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Tell me I read this wrong.


You read that wrong. 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Matter of fact...... Call me redneck, but bream is my fav.
> I just fish for bass to some day get one big enough to put on the wall.



Yeah, Bubbette has already ordered me to go catch her some bream soon. Thinking Monday afternoon or tusday would be good.
 Them spotted bass make some mighty fine fish nuggets. I love them! Plus, they are a nuisance. Eat 'em alll or keep 'em all!


----------



## Hankus (Mar 22, 2012)

I think my ol 59 would ruin willyc's vision of a truck 

Evenin y'all.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 22, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I think my ol 59 would ruin willyc's vision of a truck
> 
> Evenin y'all.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 22, 2012)

Keebs said:


>



It is a thirsty Thursday.


----------



## Hankus (Mar 22, 2012)

Keebs said:


>



Gonna start work on it soon I hope. Got a engine puller today so all I gotta do is pull 2, swap goodies an restuff to get a pulse (an oh yeah its louder than the rumbler or the hoss)


----------



## Keebs (Mar 22, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> It is a thirsty Thursday.


YEahUp and I'm quenching it! If this week don't hurry up & end, I swuannee, I'm gonna bust!  How you r, Gobbler?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 22, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Gonna start work on it soon I hope. Got a engine puller today so all I gotta do is pull 2, swap goodies an restuff to get a pulse (an oh yeah its louder than the rumbler or the hoss)


 I *think* I know what yur saying, but I ain't 100%, so I'll just sit over ------> here & wait to see if I figure it out............


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 22, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> It is a thirsty Thursday.



You look like hankus


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 22, 2012)

Keebs said:


>



Hey, ther purty lady!
LilD had any luck with her puter?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 22, 2012)

Keebs said:


> YEahUp and I'm quenching it! If this week don't hurry up & end, I swuannee, I'm gonna bust!  How you r, Gobbler?



Two 






 down and I will be soon.  And you?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 22, 2012)

No time to drivel tonight....gotta study for my test. I have about 4 weeks left to transfer schools, take the test and apply for the program. YEESH.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 22, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I *think* I know what yur saying, but I ain't 100%, so I'll just sit over ------> here & wait to see if I figure it out............



comere I think I can help. I speak that lan.. lang... talk too.


----------



## Sirduke (Mar 22, 2012)

Good evening all, hows tricks ?


----------



## Hankus (Mar 22, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I *think* I know what yur saying, but I ain't 100%, so I'll just sit over ------> here & wait to see if I figure it out............



Jus know this its good 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> You look like hankus



No huh  I gotta better beard 



Sugar Plum said:


> No time to drivel tonight....gotta study for my test. I have about 4 weeks left to transfer schools, take the test and apply for the program. YEESH.



Good luck 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> comere I think I can help. I speak that lan.. lang... talk too.



That mean ya rebuild the trans fer me 



Sirduke said:


> Good evening all, hows tricks ?



Bout twice what I used to pay


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 22, 2012)

Sirduke said:


> Good evening all, hows tricks ?


Evening, SD!
just wiped out a school of crappie fillets and waiting on the cookies to finish cooking. 
 You guys been as busy as we have? Man, its gotten crazy at the Pheebee lately.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 22, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Good luck



Thanks  I'm looking forward to going back to school and finishing my program, but at the same time, wish I could just stay home with the babies


----------



## Sirduke (Mar 22, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Evening, SD!
> just wiped out a school of crappie fillets and waiting on the cookies to finish cooking.
> You guys been as busy as we have? Man, its gotten crazy at the Pheebee lately.



The monkey was on us hard first part of the month, eased off a bit, but as you know, having said that......

I been busy off duty too, got three smokers waiting to be built, the Super Smoker has been working overtime feeding family and friends, and I've been making my own beer or rather learning how to make my own beer, so its been a busy month or so.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 22, 2012)

lilD1188 said:


> Booooo!!!! i hate that word!!!! "work" it just sounds so evil, right along with "cleaning" and "homework"




I loooooooove my job !!! 





kracker said:


> It's supper time.
> Quack I figure you, me and Hankus will solve the worlds problems later.




I'll be here til 7am !! 




Sugar Plum said:


> OHMYGODHESCRAWLING!!!!!!! Ohhhhhhhhhhhh crap.






Chootem !!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 22, 2012)

gotta call Fishbabe. see ya'll later!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 22, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey, ther purty lady!
> LilD had any luck with her puter?


Hey Sugarbritches, nope, last I talked to her she was still *stumped*.......


Sugar Plum said:


> No time to drivel tonight....gotta study for my test. I have about 4 weeks left to transfer schools, take the test and apply for the program. YEESH.


Git'er done, sista, You Can DO IT@@


mrs. hornet22 said:


> comere I think I can help. I speak that lan.. lang... talk too.


We can Do It!


Sirduke said:


> Good evening all, hows tricks ?


HEYyyyyy Sir!!!!!!!!!


Hooked On Quack said:


> I loooooooove my job !!!
> I'll be here til 7am !!
> Chootem !!!


You toooooo????????


----------



## Keebs (Mar 22, 2012)

gotta find some cheekun & yellar rice to eat for supper and find da bed.............. ya'll converse amongst yerselves............


----------



## Hankus (Mar 22, 2012)

Boss fed supper so I over et. Steak an salit  Now a few later an I'm ready fer tha bed


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 22, 2012)

My right eye has been twitching for about 6 hrs, what's up with that ???


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 22, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> My right eye has been twitching for about 6 hrs, what's up with that ???



clean your glasses, doofus.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 22, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> clean your glasses, doofus.






Ain't wearing any.  It's kinda aggravating, it's not really my eye, but the muscles right below it.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 22, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ain't wearing any.  It's kinda aggravating, it's not really my eye, but the muscles right below it.



I've had that happen often, but never for that long. You been doing a lot of reading lately? Eyeballs need rest too. If it is still twitching when you wake up, i'd go see someone about it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 22, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I've had that happen often, but never for that long. You been doing a lot of reading lately? Eyeballs need rest too. If it is still twitching when you wake up, i'd go see someone about it.





Thanks Pookie, just wanted to make sure I wasn't having a stroke, or sumpin.

I read a good bit while working the midnight 12, but usually get plenty of sleep during the day.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 22, 2012)

Hey Quack, 

You seen that idjit Kendall anywhere lately?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 22, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Hey Quack,
> 
> You seen that idjit Kendall anywhere lately?





He just posted in "mattech's" thread ???


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 23, 2012)

TGIF Everybody!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 23, 2012)

Friday and rain to cleanse the air.  woooooot!

Coffee up


----------



## kracker (Mar 23, 2012)

Morning Gobblin


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 23, 2012)

7am where are youuuuuuuu??? 


Da sleep monsta done jumped all ova me !!


----------



## Hankus (Mar 23, 2012)

Mornin  I think I've confused at least one of the elderly in the rock chicks thread. My age deficency is showin  If they pick a few to include that weren't half retired when I became old enough to care I'd understand better  Sides that the 2 I mentioned ain yer daddy's kind of rock


----------



## Hankus (Mar 23, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 7am where are youuuuuuuu???
> 
> 
> Da sleep monsta done jumped all ova me !!



Bout 90 minutes out an rollin hard


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 23, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Mornin  I think I've confused at least one of the elderly in the rock chicks thread. My age deficency is showin  If they pick a few to include that weren't half retired when I became old enough to care I'd understand better  Sides that the 2 I mentioned ain yer daddy's kind of rock





Quit pickin on us "elderly" .


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 23, 2012)

Happy Friday and Good Morning to all of you fellow drivelers.

Rain is supposed to be on the way and I sure hope that it drowns all of this crazy pollen. I am tired of having a crappy yellow vehicle.  I want my blue one back !!!

And for all of you turkey hunters out there, just a little appetizer for all of you to think about today.  Don't forget to PLUG your shotguns when you go hunting tomorrow too.


As you can tell, in this first photo, I have all of these turkeys hypnotized.  Just notice how they all are looking at the side of my truck.  They were actually seeing their reflections and they obviously thought that it was another turkey staring back at them.  Before it was over a couple of them actually jumped up and tried to "spur" their reflections.  It was a wild scene to see that too.


----------



## Hankus (Mar 23, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Quit pickin on us "elderly" .



So you've no clue as to them either  I tell ya this crew round here knows the classics well, but modern bands escape them


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 23, 2012)

Hankus said:


> So you've no clue as to them either  I tell ya this crew round here knows the classics well, but modern bands escape them






Not a clue .  My head is already cluttered up with enough useless "old"  knowledge, I refused to add any new . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 23, 2012)

Ya'll don't forget to wish Tomi (TNgirl) happy Bday, threads already started !!


----------



## kracker (Mar 23, 2012)

Sorry I missed y'all last night, I was almost in a state of shock. My youngest daughter applied to ABAC. She had been running with a crowd that we didn't really approve of for a year or so and finally had a wakeup call.

Now we just have to wait to see if she has been accepted.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 23, 2012)

kracker said:


> Sorry I missed y'all last night, I was almost in a state of shock. My youngest daughter applied to ABAC. She had been running with a crowd that we didn't really approve of for a year or so and finally had a wakeup call.
> 
> Now we just have to wait to see if she has been accepted.





Hopefully she has it figured out !!  Good luck to her and ya'll !!


----------



## kracker (Mar 23, 2012)

Thanks Quack!!! I know everyone says it about their kids, but she is smart as a whip. 
She's always tried to be the opposite of her older sister, when her older sister, Heather, would wear bright colored clothes, Courtney would wear black.
Heather went to Middle Ga. for 2 years, is at Gainesville St. right now and will transfer to UGA this fall to become an ag teacher. Courtney has just sort of drifted along with no purpose in life and to announce she wanted to go to an ag school came as a shock. Now to just keep her motivated!!!!


----------



## Hornet22 (Mar 23, 2012)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 23, 2012)

Mernin pollen breathers..


----------



## kracker (Mar 23, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin pollen breathers..


Morning..


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 23, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> My right eye has been twitching for about 6 hrs, what's up with that ???



Mine has been doing that, too! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Ain't wearing any.  It's kinda aggravating, it's not really my eye, but the muscles right below it.



Yep, same EXACT spot! 



rhbama3 said:


> I've had that happen often, but never for that long. You been doing a lot of reading lately? Eyeballs need rest too. If it is still twitching when you wake up, i'd go see someone about it.



OH LAWD!! Mine has been doing it for the past 3 days!


----------



## NOYDB (Mar 23, 2012)

Some kinda physic connection!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 23, 2012)

NOYDB said:


> Some kinda physic connection!



I hope that's all it is. Like Quack, I was wondering if it meant something bad. It's also annoying as all get out


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 23, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> My right eye has been twitching for about 6 hrs, what's up with that ???





rhbama3 said:


> clean your glasses, doofus.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Ain't wearing any.  It's kinda aggravating, it's not really my eye, but the muscles right below it.





Sugar Plum said:


> Mine has been doing that, too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





NOYDB said:


> Some kinda psycho connection!



I fixed it for you.  Yep, now we know the real story !!!!!


----------



## Hankus (Mar 23, 2012)

Windows down, radio off, shades on. Time to ride


----------



## Keebs (Mar 23, 2012)

kracker said:


> Thanks Quack!!! I know everyone says it about their kids, but she is smart as a whip.
> She's always tried to be the opposite of her older sister, when her older sister, Heather, would wear bright colored clothes, Courtney would wear black.
> Heather went to Middle Ga. for 2 years, is at Gainesville St. right now and will transfer to UGA this fall to become an ag teacher. Courtney has just sort of drifted along with no purpose in life and to announce she wanted to go to an ag school came as a shock. Now to just keep her motivated!!!!


kracker, there is more to ABAC than AG....... check into it, you'll be surprised........... and yes, I graduated with 2 associates degree's from there............ yes, they were AG degree's but that was my choice also, they came in handy since I worked for Case IH and a couple of other Ag related businesses.............


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 23, 2012)

been a rough week y'all... im lookin forward to day break in the morning. Sunrise in the woods is great therapy..


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 23, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> I fixed it for you.  Yep, now we know the real story !!!!!



Oh nooooo!!!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 23, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> been a rough week y'all... im lookin forward to day break in the morning. Sunrise in the woods is great therapy..



Yes it is! I'm looking forward to mine, as well. Hoping I can stay awake long enough to pop the sucker that's been walking through my property!


----------



## kracker (Mar 23, 2012)

Keebs said:


> kracker, there is more to ABAC than AG....... check into it, you'll be surprised........... and yes, I graduated with 2 associates degree's from there............ yes, they were AG degree's but that was my choice also, they came in handy since I worked for Case IH and a couple of other Ag related businesses.............


Oh, I know there is more to it than ag, I really wanted to go there when I graduated HS, just couldn't afford it. It was just such a shock that she wants to go anyplace even remotely ag. related.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 23, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> been a rough week y'all... im lookin forward to day break in the morning. Sunrise in the woods is great therapy..





Sugar Plum said:


> Yes it is! I'm looking forward to mine, as well. Hoping I can stay awake long enough to pop the sucker that's been walking through my property!


 Good Luck to ya'll that's going in the morning...............


----------



## Keebs (Mar 23, 2012)

kracker said:


> Oh, I know there is more to it than ag, I really wanted to go there when I graduated HS, just couldn't afford it. It was just such a shock that she wants to go anyplace even remotely ag. related.


 She might be surprised too............ it's not just "country" anymore............


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 23, 2012)

Howdoo on a Friday morn!! Human meds taken, oatmeal consumed, coffee consumed, dog meds given, dog food consumed, dog bidness complete, now what 

How y'all iz???


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 23, 2012)

Morning ya'll Friday has made it right on time 
Hope it dont rain to much tomorrow and ruin my plans. A lil rain would be ok to knock down the dust


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 23, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Howdoo on a Friday morn!! Human meds taken, oatmeal consumed, coffee consumed, dog meds given, dog food consumed, dog bidness complete, now what
> 
> How y'all iz???



We'z all fine. Sounds like you been a busy little bee this morn. 

I got burnt at Keebmudfest and now I'm peeling. ewww


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 23, 2012)

Good luck to all the turkey chasers tomorrow morning! My season won't start till next weekend. Stoopid beeper......
I plan to get my yard cleaned up and my turkey stuff organized this weekend and be ready to go hunt with the Bugsybabe.

To all you eye twitchers, the polllen couts are still at record levels (at least down here), so that could ave someting to do with it as well.


----------



## kracker (Mar 23, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Howdoo on a Friday morn!! Human meds taken, oatmeal consumed, coffee consumed, dog meds given, dog food consumed, dog bidness complete, now what
> 
> How y'all iz???


Morning Jeff, just laying around on my fat behind. No plans for me today, just irritating people around here probably.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 23, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Howdoo on a Friday morn!! Human meds taken, oatmeal consumed, coffee consumed, dog meds given, dog food consumed, dog bidness complete, now what
> 
> How y'all iz???


 iz good..................


mudracing101 said:


> Morning ya'll Friday has made it right on time
> Hope it dont rain to much tomorrow and ruin my plans. A lil rain would be ok to knock down the dust





mrs. hornet22 said:


> We'z all fine. Sounds like you been a busy little bee this morn.
> 
> I got burnt at Keebmudfest and now I'm peeling. ewww


 I sowwy!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 23, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning ya'll Friday has made it right on time
> Hope it dont rain to much tomorrow and ruin my plans. A lil rain would be ok to knock down the dust



Same here, plan on hittin the lil reservoir right up the road for some crappie.....that is if MizT will let me break the rules 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> We'z all fine. Sounds like you been a busy little bee this morn.
> 
> I got burnt at Keebmudfest and now I'm peeling. ewww



Yes'm, I wake up with a lot more energy now. It's driving me crazy because I really can't (not sposed too) to do anything yet 

Lawd, there were some red faces out there, mine included!!!



rhbama3 said:


> Good luck to all the turkey chasers tomorrow morning! My season won't start till next weekend. Stoopid beeper......
> I plan to get my yard cleaned up and my turkey stuff organized this weekend and be ready to go hunt with the Bugsybabe.
> 
> To all you eye twitchers, the polllen couts are still at record levels (at least down here), so that could ave someting to do with it as well.



X2 on the turkey chasers....good luck!!!

And for the eye twitchers, y'all be careful, I had that one time and this big ol gal thought I was winkin at her 



kracker said:


> Morning Jeff, just laying around on my fat behind. No plans for me today, just irritating people around here probably.



Howdy kracker  I hear ya, I thought I was purty much healed up, but last night in bed I went to turn over and for some reason lifted myself with my left arm(surgery side) sharp pain shot through my chest where the incisions are. I let down real quick....all is well, but it let me know.

Well, maybe we can be partners in crime


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 23, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Same here, plan on hittin the lil reservoir right up the road for some crappie.....that is if MizT will let me break the rules
> 
> Yes'm, I wake up with a lot more energy now. It's driving me crazy because I really can't (not sposed too) to do anything yet
> 
> ...



As long as you are fishing, and NOT launching a boat, that sounds like a mighty fine idea. Good therapy!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 23, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> As long as you are fishing, and NOT launching a boat, that sounds like a mighty fine idea. Good therapy!



Robert, it's just a 15' Alumacraft 'Crappie Deluxe' fitted for electric only, unless we decide to put one of the 3 outboards on it to go other places. It launches with little to no effort, hit brake when it's floating with long rope attached to truck, pull forward a tad, get out and secure boat to ramp, park truck, get in boat and go fishing.

As far as reloading drive boat on trailer, get as close to front bumper as possible, hook up winch strap and tighten.

I will have Jaguar to complete the final foot or so of winching.  

I'm not supposed to be driving yet, but the ramp is literally 5-7 mins from my driveway....


----------



## Keebs (Mar 23, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Robert, it's just a 15' Alumacraft 'Crappie Deluxe' fitted for electric only, unless we decide to put one of the 3 outboards on it to go other places. It launches with little to no effort, hit brake when it's floating with long rope attached to truck, pull forward a tad, get out and secure boat to ramp, park tuck, get in boat and go fishing.
> 
> As far as reloading drive boat on trailer, get as close to front bumper as possible, hook up winch strap and tighten.
> 
> ...


 EVER heard of "bank fishing"?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 23, 2012)

Keebs said:


> EVER heard of "bank fishing"?


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 23, 2012)

Keebs said:


> EVER heard of "bank fishing"?



I make deposits all the time... I ain't never seen any fish at the bank.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 23, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> I make deposits all the time... I ain't never seen any fish at the bank.



I tend to make more withdrawals. Kind of a catch and release scenario


----------



## Keebs (Mar 23, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


>





Les Miles said:


> I make deposits all the time... I ain't never seen any fish at the bank.


 you nawthjawga folks sure do have some funny ways!


Jeff C. said:


> I tend to make more withdrawals. Kind of a catch and release scenario


 I love catch & release!  The fishin bug has done bit me, I'm past ready to go find some water!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 23, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Robert, it's just a 15' Alumacraft 'Crappie Deluxe' fitted for electric only, unless we decide to put one of the 3 outboards on it to go other places. It launches with little to no effort, hit brake when it's floating with long rope attached to truck, pull forward a tad, get out and secure boat to ramp, park truck, get in boat and go fishing.
> 
> As far as reloading drive boat on trailer, get as close to front bumper as possible, hook up winch strap and tighten.
> 
> ...



Well, you got stitches in you that take about a month to get fully absorbed and scar tissue strong enough to handle heavy exertion. When they tell you to take it easy for 4-6 weeks, there is a reason. 
So...... TAKE IT EASY!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 23, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> _*Well, you got stitches in you that take about a month to get fully absorbed and scar tissue strong enough to handle heavy exertion. When they tell you to take it easy for 4-6 weeks, there is a reason.
> So...... TAKE IT EASY!!*_


SEEEEEE Chief?????????????  Read this again.............. and again............. out loud even!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 23, 2012)

Keebs said:


> EVER heard of "bank fishing"?






Keebs said:


> SEEEEEE Chief?????????????  Read this again.............. and again............. out loud even!



GEEEEZE, i think he's got it mom!!


























Jeffro , you take it easy buddy.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 23, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, you got stitches in you that take about a month to get fully absorbed and scar tissue strong enough to handle heavy exertion. When they tell you to take it easy for 4-6 weeks, there is a reason.
> So...... TAKE IT EASY!!





Keebs said:


> SEEEEEE Chief?????????????  Read this again.............. and again............. out loud even!





mudracing101 said:


> GEEEEZE, i think he's got it mom!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...










 Ohhh..... Otay!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 23, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Ohhh..... Otay!!!



I see no problem with fishing, in fact i think its a good idea to get out and move a little, but please get somebody else to do the boat launching and trailering. 

Off to work, see ya'll later!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 23, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I see no problem with fishing, in fact i think its a good idea to get out and move a little, but please get somebody else to do the boat launching and trailering.
> 
> Off to work, see ya'll later!





I gotcha, thanks Bammer!! Have a good day if possible!!


----------



## southwoodshunter (Mar 23, 2012)

Hey Jeff...... hope you're feelin better


----------



## Hornet22 (Mar 23, 2012)

southwoodshunter said:


> Hey Jeff...... hope you're feelin better



Well, helloooo there swh. How you are


----------



## southwoodshunter (Mar 23, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Well, helloooo there swh. How you are



Hey !!! I'm sooooo dern glad it's friday......

How are ya'll


----------



## Hornet22 (Mar 23, 2012)

southwoodshunter said:


> Hey !!! I'm sooooo dern glad it's friday......
> 
> How are ya'll



Muuuuuch better now that I got to see yo purty smile.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 23, 2012)

Lunch time!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 23, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> GEEEEZE, i think he's got it mom!!
> Jeffro , you take it easy buddy.


 I know how you menfolk can be!


Jeff C. said:


> Ohhh..... Otay!!!





rhbama3 said:


> I see no problem with fishing, in fact i think its a good idea to get out and move a little, but please get somebody else to do the boat launching and trailering.
> 
> Off to work, see ya'll later!


 See, like I said, bank fishing if nothing else......


mudracing101 said:


> Lunch time!!


Large gizzard dinner & a sweet tea............ yep, I feel my bp rising already.............


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 23, 2012)

southwoodshunter said:


> Hey Jeff...... hope you're feelin better



Hi Wanda  I'm feelin a little too good, thanks!!! Robert already lip whipped me into takin it EZ,  but I feel so much better I just see and want to do stuff that needs to be done and can't  



Hornet22 said:


> Muuuuuch better now that I got to see yo purty smile.



Ain't dat the truf!!! 



mudracing101 said:


> Lunch time!!



Wut we havin


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 23, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I know how you menfolk can be!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Go ahead, give me some ammo gal!!! Two can play this game


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 23, 2012)

I'm skeered to even go in da cafe anymore


----------



## slip (Mar 23, 2012)

Today the pollen count is 1008, three days ago it was 9369.... Much betta! I can sorta breath again, and Kodas 'coon eyes just look like 'havent slept in a week' eyes...


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 23, 2012)

slip said:


> Today the pollen count is 1008, three days ago it was 9369.... Much betta! I can sorta breath again, and Kodas 'coon eyes just look like 'havent slept in a week' eyes...



  

Attention, slip-like post: Just heard a bird fly into the window screen


----------



## Keebs (Mar 23, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Go ahead, give me some ammo gal!!! Two can play this game


 what, you don't want us to have matching scars?


Jeff C. said:


> I'm skeered to even go in da cafe anymore





slip said:


> Today the pollen count is 1008, three days ago it was 9369.... Much betta! I can sorta breath again, and Kodas 'coon eyes just look like 'havent slept in a week' eyes...





Jeff C. said:


> Attention, slip-like post: Just heard a bird fly into the window screen


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 23, 2012)

Keebs said:


> what, you don't want us to have matching scars?



Sumpin like dat  My Doc told me it was due to 15-20 yrs of bad cholesterol  but it sho did taste goooood


----------



## Keebs (Mar 23, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Sumpin like dat  My Doc told me it was due to 15-20 yrs of bad cholesterol  but it sho did taste goooood


 yeah, don't make sense, tastes good, spit it out, tastes bad, eat it........... OH, check your email................


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 23, 2012)




----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 23, 2012)

Keebs said:


> yeah, don't make sense, tastes good, spit it out, tastes bad, eat it........... OH, check your email................



Why don't I ever get emailed?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 23, 2012)

Howdy Yall. I know I have been MIA. Working nights will take a little getting used to. 

I will have some fun stories to tell about the job though. 

I have got to get ready to pick up Sam but will catch up a little later.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 23, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Hi Wanda  I'm feelin a little too good, thanks!!! Robert already lip whipped me into takin it EZ,  but I feel so much better I just see and want to do stuff that needs to be done and can't
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Golden Corrall


mrs. hornet22 said:


>





boneboy96 said:


> Why don't I ever get emailed?


Yeah, why dont we ever get emailed



Sterlo58 said:


> Howdy Yall. I know I have been MIA. Working nights will take a little getting used to.
> 
> I will have some fun stories to tell about the job though.
> 
> I have got to get ready to pick up Sam but will catch up a little later.



Who are you


----------



## Keebs (Mar 23, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>









boneboy96 said:


> Why don't I ever get emailed?


check it now...................... 


Sterlo58 said:


> Howdy Yall. I know I have been MIA. Working nights will take a little getting used to.
> 
> I will have some fun stories to tell about the job though.
> 
> I have got to get ready to pick up Sam but will catch up a little later.


HEEeeeyyyyy, it's da Workin Man!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 23, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Yeah, why dont we ever get emailed



 ok, now you can check yours too...........


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 23, 2012)

My 5 o'clock is starting early today


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 23, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> My 5 o'clock is starting early today


----------



## Keebs (Mar 23, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


>


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 23, 2012)

Keebs said:


>



was wandering when you were gonna come back through


----------



## Keebs (Mar 23, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> was wandering when you were gonna come back through


 THEYz werkin me to DEATH today!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 23, 2012)

Keebs said:


> THEYz werkin me to DEATH today!



I could tell


----------



## Keebs (Mar 23, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I could tell


still have the 5-6 girls & boys & 13& 14 girls & boys to be put on teams next week THEN the fun, fun, fun begins when I get the schedules handed to me to type up........... yep, already have folks wanting them and we aren't even through putting them on the dadblasted teams!
 OH YEAH............. GOOD LUCK THIS WEEKEND!!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 23, 2012)

Well it's almost 5...


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 23, 2012)

Keebs said:


> still have the 5-6 girls & boys & 13& 14 girls & boys to be put on teams next week THEN the fun, fun, fun begins when I get the schedules handed to me to type up........... yep, already have folks wanting them and we aren't even through putting them on the dadblasted teams!
> OH YEAH............. GOOD LUCK THIS WEEKEND!!!


Thanks, i'll need it



boneboy96 said:


> Well it's almost 5...



Close enuff , lets go ya'll


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 23, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Close enuff , lets go ya'll



Yall southjawja folks have a good weekend


----------



## Keebs (Mar 23, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Well it's almost 5...





mudracing101 said:


> Thanks, i'll need it
> 
> 
> 
> Close enuff , lets go ya'll


 No you don't, you're gooooooood at Muddin!
Later Folks!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 23, 2012)

its a fried pork chop, au gratin taters, and steamed broccoli kinda night.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 23, 2012)

Got the ground blind up, and everything packed and ready to go for tomorrow. Sure wish I could sleep in....


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 23, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Got the ground blind up, and everything packed and ready to go for tomorrow. Sure wish I could sleep in....



Good luck, Cortney!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 23, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> its a fried pork chop, au gratin taters, and steamed broccoli kinda night.



Never mind. Its a taco and fajita kinda night.


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 23, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Never mind. Its a taco and fajita kinda night.



Overcooked the pork chops again?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 23, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Overcooked the pork chops again?



You butt dialed me today @ 11:56. Quite and interesting conversation you were having..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 23, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Why don't I ever get emailed?




I seldom email anybody, BUT I sure do appreciate the ones I receive from you !!! 





Miguel Cervantes said:


> You butt dialed me today @ 11:56. Quite and interesting conversation you were having..





Hmmmm, do tell . . .


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 23, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I seldom email anybody, BUT I sure do appreciate the ones I receive from you !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well thanks for letting me know!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 23, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You butt dialed me today @ 11:56. Quite and interesting conversation you were having..



Do tell.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 23, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Do tell.



Nope, not gonna do it. I just hope he doesn't have to serve time if found guilty...


----------



## Hankus (Mar 23, 2012)

Drunken fish fer supper 







Capn D's an Beam


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 23, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nope, not gonna do it. I just hope he doesn't have to serve time if found guilty...



You know HE aint gonna own up to it.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 23, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Drunken fish fer supper
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You just ruint your bream


----------



## Hankus (Mar 23, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You just ruint your bream



Naw I don thank so. The D's is swimmin in Beam an I'm fraid they'll get beached 

I seed y'all later...........mebbe


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 23, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Good luck, Cortney!!!



Thanks, Robert! My husband and I get into our little spats all the time, but I can say this much, I KNOW he loves me cause he is stayin' home to watch babies tomorrow so I can hunt! He NEVER does that! Not on opening day of turkey season!!



Hankus said:


> Naw I don thank so. The D's is swimmin in Beam an I'm fraid they'll get beached
> 
> I seed y'all later...........mebbe


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 23, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Thanks, Robert! My husband and I get into our little spats all the time, but I can say this much, I KNOW he loves me cause he is stayin' home to watch babies tomorrow so I can hunt! He NEVER does that! Not on opening day of turkey season!!



You go Girl. You just gotta put a  after Wobbert Woos name.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 23, 2012)

All the WOW's just lub Pookie . . .


----------



## Keebs (Mar 23, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> All the WOW's just lub Pookie . . .


 We love our Quackster toooooo!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 23, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> All the WOW's just lub Pookie . . .



 yes, why yes we do.  jealous


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 23, 2012)

Keebs said:


> We love our Quackster toooooo!



she said it not me.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 23, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> yes, why yes we do.  jealous


 I thought about you awhile ago........... stopped by the feed store for dog food, bought me a coke, took a couple goood swigs, was talking with the lady owner about how "rough" a day we both had had & I held up my coke & said "Ya got anything to spike it with?" and she said "I sure do!" She came back with my coke & said "I hope you like pineapple..............."................. I thought "Man, I wish Mandy could try this with me!" Not bad, not bad at all............. (not as good as the apple pie I have tried,but not bad)


----------



## Keebs (Mar 23, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> she said it not me.


 To meet him is to love him.................


----------



## slip (Mar 23, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Got the ground blind up, and everything packed and ready to go for tomorrow. Sure wish I could sleep in....



Good luck!

I wont be able to go tomorrow, dad has to work

But after that ...


----------



## Keebs (Mar 23, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Thanks, Robert! My husband and I get into our little spats all the time, but I can say this much, I KNOW he loves me cause he is stayin' home to watch babies tomorrow so I can hunt! He NEVER does that! Not on opening day of turkey season!!



GOOOD LUCK, Sugar!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 23, 2012)

Keebs said:


> We love our Quackster toooooo!









mrs. hornet22 said:


> yes, why yes we do.  jealous





mrs. hornet22 said:


> she said it not me.










Keebs said:


> To meet him is to love him.................


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 23, 2012)

Did I tell ya'll we're babysitting Elaine and Mitch's lil black baby this weekend ???


Dawn keeps calling me every 10 minutes, laughing, and telling me everything he's doing !!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 23, 2012)

well, pork chops, taters, and broccoli turned into taco's and fajita's, then it ended up being us and a herd of teenagers at the chinese buffet. 
Man, supper got expensive quick! Them kids can eat!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 23, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Did I tell ya'll we're babysitting Elaine and Mitch's lil black baby this weekend ???
> 
> 
> Dawn keeps calling me every 10 minutes, laughing, and telling me everything he's doing !!!


 Ya KNOW we need pics........... oh wait, just text/email them to me & I'll post'em for ya!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 23, 2012)




----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 23, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Did I tell ya'll we're babysitting Elaine and Mitch's lil black baby this weekend ???
> 
> 
> Dawn keeps calling me every 10 minutes, laughing, and telling me everything he's doing !!!



Suzy gonna be maaaaddd.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 23, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Ya KNOW we need pics........... oh wait, just text/email them to me & I'll post'em for ya!




We'll take some tomorrow, or Sunday and I'll send 'em to ya !! 





rhbama3 said:


> Suzy gonna be maaaaddd.....






Suzy was a little unsure at first, but they're getting along just fine !!  (as long as somebody is chunking her tennis ball)


----------



## Keebs (Mar 23, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> We'll take some tomorrow, or Sunday and I'll send 'em to ya !!
> 
> Suzy was a little unsure at first, but they're getting along just fine !!  (as long as somebody is chunking her tennis ball)


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 23, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You go Girl. You just gotta put a  after Wobbert Woos name.



Ummmmm...caution!!! I called him that once and met the wrath of TBug   I only use Quacks term 'Pookie' nowadays....



Hooked On Quack said:


> All the WOW's just lub Pookie . . .



Kinda hard not too  



Keebs said:


> We love our Quackster toooooo!



MmmHmmmm 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> yes, why yes we do.  jealous



Well, Ive been told, once you go Quack, you'll never go back 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Did I tell ya'll we're babysitting Elaine and Mitch's lil black baby this weekend ???
> 
> 
> Dawn keeps calling me every 10 minutes, laughing, and telling me everything he's doing !!!



I bet that's interesting  



rhbama3 said:


> well, pork chops, taters, and broccoli turned into taco's and fajita's, then it ended up being us and a herd of teenagers at the chinese buffet.
> Man, supper got expensive quick! Them kids can eat!



Got lucky tonight.....cousin and wife came over to visit me tonight just as MizT got home from work. They brought us Chinese take-out


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 23, 2012)

Ya'll are ruining my internet reputatation...


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 23, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Ya'll are ruining my internet reputatation...



But we Lubs ya


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 23, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Ya'll are ruining my internet reputatation...


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 23, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 23, 2012)

slip said:


> Good luck!
> 
> I wont be able to go tomorrow, dad has to work
> 
> But after that ...



Thanks, Slip! Sorry your dad has to work. I'll just be in the back of our 5 acre lot, but at least it's out and about!



Keebs said:


> GOOOD LUCK, Sugar!!!!!!!!!!!!!



THANK YOU!!!!! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Did I tell ya'll we're babysitting Elaine and Mitch's lil black baby this weekend ???
> 
> 
> Dawn keeps calling me every 10 minutes, laughing, and telling me everything he's doing !!!







rhbama3 said:


> Ya'll are ruining my internet reputatation...



Uh, the "tough guy" reputation? Yeah......good luck with that


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 23, 2012)

Laaaaaawd, Dawn's got Lil DooDoo (Mason) sleeping in our bed , said he was "upset" . . .


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 23, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Laaaaaawd, Dawn's got Lil DooDoo (Mason) sleeping in our bed , said he was "upset" . . .



sounds like you get the couch again. Puppy needs room.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 23, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>



 Hello there!!



Sugar Plum said:


> Thanks, Slip! Sorry your dad has to work. I'll just be in the back of our 5 acre lot, but at least it's out and about!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah...Good Luck in the mornin Sugar!!!  Purty cool of Rob, but you deserve it 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Laaaaaawd, Dawn's got Lil DooDoo (Mason) sleeping in our bed , said he was "upset" . . .



Oh my Gawd!!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 23, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah...Good Luck in the mornin Sugar!!!  Purty cool of Rob, but you deserve it



Thanks, Jeff! I think I deserve it, too  He said he's looking forward to sleeping in tomorrow, since he won't be huntin'. Ha....he doesn't know I plan on bangin' all the cabinets open and closed as loud as I can before I walk out the door


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 23, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> sounds like you get the couch again. Puppy needs room.




Naw, just means both of 'em are getting woke up at 7:30 am when I get home and turn Suzy loose in da shak !! 




Jeff C. said:


> Hello there!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Tell me about it, pup will be ruint by Sunday !!! 



Sugar Plum said:


> Thanks, Jeff! I think I deserve it, too  He said he's looking forward to sleeping in tomorrow, since he won't be huntin'. Ha....he doesn't know I plan on bangin' all the cabinets open and closed as loud as I can before I walk out the door







Payback time huh ???   Good luck Cort, hope ya bust one upside his jellyhead !!!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 23, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Payback time huh ???   Good luck Cort, hope ya bust one upside his jellyhead !!!!



Fer sure! He's been gettin' up at 5 every morning this past week to scout. And EVERY SINGLE morning Rex AND Emily have woken up around the same time. 

Payback will be D-E-L-I-C-I-O-U-S


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 23, 2012)

Evening all.  Good luck to all yee that be hunting tomorrow!   I will be in search myself as well!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 23, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Thanks, Jeff! I think I deserve it, too  He said he's looking forward to sleeping in tomorrow, since he won't be huntin'. Ha....he doesn't know I plan on bangin' all the cabinets open and closed as loud as I can before I walk out the door


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 23, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Evening all.  Good luck to all yee that be hunting tomorrow!   I will be in search myself as well!



You won't have to look far 



Good Luck, Bob!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 23, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Git em girl. All them Girls Scout cookies you sold outta come back to good luck.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 23, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Fer sure! He's been gettin' up at 5 every morning this past week to scout. And EVERY SINGLE morning Rex AND Emily have woken up around the same time.
> 
> Payback will be D-E-L-I-C-I-O-U-S






Hey Sista from another litter, yo eye (muscle) still twitchin??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 23, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Git em girl. All them Girls Scout cookies you sold outta come back to good luck.





Hey cupless, are you crunk??  Whatchadoin " me ??


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 23, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Evening all.  Good luck to all yee that be hunting tomorrow!   I will be in search myself as well!



Good luck to you too, Bob!! 



Jeff C. said:


>







Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey Sista from another litter, yo eye (muscle) still twitchin??



YES dangit! It won't quit! It's been 3 days now 


Mandy, I clicked your quote button but it didn't work....thank you!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 23, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey cupless, are you crunk??  Whatchadoin " me ??



shut up


----------



## Keebs (Mar 23, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Ummmmm...caution!!! I called him that once and met the wrath of TBug   I only use Quacks term 'Pookie' nowadays....
> Kinda hard not too
> MmmHmmmm
> Well, Ive been told, once you go Quack, you'll never go back
> ...






rhbama3 said:


> Ya'll are ruining my internet reputatation...






Hooked On Quack said:


> Laaaaaawd, Dawn's got Lil DooDoo (Mason) sleeping in our bed , said he was "upset" . . .






Sugar Plum said:


> Thanks, Jeff! I think I deserve it, too  He said he's looking forward to sleeping in tomorrow, since he won't be huntin'. Ha....he doesn't know I plan on bangin' all the cabinets open and closed as loud as I can before I walk out the door


 I LOVE a good "Pay-back"!!


boneboy96 said:


> Evening all.  Good luck to all yee that be hunting tomorrow!   I will be in search myself as well!


 Good luck to you too, BB!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 23, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I LOVE a good "Pay-back"!!
> 
> Good luck to you too, BB!!



hey.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 23, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I LOVE a good "Pay-back"!!
> 
> Good luck to you too, BB!!



Night Night...got your email


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 23, 2012)

Gonna hit the hay. See y'all tomorrow!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 23, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Night Night...got your email



How come I never get emails.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 23, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Gonna hit the hay. See y'all tomorrow!!


Good luck in the AM. Watch out turkeys


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 23, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> shut up






cuplesscuplesscupless . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 23, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Gonna hit the hay. See y'all tomorrow!!



Again, good luck and good night Cortney!! Hope you nail one...



mrs. hornet22 said:


> How come I never get emails.



I get one ery now and then


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 23, 2012)

Reckon I'll call it a night also....shhhhh, nobody tell pookie and keebs, but I might still try to get on the water for some crappie fishin tomorrow


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 23, 2012)

Can somebody help Willc figure out how to make mud?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 23, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Reckon I'll call it a night also....shhhhh, nobody tell pookie and keebs, but I might still try to get on the water for some crappie fishin tomorrow





Be careful bro, it ain't worth another hospital stay.




rhbama3 said:


> Can somebody help Willc figure out how to make mud?






Leave my boy alone!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 23, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Be careful bro, it ain't worth another hospital stay.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quit feeding him lead paint chips.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 23, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Quit feeding him lead paint chips.






But, but , he likes 'em !!


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 23, 2012)

Evening drivelers and idjits


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 23, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> But, but , he likes 'em !!


Well, keep feeding him those pancakes made from kaolin "flour" too. He'll have mud figured out in no time. 

I'm heading to bed. Ya'll have a good one!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 23, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Evening drivelers and idjits



Evening, Les!
I ate a well balanced meal at the chinese buffet tonight. Half a plate of crawfish, and half a plate of frog legs!
3 times....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 23, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Evening drivelers and idjits




Hiya Lester, gotcha text !! 




rhbama3 said:


> Well, keep feeding him those pancakes made from kaolin "flour" too. He'll have mud figured out in no time.
> 
> I'm heading to bed. Ya'll have a good one!






Later Pooksta !!


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 23, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Evening, Les!
> I ate a well balanced meal at the chinese buffet tonight. Half a plate of crawfish, and half a plate of frog legs!
> 3 times....



Yum Yum. That makes for a good meal. 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya Lester, gotcha text !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 23, 2012)




----------



## Jeff Raines (Mar 24, 2012)

Wow!
Can't believe all you idjits still drivel...All da beer gone,and I gotta get up in a few to chase turkeys


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 24, 2012)

Jeff Raines said:


> Wow!
> Can't believe all you idjits still drivel...All da beer gone,and I gotta get up in a few to chase turkeys





Good luck stranger, don't forget to carry yo "box" . . .


----------



## Jeff Raines (Mar 24, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Good luck stranger, don't forget to carry yo "box" . . .



O'TAY


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 24, 2012)

Gobble, gobble ya buncha turkeys !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 24, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gobble, gobble ya buncha turkeys !!!



Did you call?

Well have a cup before you head out to take out my potential distant cousin.


----------



## Hankus (Mar 24, 2012)

And werk becons 

Luck to the hunters


----------



## Hankus (Mar 24, 2012)

Luck pSycho Plum


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 24, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Did you call?
> 
> Well have a cup before you head out to take out my potential distant cousin.




No coffee for me, thanks.  Headed home to catch a nap !! 




Hankus said:


> And werk becons
> 
> Luck to the hunters






Have a good'un nephew Drankus !!!


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 24, 2012)

Good luck turkey hunters, hope you all bag nice birds today. 

But if not....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 24, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Good luck turkey hunters, hope you all bag nice birds today.
> 
> But if not....



And watch where you're plantin' yo' booty. You don't want to sit on one of these!!!


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 24, 2012)

Hey Quack,

Apparently this guy needs some help with the strippers 

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=681938


----------



## kracker (Mar 24, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Hey Quack,
> 
> Apparently this guy needs some help with the strippers
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=681938



I wanna go!!! I've watched the greatest stripper fisherman of all time, Al Bundy, thousands of times. I know all his tips and tactics!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Mar 24, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> And watch where you're plantin' yo' booty. You don't want to sit on one of these!!!
> 
> View attachment 657746



That's the very reason I dont care much for hunting turkeys anymore. I'd rather be fishin when the weather is like this.



Les Miles said:


> Hey Quack,
> 
> Apparently this guy needs some help with the strippers
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=681938


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 24, 2012)

morning, people of the internet!
 Opening day of turkey season and i'm on call. 
Oh well, time for coffee.


----------



## kracker (Mar 24, 2012)

Morning rhbama....and I hope all of the turkey hunters have a great time!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 24, 2012)

kracker said:


> Morning rhbama....and I hope all of the turkey hunters have a great time!!!



I wish i was out there with them. 
I'm taking next friday off and heading to Fishbro and Bugsy's. I just hope the birds down there didn't get blown up by other hunters this weekend.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 24, 2012)

a winderlicker has put a bird on the ground this morning!


----------



## kracker (Mar 24, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> a winderlicker has put a bird on the ground this morning!


woohoo!!!!


----------



## Hankus (Mar 24, 2012)

Who


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 24, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Who



saw it on Facebook. Lets just say he shoots skeet VERY well  and really like motorcycles!


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 24, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> saw it on Facebook. Lets just say he shoots skeet VERY well  and really like motorcycles!





Well Kim ain't the only one. 







And No, it ain't me or Bait.  Storming here, I wasn't about to go sit in the woods with Winnie Pooh in this weather.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 24, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Well Kim ain't the only one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bugsy!!! 
 I got my vest and gun ready to go.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 24, 2012)

time to go to the workshop. Even though i'm on call, planning to take Bubbette and Allie bream fishing tomorrow afternoon at a friends pond here in town. Gotta get the zebco's ready to go.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 24, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Bugsy!!!
> I got my vest and gun ready to go.





Yeah well, I'll have my gun ready tomorrow.  The correct size TruGlo Gobble-Stopper sights FINALLY arrived.   

Ain't got no vest, got a chair in my blind. 

We gotta go buy a new element for the oven if you wanna eat this coming weekend.  It started zapping and burnt out in the middle of my chocolate chip muffins this morning.  

BRING YOUR THERMACELL!!!!!  The skeeters are HORRIBLE just around the house, I can imagine how bad they're gonna be at the lease after all this rain.  

And yes, ERD is still gone and I'm still absolutely miserable. But, I did have a visit with him Thursday night and I believe he's growing tired of the minimalist lifestyle he's not accustomed to.  Only time will tell.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 24, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Yeah well, I'll have my gun ready tomorrow.  The correct size TruGlo Gobble-Stopper sights FINALLY arrived.
> 
> Ain't got no vest, got a chair in my blind.
> 
> ...



got a pocket dedicated to skeeter repellent and therma-cells. I got a debit card so we can eat Bojangles chicken for lunch and supper every day! Just need to know whether to come thursday night or knock on your door at 5am friday morning. 
 Glad to hear ERD is having second thoughts.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 24, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> got a pocket dedicated to skeeter repellent and therma-cells. I got a debit card so we can eat Bojangles chicken for lunch and supper every day! Just need to know whether to come thursday night or knock on your door at 5am friday morning.
> Glad to hear ERD is having second thoughts.



C'mon on over Thursday night. 

Just get here before 9 cause if you don't, you'll have to sit outside with Reese til Swamp People is over with.   


Can't wait.


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 24, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Did you take the time to make a recovery disk AFTER you set the new password?  99.9% of folks don't.
> 
> If you set a password, and then you don't write it down or don't remember it, then you are not going to like the answer.  It ain't pretty...
> 
> ...



 I don't wanna hear thaaaat!!!!  I've got windows 7 on it & its a toshiba satellite if I had the password reset program I could run the wizard but I can't find where to get it from


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 24, 2012)

Howdy y'all! No dead birds here today. BUT it's not a total loss. I called 2 in, just never got them close enough. But MAN, they were AWESOME. I forgot how bad the fever gets 

Got a text from Neil! He got him a nice gobbler!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 24, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Howdy y'all! No dead birds here today. BUT it's not a total loss. I called 2 in, just never got them close enough. But MAN, they were AWESOME. I forgot how bad the fever gets
> 
> Got a text from Neil! He got him a nice gobbler!!!!



Congrats on the close call! At least you were in the game ! Yes, Sterlo sent me a text pic as well. Very nice bird and the 2nd one for the shortbus riders. Redneck Mcguiver connected as well!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 24, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Congrats on the close call! At least you were in the game ! Yes, Sterlo sent me a text pic as well. Very nice bird and the 2nd one for the shortbus riders. Redneck Mcguiver connected as well!



Currently arguing with my husband about which one of us is huntin' tomorrow. Hmmmm.....I think his alarm might "accidently" be reset in the middle of the night


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 24, 2012)

'Mornin/afternoon friends !!!  Didn't get to bed until LATE this morning, stayed up and laughed/played with Lil DooDoo too long !!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 24, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Mornin/afternoon friends !!!  Didn't get to bed until LATE this morning, stayed up and laughed/played with Lil DooDoo too long !!!



I wish I had a puppy to play with....Rob's almost got me convinced to get another one (so the "kids" have one to grow up with)



Riiiiiiiiiiiiight.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 24, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I wish I had a puppy to play with....Rob's almost got me convinced to get another one (so the "kids" have one to grow up with)
> 
> 
> 
> Riiiiiiiiiiiiight.






It's been 4 years since we had one, I forgot how much work they were to keep up with !!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 24, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It's been 4 years since we had one, I forgot how much work they were to keep up with !!!



That's EXACTLY why I keep refusing. I have two puppies, er, children needing to be potty trained as it is. No need to add more.

Besides that, our world is fixin' to be turned UPSIDE down in a couple months when I go back to school. Another mouth to feed/butt to clean up after is the LAST thing we need.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 24, 2012)

turkey stuff ready, 2 zebco's and my ultralight crappie outfit converted to cricket eaters- check, molded a hundred ponyhead and minnow head jigs-check. 
Sun has been out since mid-morning and its a beautiful afternoon. Grass is still too wet to cut.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 24, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> turkey stuff ready, 2 zebco's and my ultralight crappie outfit converted to cricket eaters- check, molded a hundred ponyhead and minnow head jigs-check.
> Sun has been out since mid-morning and its a beautiful afternoon. Grass is still too wet to cut.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 24, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>



Is your drinking glass/cup still in Georgia?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 24, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Is your drinking glass/cup still in Georgia?



Did it go on a road trip?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 24, 2012)

Evenin.....congrats to those that bagged gobblers and had close encounters even 

Everything went fine launching the boat for some Crappie fishing, nothing strained. Felt great getting out!!! 

Unfortunately, no crappie came to the boat. Once the wind got up I came on home.

On a good note, gonna make a big ol pot of seafood gumbo tonight. I even found some blue crab claw meat to put in it at the grocery store  Going to visit my parents in Athens tomorrow and bring the Gumbo


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 24, 2012)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Did it go on a road trip?


Mebbe..... you know how them thangs grow legs. 


Jeff C. said:


> Evenin.....congrats to those that bagged gobblers and had close encounters even
> 
> Everything went fine launching the boat for some Crappie fishing, nothing strained. Felt great getting out!!!
> 
> ...



Sounds like a good day and and a great meal planned, Jeff-bro!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 24, 2012)

On a different note, my buddy says his pond is 3 feet low. Fishing tomorrow is gonna be almost criminal!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 24, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Mebbe..... you know how them thangs grow legs.
> 
> 
> Sounds like a good day and and a great meal planned, Jeff-bro!



Thank ya Robert!!! You aren't gonna believe what I found at our local Walmart. Frozen, uncooked, partially cleaned(top shell,lungs, and mouth parts removed), blue crab with claws and legs. I believe there were about 4 small crabs in the bag for $10 something, not sure. Also, frozen whole cooked crawfish in a 5 lb bag for $15.00. Didn't realize they carried it like that


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 24, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> On a different note, my buddy says his pond is 3 feet low. Fishing tomorrow is gonna be almost criminal!



I smell a fish fry in the making


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 24, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Thank ya Robert!!! You aren't gonna believe what I found at our local Walmart. Frozen, uncooked, partially cleaned(top shell,lungs, and mouth parts removed), blue crab with claws and legs. I believe there were about 4 small crabs in the bag for $10 something, not sure. Also, frozen whole cooked crawfish in a 5 lb bag for $15.00. Didn't realize they carried it like that



4 small crabs for $10+ ? 
I think i can hold off till the New Orleans conference and the side stop in Slidell. I plan to get 100 pounds of crawfish this time. Me and the girls have been wanting crawfish soup again ever since i made it last year.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 24, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> 4 small crabs for $10+ ?
> I think i can hold off till the New Orleans conference and the side stop in Slidell. I plan to get 100 pounds of crawfish this time. Me and the girls have been wanting crawfish soup again ever since i made it last year.





Well I hope you bring you land lubbin appetite this weekend.  

Ain't no danged ocean roaches being cooked in my kitchen.    



Man, Mini-Me has no voice, started running a fever, bad cough, feels like crap.  I guess we'll be at YouthCare if she's not somewhat better tomorrow.   Poor baby.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 24, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> 4 small crabs for $10+ ?
> I think i can hold off till the New Orleans conference and the side stop in Slidell. I plan to get 100 pounds of crawfish this time. Me and the girls have been wanting crawfish soup again ever since i made it last year.



Yeah I agree....it surprised me seeing whole blue crab frozen like that up here though.

Man, I'm so ready to get a load of fresh seafood, it ain't funny!!! Shrimp, Blue crab, Oysters, Crawfish, Fish....geez!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 24, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Well I hope you bring you land lubbin appetite this weekend.
> 
> Ain't no danged ocean roaches being cooked in my kitchen.
> 
> ...



Hello there TBug  My prayers and thoughts go out to y'all


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 24, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Hello there TBug  My prayers and thoughts go out to y'all



Thanks Jeff  Glad you got out and about today.  Just be careful.  

I think this whole situation might be turning around soon. The ex-husband and his wife have bothered me non-stop this week and they finally made some accusations that we were pretty certain, knowing ERD, weren't true. Fishbait went and picked ERD up and had a long heart-to-heart, man-to-man and then took him to work. 

We've thought a lot this week and realized, as far as with girls, ERD was a late bloomer. It's like the kid had a huge hormone explosion all at one time and got in over his head. It's truly not drugs, it's not alcohol... I don't have to explain the one thing that'll drive a man completely insane.  

Well, except Wobbert-Woo!  with an elusive Tom.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 24, 2012)

Lawd, i'm pulling for ERD to get his act together. 
I'm sure the pollen is whats making Abbie as miserable as we are. The rain this morning seemed to double the yellow smoke coming off the tree's this afternoon. Its a haze out there.


----------



## fishbait (Mar 24, 2012)

Don't worry about chasing big chickens this weekend Robert. She is refusing to sight in her gun.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 24, 2012)

fishbait said:


> Don't worry about chasing big chickens this weekend Robert. She is refusing to sight in her gun.





and one more


----------



## fishbait (Mar 24, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> and one more



Stop that before you hurt your last brain cells.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 24, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Lawd, i'm pulling for ERD to get his act together.
> I'm sure the pollen is whats making Abbie as miserable as we are. The rain this morning seemed to double the yellow smoke coming off the tree's this afternoon. Its a haze out there.



I think pollen might be part of it, but with the fever and all, IDK. She's worn slap out I know that much. Drama club has kept her (and us) running non-stop every day since last Saturday. 

I thought we were all through last night when the play ended, I knew she needed to go home but then, since it was their last night on stage at that school, they pulled a Flash Mob to Crazy Frog and with all the screaming and yelling, that was all she wrote. Poor thing. 

It's okay though, I just gave her a big ol' dose of Tussionex.  Nuttin like a little Hydrocodone induced coma.  




fishbait said:


> Don't worry about chasing big chickens this weekend Robert. She is refusing to sight in her gun.



Ignore him.  It's been storming all day, we're going in the morning to tie up loose ends.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 24, 2012)

fishbait said:


> Stop that before you hurt your last brain cells.



sorry, bro. 
If i get down there before dark thursday, will you help me get that gun in her hands? Preferably not where we will be hunting, but we got to know what her pattern and max. distance is before she has a 3 foot tall bird looking in her blind.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 24, 2012)

fishbait said:


> Don't worry about chasing big chickens this weekend Robert. She is refusing to sight in her gun.



Wait just a bloomin minute.  There ain't much to "sight in".    




rhbama3 said:


> and one more



STOP THAT!   Consider who you're dealing with before you go giving yourself a concussion.  




fishbait said:


> Stop that before you hurt your last brain cells.



He's friends with you, he can't have too many working ones.


----------



## fishbait (Mar 24, 2012)

If he going to looking in the blind at her. Then she can take my big knife and whack hie head off.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 24, 2012)

fishbait said:


> If he going to looking in the blind at her. Then she can take my big knife and whack hie head off.



We need video..... 

I got one more reel to load up with new line. Bubbette says she wants to use a spinning reel instead of a zebco.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 24, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> sorry, bro.
> If i get down there before dark thursday, will you help me get that gun in her hands? Preferably not where we will be hunting, but we got to know what her pattern and max. distance is before she has a 3 foot tall bird looking in her blind.



They only peer in at me during deer season.   

I'll have it taken care of in the morning. After breakfast. After I see about Mini-Me. After we pull trail cam cards. After I visit with my mother-in-law. 


For crying out loud, ain't really nowhere out there you need more than 40 yards on them birds. I got that with my bow easy.  

As many run-ins as I've had with them danged ugly peacocks, I can just kick one of em as they waddle back and forth in front of me trying to get away from me.


----------



## slip (Mar 24, 2012)

Grass cut and weedwacked, wild birds and yard birds all fed and waterd, room clean-ish, dogs walked, bag packed, gun clean, fishing poles/tackle packed .....

Just hope i can sleep.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 24, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> We need video.....
> 
> I got one more reel to load up with new line. Bubbette says she wants to use a spinning reel instead of a zebco.



Go Bubbette.   

Ima teach her how to use a baitcaster and really drive you nuts.    


Oh yeah, your BaitBro is just now sitting down with alcohol, my sights and the barrel to my Franchi so don't be blaming me.  

He's scratching his head. This isn't good.


----------



## Laneybird (Mar 24, 2012)

Oh Robert......Why do I have running lights and blinkers, but when I apply the brakes I lose running lights and have no brake lights?


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 24, 2012)

Laneybird said:


> Oh Robert......Why do I have running lights and blinkers, but when I apply the brakes I lose running lights and have no brake lights?



Is this a trick question? 

Did it just start on its own or did you replace some light bulbs or wiring? If it just started doing it on its on, i'd check all the connections and especially the ground wire and attachment point on the trailer.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 24, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Go Bubbette.
> 
> Ima teach her how to use a baitcaster and really drive you nuts.
> 
> ...



baitcaster and Bubbette? Ain't happening....


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 24, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> They only peer in at me during deer season.
> 
> I'll have it taken care of in the morning. After breakfast. After I see about Mini-Me. After we pull trail cam cards. After I visit with my mother-in-law.
> 
> ...



my puter is so slow i keep missing posts! 
 Fine, then i want to see what the pattern looks like at 40yards. With a turkey load.


----------



## Hornet22 (Mar 24, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> my puter is so slow i keep missing posts!
> Fine, then i want to see what the pattern looks like at 40yards. With a turkey load.



Ain't dat da truff. Mine been SLOW all afternoon. mh22 and keebs is conspireing on ma bell, oh lawd.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 24, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Ain't dat da truff. Mine been SLOW all afternoon. mh22 and keebs is conspireing on ma bell, oh lawd.



Evening, Chris.
Just trying to find something on tv and eating a bowl of duck gumbo with crackers.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 24, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> my puter is so slow i keep missing posts!
> Fine, then i want to see what the pattern looks like at 40yards. With a turkey load.



Sights on. Got my ProEars sitting with my numerous many boxes of various shells. Took my teaspoon of apple cider vinegar (need to buy a new bottle tomorrow) for the ticks, as well as for the heartburn. 

Need to check on a bigger bed at Bait's mom's tomorrow. Wobbert-Woo!  gonna be hurtin when he gets home after three nights on ERD's bed.  (We were gonna get ERD a bigger bed anyway)  

If Mini-Me is okay in the morning, we'll be meeting the inlaws at Denny's for breakfast and then going out to their place to unload some shells. Will report back tomorrow evening with results.  








I swear I have never known anyone who could take Tussionex and stay awake more than an hour.  This child is going on two hours of fighting sleep like I've never seen.  

At least she's not coughing.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 24, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Evening, Chris.
> Just trying to find something on tv and eating a bowl of duck gumbo with crackers.



Zombieland    


It ain't no "Shawn of the Dead" but it's entertaining.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 24, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Sights on. Got my ProEars sitting with my numerous many boxes of various shells. Took my teaspoon of apple cider vinegar (need to buy a new bottle tomorrow) for the ticks, as well as for the heartburn.
> 
> Need to check on a bigger bed at Bait's mom's tomorrow. Wobbert-Woo!  gonna be hurtin when he gets home after three nights on ERD's bed.  (We were gonna get ERD a bigger bed anyway)
> 
> ...


good deal! 


turtlebug said:


> Zombieland
> 
> 
> It ain't no "Shawn of the Dead" but it's entertaining.



watching Super Troopers, the Blind Side, and playing wif fishing tackle.


----------



## slip (Mar 24, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Zombieland
> 
> 
> It ain't no "Shawn of the Dead" but it's entertaining.



Zombieland is a good'un.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 24, 2012)

slip said:


> Zombieland is a good'un.



yes, it is!
But stanky horse girl just crashed on the couch and changed the channel. Back to fishing stuff....


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 24, 2012)

slip said:


> Zombieland is a good'un.




Agreed, but I have to put it third with Shaun of the Dead being first and Hot Fuzz being second.  






rhbama3 said:


> yes, it is!
> But stanky horse girl just crashed on the couch and changed the channel. Back to fishing stuff....




Oooohhhhhhh!!!!!     

Lemme log into Facebook. Ima telllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 24, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Agreed, but I have to put it third with Shaun of the Dead being first and Hot Fuzz being second.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can't a guy just post something on the internet and not have to worry about it people reading the internet? 
Wait, that don't sound right.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 24, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Can't a guy just post something on the internet and not have to worry about it people reading the internet?
> Wait, that don't sound right.



Nope


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 24, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Nope



 << light spanking

Fine, i'm gonna go save the world in my trusty P-51 mustang with invincibility and unlimited ammo.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 24, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> << light spanking
> 
> Fine, i'm gonna go save the world in my trusty P-51 mustang with invincibility and unlimited ammo.



Quick! Look behind you....


Here I come in my GeeBee zooming past.      


Bedtime.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 25, 2012)

'tis a new day a dawnin'


----------



## kracker (Mar 25, 2012)

Morning Gobblin!!


----------



## Hornet22 (Mar 25, 2012)




----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 25, 2012)

Fellow Drivelers:

I am in a dangerous mood right now. It will be a day or so before I can type up this morning's turkey huntin' story. To give you a preview- a gobbler was shot. In my yard. Right in front of my face. But NOT BY ME. 

For fear of being banned for foul language and stupid posts, I will make myself absent from the forum. I should be back in a day or two.

Be good.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 25, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Fellow Drivelers:
> 
> I am in a dangerous mood right now. It will be a day or so before I can type up this morning's turkey huntin' story. To give you a preview- a gobbler was shot. In my yard. Right in front of my face. But NOT BY ME.
> 
> ...



I hope you called the game warden on that idjit...


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 25, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I hope you called the game warden on that idjit...



She gonna call the GW on her hubby?    



If it was Rob, I guess she forgot to mess wif his alarm clock.


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 25, 2012)

Moaning everybody!


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 25, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> 4 small crabs for $10+ ?
> I think i can hold off till the New Orleans conference and the side stop in Slidell. I plan to get 100 pounds of crawfish this time. Me and the girls have been wanting crawfish soup again ever since i made it last year.



After that last game, Bammers are not allowed to buy and transport any of our tasty LA seafood across the border. 



Sugar Plum said:


> Fellow Drivelers:
> 
> I am in a dangerous mood right now. It will be a day or so before I can type up this morning's turkey huntin' story. To give you a preview- a gobbler was shot. In my yard. Right in front of my face. But NOT BY ME.
> 
> ...


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 25, 2012)

This is what happens when your dog (who hates your cat) gets out of the backyard and decides she's going to eliminate said cat.  

Poor Spot  I hope he comes down soon.


----------



## Hankus (Mar 25, 2012)

He'll come down


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 25, 2012)

Hankus said:


> He'll come down



He's down now and pitching a fit to get into the house.  That ain't happening. He thinks Reese-Cup hates him, he ain't met the indoor cats.   


I just hope Wobbert-Woo!  can climb a tree that good. He and Reese don't get along too well.


----------



## Seth carter (Mar 25, 2012)

slipped down to the pond yesterday an caught a nice bass on topwater my baby wanted to pose with it 4 the pic


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 25, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Fellow Drivelers:
> 
> I am in a dangerous mood right now. It will be a day or so before I can type up this morning's turkey huntin' story. To give you a preview- a gobbler was shot. In my yard. Right in front of my face. But NOT BY ME.
> 
> ...


Well, i just don't know what to say that will make it better other than you have the rest of the season to kill those other 2 you saw. Congrats to Rob, i think. Don't shun him too bad. 


Les Miles said:


> After that last game, Bammers are not allowed to buy and transport any of our tasty LA seafood across the border.


It's the off season. I'll be in disguise and the Georgia tag will fool them. 


turtlebug said:


> This is what happens when your dog (who hates your cat) gets out of the backyard and decides she's going to eliminate said cat.
> 
> Poor Spot  I hope he comes down soon.


I've seen Fishbait shoot. He can get Spot down with one shot. 


turtlebug said:


> He's down now and pitching a fit to get into the house.  That ain't happening. He thinks Reese-Cup hates him, he ain't met the indoor cats.
> 
> 
> I just hope Wobbert-Woo!  can climb a tree that good. He and Reese don't get along too well.



I do not climb tree's. Reese will need a trip to the vet if she gets off that leash. 







Nah, i'll run and scream like a little girl...


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 25, 2012)

Seth carter said:


> slipped down to the pond yesterday an caught a nice bass on topwater my baby wanted to pose with it 4 the pic



Very nice, Seth! 

Just out of curiousity, what is that gibberish you have as a sig line?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 25, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> This is what happens when your dog (who hates your cat) gets out of the backyard and decides she's going to eliminate said cat.
> 
> Poor Spot  I hope he comes down soon.



I'm sorry, but this pic is just 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Made my mornin.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 25, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm sorry, but this pic is just
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you ever met that debil dog of hers, you'd be sitting next to the cat in that tree.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 25, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Very nice, Seth!
> 
> Just out of curiousity, what is that gibberish you have as a sig line?




I agree, looks like a good fishin trip. 

It's from the series "The Warriors" about cats. (I know this because Abbey has all the books  ) 




mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm sorry, but this pic is just
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm happy Spot could start your day off with a chuckle. Reese did not come away unscathed. She has a bit of a bloody muzzle.    

But she ate Spot's food while he was up in the tree.  Stupid dog.  





rhbama3 said:


> If you ever met that debil dog of hers, you'd be sitting next to the cat in that tree.



I've told you, she's just misunderstood.  

And VERY protective of her mama.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 25, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> I agree, looks like a good fishin trip.
> 
> It's from the series "The Warriors" about cats. (I know this because Abbey has all the books  )
> 
> ...



Oh sure........ yes, the wagging tail and holding her bowl make her look cute and lovable, but the evil eyes give her away. She's real good at that bait and bite game, ain't she?
I got to do dishes before we can go fishing.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 25, 2012)

Mitch and Elaine are gonna catch da debil trying to take this lil black baby away from Dawn !!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 25, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mitch and Elaine are gonna catch da debil trying to take this lil black baby away from Dawn !!!



so what you gonna do, Bro?
Build a bigger kennel or put a wicker basket with fluffy pillow in the corner of the living room? 
Either way, i think you're about to get a new puppy.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 25, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> so what you gonna do, Bro?
> Build a bigger kennel or put a wicker basket with fluffy pillow in the corner of the living room?
> Either way, i think you're about to get a new puppy.






We're gonna breed Sue next time she comes in heat.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 25, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> We're gonna breed Sue next time she comes in heat.


----------



## slip (Mar 25, 2012)

Got to my spot a hour before day light, took a nap under my tree untill a coyote came walking down the hill towards me, i swear i could hear it from a mile away walking in the dry leaves, he got within about 8 to 10 yards before he stopped and went around behind me ... a few more yards and i was about to click the safety over, cuz i aint lettin no coyote sit on my lap. It was pitch black dark too, i couldnt even see him, i just know it was a coyote based on the fresh pile of scat he left behind me.


Had two or three hens around me and heard two gobbles all day ... Between the hawks, crows, geese, woodpeckers, ducks, owls and hens .. and me ... nobody could buy a gobble this morning.

Oh, and after walking 2.5 miles, a nap on the cool dirt road in the shade was nice. Real nice.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 25, 2012)

I see a very upset Sugar Plum lurkin'....
op2:


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 25, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I see a very upset Sugar Plum lurkin'....
> op2:





I wanna hear the story . . .


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 25, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I wanna hear the story . . .



me too.


----------



## slip (Mar 25, 2012)

Me three.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 25, 2012)

I reckon she ain't ready to tell the tale.
I'm going to drown some crickets, untangle lines, pull hooks out of tree's, dodge backswings, and bait and take fish off lines. In other words, i'm taking the wimmen bream fishing.
See ya'll tonight!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 25, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I reckon she ain't ready to tell the tale.
> I'm going to drown some crickets, untangle lines, pull hooks out of tree's, dodge backswings, and bait and take fish off lines. In other words, i'm taking the wimmen bream fishing.
> See ya'll tonight!






Good luck wit that !!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 25, 2012)

Shuggga must be pizzzzzzzzzzzzzzzed . . .


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 25, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I see a very upset Sugar Plum lurkin'....
> op2:





Hooked On Quack said:


> I wanna hear the story . . .





rhbama3 said:


> me too.





slip said:


> Me three.



Not ready to tell the whole thing yet. My head hurts too much to type. And I need a few days before my blood pressure goes back to normal. It spikes every time I think about it.

I'll give y'all this much: It wasn't Rob. It was my neighbor.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 25, 2012)

hooked on quack said:


> shuggga must be pizzzzzzzzzzzzzzzed . . .



very


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 25, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Not ready to tell the whole thing yet. My head hurts too much to type. And I need a few days before my blood pressure goes back to normal. It spikes every time I think about it.
> 
> I'll give y'all this much: It wasn't Rob. It was my neighbor.





Sugar Plum said:


> very


----------



## kracker (Mar 25, 2012)

If y'all hear explosions up this way at 12:01 tonight, don't worry, it's just fireworks for my birthday.

Parades, concerts and general drunken debauchery should begin about daylight.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 25, 2012)

kracker said:


> If y'all hear explosions up this way at 12:01 tonight, don't worry, it's just fireworks for my birthday.
> 
> Parades, concerts and general drunken debauchery should begin about daylight.






Happy Birthday Kracker bro !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 25, 2012)

Gonna cook up some Crappie filets, jalapeno hush pups, cole slaw, cheese grits and fries !!!


----------



## slip (Mar 25, 2012)

kracker said:


> If y'all hear explosions up this way at 12:01 tonight, don't worry, it's just fireworks for my birthday.
> 
> Parades, concerts and general drunken debauchery should begin about daylight.



Happy Birthday Kracker.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 25, 2012)

still waiting on Bubbette to get home from lunch with her church group.

Happy Birthday, Kracker!


----------



## kracker (Mar 25, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Happy Birthday Kracker bro !!



Thanks Quack!!!


----------



## kracker (Mar 25, 2012)

slip said:


> Happy Birthday Kracker.


Thanks slip!!


----------



## kracker (Mar 25, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> still waiting on Bubbette to get home from lunch with her church group.
> 
> Happy Birthday, Kracker!


Thanks rhbama!!


----------



## Hankus (Mar 25, 2012)

Happy (early) Birthday kracker 

I'll dedicate a round or so to ya later


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 25, 2012)

Hey Pookie, ya eva caught/eaten whiting ???


----------



## Hankus (Mar 25, 2012)

Good luck wid the wimmens fishin bamer......I'm sure you'll need it


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 25, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey Pookie, ya eva caught/eaten whiting ???


If you are talking about the saltwater fish, then yes. Vey good! Almost taste like a crappie with firm white meat. 


Hankus said:


> Good luck wid the wimmens fishin bamer......I'm sure you'll need it



I always do. They want to cast and reel fish in. Baiting hooks and taking fish off? Not so much.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 25, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> If you are talking about the saltwater fish, then yes. Vey good! Almost taste like a crappie with firm white meat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Cool !!!  When we go to SSI Wharfrat sez we can load the boat with 'em !!!


You wanna take Dawn too ??  'Cause that's all I do when we fish, duck, dodge hooks, take fish off !!  She does have a 9lb bass to her credit.  Thought she was gonna whack me when I turned her loose !!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 25, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Cool !!!  When we go to SSI Wharfrat sez we can load the boat with 'em !!!
> 
> 
> You wanna take Dawn too ??  'Cause that's all I do when we fish, duck, dodge hooks, take fish off !!  She does have a 9lb bass to her credit.  Thought she was gonna whack me when I turned her loose !!



They are usually kinda small, so i just scale and gut like a bream. I think you'll like them a lot!
 I would love to take Miz Dawn fishing. 
I'll even bring a cooler for her to sit on!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 25, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



Yep. Thats a safe bet today....


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 25, 2012)

FINALLY!!!
Okay, now we gone fishing. See ya'll later!


----------



## kracker (Mar 25, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Happy (early) Birthday kracker
> 
> I'll dedicate a round or so to ya later



Thank ya sir! I'll try to catch back up on my beer consumption when my ankle heals. My local liquor store has had to lay-off 3 employees since i got laid up last August.


----------



## Hornet22 (Mar 25, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Happy (early) Birthday kracker
> 
> I'll dedicate a round or so to ya later



HBD a lil early k, I'll thro the next one down for ya.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 25, 2012)

GOOD WEEKEND. 

OPENING MORNING AND THE BIRD I HAVE BEEN AFTER TOOK A DIRT NAP.   

He came past two hens to get to my sexy calls. He was drummin and spittin and putting on a show. Now that will get your adrenaline pumping. The 3" mag and the Jelly Head choke sealed the deal.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 25, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> GOOD WEEKEND.
> 
> OPENING MORNING AND THE BIRD I HAVE BEEN AFTER TOOK A DIRT NAP.
> 
> He came past two hens to get to my sexy calls. He was drummin and spittin and putting on a show. Now that will get your adrenaline pumping. The 3" mag and the Jelly Head choke sealed the deal.



 Glad you got yours. I was so pumped up this morning when mine came in. Then it all went south. I have the worst blood pressure related headache I've ever had. 




Also, Happy Birthday kracker!


----------



## kracker (Mar 25, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> HBD a lil early k, I'll thro the next one down for ya.



Thanks man!!


----------



## kracker (Mar 25, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Glad you got yours. I was so pumped up this morning when mine came in. Then it all went south. I have the worst blood pressure related headache I've ever had.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you ma'am.
Sorry about your turkey, you'll get the next one I'm sure!!!


----------



## kracker (Mar 25, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> GOOD WEEKEND.
> 
> OPENING MORNING AND THE BIRD I HAVE BEEN AFTER TOOK A DIRT NAP.
> 
> He came past two hens to get to my sexy calls. He was drummin and spittin and putting on a show. Now that will get your adrenaline pumping. The 3" mag and the Jelly Head choke sealed the deal.



Congrats!! Very nice bird.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 25, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Glad you got yours. I was so pumped up this morning when mine came in. Then it all went south. I have the worst blood pressure related headache I've ever had.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





kracker said:


> Congrats!! Very nice bird.



Thanks yall and happy birthday Kracker. Miss Plum your day will come. The season has just started.


----------



## Hornet22 (Mar 25, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> GOOD WEEKEND.
> 
> OPENING MORNING AND THE BIRD I HAVE BEEN AFTER TOOK A DIRT NAP.
> 
> He came past two hens to get to my sexy calls. He was drummin and spittin and putting on a show. Now that will get your adrenaline pumping. The 3" mag and the Jelly Head choke sealed the deal.



Grats on da thunder cheekun bro, you dooo so have some sexy calls when yo drenaline gets pimpin, uh, I mean pumpin.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 25, 2012)

Congrats on the bird, Sterlo!
Very nice and i can't wait to get after them next weekend!

Just spent an enjoyable afternoon with Bubbette and Allie. They posted some pics on FB, but i spent most of the afternoon skewering crickets. We ended up with 36 bream and 2 nice shellcrackers in the cooler. Allie also caught a 3.5 pound Largemouth and a log on a cricket at the same time! 
 The bass wrapped her around the log so she reeled both in! 
Time to take a hot shower...


----------



## Self! (Mar 25, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Congrats on the bird, Sterlo!
> Very nice and i can't wait to get after them next weekend!
> 
> Just spent an enjoyable afternoon with Bubbette and Allie. They posted some pics on FB, but i spent most of the afternoon skewering crickets. We ended up with 36 bream and 2 nice shellcrackers in the cooler. Allie also caught a 3.5 pound Largemouth and a log on a cricket at the same time!
> ...




Sounds like a great time. I was wondering if you could send me your long range schedule of fishing and hunting trips. I need something to help me plan when not to go.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 25, 2012)

Otis said:


> Sounds like a great time. I was wondering if you could send me your long range schedule of fishing and hunting trips. I need something to help me plan when not to go.



Thursday afternoon thru the weekend, then the following weekend in the Valdosta, Irwinville or Eastman area. Plan accordingly.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 25, 2012)

The lake was awesome today and the jalapeno poppers along with the pork loin was da' bomb over at JD's house!

Quack, the answer to your question is "yes"


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 25, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> The lake was awesome today and the jalapeno poppers along with the pork loin was da' bomb over at JD's house!
> 
> Quack, the answer to your question is "yes"



It was a great day to be on the lake, river or pond. Or Turkey hunting. A LOT of buddies scored nice birds this weekend!


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 25, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> GOOD WEEKEND.
> 
> OPENING MORNING AND THE BIRD I HAVE BEEN AFTER TOOK A DIRT NAP.
> 
> He came past two hens to get to my sexy calls. He was drummin and spittin and putting on a show. Now that will get your adrenaline pumping. The 3" mag and the Jelly Head choke sealed the deal.



WOOOHOOOOO!! Way to go Neil!    

Ifn ya see and white/red colored ones.. kill em for me.. they's mine that escaped last year   domestics can't go against the 3 gobbler limit either


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 25, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> It was a great day to be on the lake, river or pond. Or Turkey hunting. A LOT of buddies scored nice birds this weekend!



Well, I just went through the trail cam pics for the last week and... let's just say, we're gonna be doing an awful lot of locating. 

Now iffin you wanna shoot a coon, a fox, a yote, a deer or even a black and tan coonhound (or its owner if we happen to run across him), or a turkey hen, we're good to go.    But all our Toms and Jakes, except for one, have vamoosed. Even Winnie Pooh is missing.  



I think the Ranchers will come in handy. I'll ride Bait's and you can ride my ES.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 25, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Well, I just went through the trail cam pics for the last week and... let's just say, we're gonna be doing an awful lot of locating.
> 
> Now iffin you wanna shoot a coon, a fox, a yote, a deer or even a black and tan coonhound (or its owner if we happen to run across him), or a turkey hen, we're good to go.    But all our Toms and Jakes, except for one, have vamoosed. Even Winnie Pooh is missing.
> 
> ...


You better get som comfortable boots, cause we gonna have to move often if things don't go to plan.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 25, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> You better get som comfortable boots, cause we gonna have to move often if things don't go to plan.



I guess I'll be breaking in those new Danner snake boots. 

I'm excited. Even if we don't get a bird, I managed an extra day off from work.  

I think one of us will score, might not be the biggest bird out there but if my trusty armadillo is still reliable, I'll be able to tell when they go on the move.


----------



## Self! (Mar 25, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Thursday afternoon thru the weekend, then the following weekend in the Valdosta, Irwinville or Eastman area. Plan accordingly.




Could you put off next weekend. I need to test my new jonboat out and won't be able to tell if its leaking if it rains.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 25, 2012)

Otis said:


> Could you put off next weekend. I need to test my new jonboat out and won't be able to tell if its leaking if it rains.



No he can't.    

I've already taken Friday off. He'll be here Thursday night and we're gonna be traversing through the woods for three days looking for birds. 

Go get yourself a giant umbrella and lots of chewing gum.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 25, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> I guess I'll be breaking in those new Danner snake boots.
> 
> I'm excited. Even if we don't get a bird, I managed an extra day off from work.
> 
> I think one of us will score, might not be the biggest bird out there but if my trusty armadillo is still reliable, I'll be able to tell when they go on the move.





Otis said:


> Could you put off next weekend. I need to test my new jonboat out and won't be able to tell if its leaking if it rains.



Nope. Take some duct tape, El Presidente!


----------



## Self! (Mar 25, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> No he can't.
> 
> I've already taken Friday off. He'll be here Thursday night and we're gonna be traversing through the woods for three days looking for birds.
> 
> Go get yourself a giant umbrella and lots of chewing gum.




when I want a woman's opinion I will give it to you 



rhbama3 said:


> Nope. Take some duct tape, El Presidente!




I'll just have to sign an executive order banning you from fishing or hunting on any day that ends in y


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 25, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> No he can't.
> 
> I've already taken Friday off. He'll be here Thursday night and we're gonna be traversing through the woods for three days looking for birds.
> 
> Go get yourself a giant umbrella and lots of chewing gum.



So next thursday and friday will be cold, windy and rainy. Check, thanks for the heads up..


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 25, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So next thursday and friday will be cold, windy and rainy. Check, thanks for the heads up..



Honestly, i'm avoiding looking at the extended forecast. Two trips in a row with only scattered t'storms worries me that next time will be a hurricane.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 25, 2012)

Just checkin' in. I miss my fellow Idjits. Still ****sssst off about this morning. Checked my BP a few minutes ago and, well, I'm pretty sure a visit to the doc might be in order. Even with today being super stressful, I think it would help to talk options. I can tell it's spiked a lot more than usual here within the last few weeks. 

Hope y'all are having a good night


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 25, 2012)

Not sure why, but my post doubled itself.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 25, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Just checkin' in. I miss my fellow Idjits. Still ****sssst off about this morning. Checked my BP a few minutes ago and, well, I'm pretty sure a visit to the doc might be in order. Even with today being super stressful, I think it would help to talk options. I can tell it's spiked a lot more than usual here within the last few weeks.
> 
> Hope y'all are having a good night



Don't hold a grudge, Cortney. I can't tell you the number of times i thought i had a bird locked up only to have somebody else kill it. It takes time to find a new bird but the end result is always worth it. You bite your tongue, tell them "congrats, and now its my turn."


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 25, 2012)

Just getting back in from a full weekend of putting on a hunt test with our retriever club!!........Not even going to think about reading back, and catching up!!

Hope everyone is well, and good with life in general!!

Met a few members over the weekend!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 25, 2012)

time for bed. 0515 is gonna be here too soon!


----------



## kracker (Mar 25, 2012)

Somedays I just need more middle fingers....


----------



## Kendallbearden (Mar 26, 2012)

Quick check in, then off to bed for me. Saturday morning was awesome. Birds gobbled their heads off all morning. One came in to within 40 yards, but it was through the brush and I never had a clear shot. A second bird came to within about 50 yards or so but he was out of sight. He was coming in on a string, then he got hung up. He gobbled at everything that made a sound, but he must have liked where he was, because he sure wasn't leaving his little zone. Sunday morning was a different story. Heard 1 jake gobble once at daylight, and that was it. Our camp got hit again by burglers . They've hit one of our guys' campers 3 times in three weeks. They hit ours again too,  but luckily my door held strong and they couldn't get in (this time). They busted out the window on the door and tried to reach through and open the dead bolt from the inside, but the way that lock is made, it has to be unlocked from the outside with a key if you lock it from the outside. This is the 4th time this year they've hit our camp, and the 3rd time in just a few weeks. What they don't know, is we have *lots* of reeeaaal good evidence against them. I'm not going to go into detail, but It's only a matter of time. They'll be caught real soon.  We also have members staking the club out now day and night. Hiding their trucks off in the woods and hunting close to camp to be able to hear if anything is going on. I left the idiots a nice little note on my camper door this time, and told them they better hope that the sheriff's office gets them instead of us......if they come down there while any of us are there they're going to have a bad day.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 26, 2012)

Well the weekend had to end and coffee is ready to help with the weekday.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 26, 2012)

Good Morning Gobblin.  Please bring on the coffee so that I can get the sleep monsters out of my eyes.

The Gobbling weekend has disappeared and in most areas, the turkeys won the battle.  As for me, my allergy is still driving me crazy.  I went out to get the morning paper about 1/2 hour ago and I started sneezing, sniffling, snorting, rubbing my eyes etc.  Yep, the same old routine for the past two months now.  I think that I would be willing to rob 16 banks just to pay somebody to take this allergy garbage from me so that I might have some relief.

Hope all of you will get your rears in gear this morning.


----------



## Hankus (Mar 26, 2012)

Nother day, nother nickle. Such is the way of the werkin man these days. Anybody wanna sponsor a redneck's gas money for the month


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 26, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Nother day, nother nickle. Such is the way of the werkin man these days. Anybody wanna sponsor a redneck's gas money for the month



Sure Nick, I'll sponsor ya for the month of February!    

Good morning everybody!


----------



## Hornet22 (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 26, 2012)

Yaaaaawn, skretch, skratch, poot . . .





I HATE day shift !


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 26, 2012)

Good morning ya'll, what a weekend.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 26, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> GOOD WEEKEND.
> 
> OPENING MORNING AND THE BIRD I HAVE BEEN AFTER TOOK A DIRT NAP.
> 
> He came past two hens to get to my sexy calls. He was drummin and spittin and putting on a show. Now that will get your adrenaline pumping. The 3" mag and the Jelly Head choke sealed the deal.


 WTG Neil!!!!!!!!


rhbama3 said:


> Thursday afternoon thru the weekend, then the following weekend in the Valdosta,_* Irwinville *_or Eastman area. Plan accordingly.


 know _*where*_ this time???


gobbleinwoods said:


> Well the weekend had to end and coffee is ready to help with the weekday.





EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning Gobblin.  Please bring on the coffee so that I can get the sleep monsters out of my eyes.
> 
> The Gobbling weekend has disappeared and in most areas, the turkeys won the battle.  As for me, my allergy is still driving me crazy.  I went out to get the morning paper about 1/2 hour ago and I started sneezing, sniffling, snorting, rubbing my eyes etc.  Yep, the same old routine for the past two months now.  I think that I would be willing to rob 16 banks just to pay somebody to take this allergy garbage from me so that I might have some relief.
> 
> Hope all of you will get your rears in gear this morning.





Hankus said:


> Nother day, nother nickle. Such is the way of the werkin man these days. *Anybody wanna sponsor a redneck's gas money for the month*


you too?


boneboy96 said:


> Sure Keebs, I'll sponsor ya for the month of April & May!
> 
> Good morning everybody!


 you're sooooooo schweeeet!!!!!!!!


Hornet22 said:


>





Hooked On Quack said:


> Yaaaaawn, skretch, skratch, poot . . .
> I HATE day shift !


 you have to at least look like you're working, huh?


mudracing101 said:


> Good morning ya'll, what a weekend.


 2 texts & then nothing.......... you didn't tear up Dad's truck too, didja??  Oh yeah, chili coupon in your email..........


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 26, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Don't hold a grudge, Cortney. I can't tell you the number of times i thought i had a bird locked up only to have somebody else kill it. It takes time to find a new bird but the end result is always worth it. You bite your tongue, tell them "congrats, and now its my turn."



Now that's I've had a full night's sleep (first one in MONTHS!) I can explain a little more.

I'm not mad just cause someone else shot a bird I was callin' to. That's not a big deal, and it happens. 

What I'm mad about is the fact that the bird was 30 yards in front of my face, on MY property, and was blown up as I was gettin' my gun up. A few seconds later, my neighbor and his boy run through my gate (they had opened it) grabbed the bird and ran back to their side.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 26, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Now that's I've had a full night's sleep (first one in MONTHS!) I can explain a little more.
> 
> I'm not mad just cause someone else shot a bird I was callin' to. That's not a big deal, and it happens.
> 
> What I'm mad about is the fact that the bird was 30 yards in front of my face, on MY property, and was blown up as I was gettin' my gun up. A few seconds later, my neighbor and his boy run through my gate (they had opened it) grabbed the bird and ran back to their side.


 wrong, that's just plain wrong!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Mar 26, 2012)

Morning folks.  What a weekend.  Chased birds all day Saturday, stalked up on a Jake and took him out, flushed two bigger Toms later, came home , rested up a bit and then off on the motorcycles with my son as we headed up to Blood mt. For some dual sport ridings.g on the forestry roads.  Great weather for it too.


----------



## kracker (Mar 26, 2012)

Morning folks!!


----------



## slip (Mar 26, 2012)

Nice gobbler down
Pics and story to come ...


----------



## Keebs (Mar 26, 2012)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Morning folks.  What a weekend.  Chased birds all day Saturday, stalked up on a Jake and took him out, flushed two bigger Toms later, came home , rested up a bit and then off on the motorcycles with my son as we headed up to Blood mt. For some dual sport ridings.g on the forestry roads.  Great weather for it too.





kracker said:


> Morning folks!!


Belated Happy Birthday!


slip said:


> Nice gobbler down
> Pics and story to come ...


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 26, 2012)

Keebs said:


> so sorry!





kracker said:


> Morning GW, EE444, MrH and BOG!!!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mornin' Kracker. Any news on your family friend?





Sugar Plum said:


> Yes it is! I'm looking forward to mine, as well. Hoping I can stay awake long enough to pop the sucker that's been walking through my property!





Keebs said:


> Good Luck to ya'll that's going in the morning...............





Jeff C. said:


> Howdoo on a Friday morn!! Human meds taken, oatmeal consumed, coffee consumed, dog meds given, dog food consumed, dog bidness complete, now what
> 
> How y'all iz???





mudracing101 said:


> Morning ya'll Friday has made it right on time
> Hope it dont rain to much tomorrow and ruin my plans. A lil rain would be ok to knock down the dust





slip said:


> Nice gobbler down
> Pics and story to come ...



save your pics and story man every one on here is against killing turkeys


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 26, 2012)

I love HOT wings.....


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 26, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Now that's I've had a full night's sleep (first one in MONTHS!) I can explain a little more.
> 
> I'm not mad just cause someone else shot a bird I was callin' to. That's not a big deal, and it happens.
> 
> What I'm mad about is the fact that the bird was 30 yards in front of my face, on MY property, and was blown up as I was gettin' my gun up. A few seconds later, my neighbor and his boy run through my gate (they had opened it) grabbed the bird and ran back to their side.



Sounds to me like someone needs to have a chat with the neighbor about property boundaries and common courtesy.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 26, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Now that's I've had a full night's sleep (first one in MONTHS!) I can explain a little more.
> 
> I'm not mad just cause someone else shot a bird I was callin' to. That's not a big deal, and it happens.
> 
> What I'm mad about is the fact that the bird was 30 yards in front of my face, on MY property, and was blown up as I was gettin' my gun up. A few seconds later, my neighbor and his boy run through my gate (they had opened it) grabbed the bird and ran back to their side.



had that happen to me one time and had i been sitting in the spot i had planned.. i would have been shot also


----------



## Keebs (Mar 26, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Sounds to me like someone needs to have a chat with the neighbor about property boundaries and common courtesy.


 you volunteering?


blood on the ground said:


> had that happen to me one time and had i been sitting in the spot i had planned.. i would have been shot also


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 26, 2012)

Mornin folks. Or is it evening. Working nights has my internal clock all discombobulated. 

Congrats to all the turkey slayers. I sure was glad to get one early this season.  Not sure how much I will be hunting with my work schedule.


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 26, 2012)

im really getting tired of school!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 26, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin folks. Or is it evening. Working nights has my internal clock all discombobulated.
> 
> Congrats to all the turkey slayers. I sure was glad to get one early this season.  Not sure how much I will be hunting with my work schedule.


 You'll get adjusted.................... then they'll change it!


lilD1188 said:


> im really getting tired of school!!!!


   hush it............. oh, you coming by today?????


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 26, 2012)

Mmmmmmm, leftovers for dinner !!!  Crappie filets, cubed venison, fried cheekun, hush puppies, cole slaw, butter beans and okra, steamed broccoli !!!


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 26, 2012)

Keebs said:


> You'll get adjusted.................... then they'll change it!
> 
> hush it............. oh, you coming by today?????



i can if i need to why


----------



## Keebs (Mar 26, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mmmmmmm, leftovers for dinner !!!  Crappie filets, cubed venison, fried cheekun, hush puppies, cole slaw, butter beans and okra, steamed broccoli !!!


 sounds like you got enough to share..........


lilD1188 said:


> i can if i need to why


just gotta ask ya sumthin, nuttin major........... just call me later if nothing else.......


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 26, 2012)

Keebs said:


> sounds like you got enough to share..........
> 
> just gotta ask ya sumthin, nuttin major........... just call me later if nothing else.......



ooooook!!! do i need to me scared?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 26, 2012)

lilD1188 said:


> ooooook!!! do i need to me scared?


 mehbe...........


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 26, 2012)

Keebs said:


> mehbe...........



uhmmm whatever it is i didnt do it!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 26, 2012)

lilD1188 said:


> uhmmm whatever it is i didnt do it!!!!


 but you're gonna................


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 26, 2012)

I hate it when parents tell ya, come by ... i need to ask ya something, it aint never good


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 26, 2012)

Keebs said:


> but you're gonna................



Bwahahaha do them dishes


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 26, 2012)

Keebs said:


> but you're gonna................



haha yea i guess!!!!, do u have a blank cd i can have i think i may have figured a way into my computer but i need a blank cd!!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 26, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I hate it when parents tell ya, come by ... i need to ask ya something, it aint never good


 she'll make money this time..............


mudracing101 said:


> Bwahahaha do them dishes


 GREAT IDEA............. adding it to the list of chores.......... Thanks MUD!!


lilD1188 said:


> haha yea i guess!!!!, do u have a blank cd i can have i think i may have figured a way into my computer but i need a blank cd!!!


I might can find one.............


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 26, 2012)

WHOOHOOO!!!!! Skills Team is going to a career fair in wilcox thursday!!!!!!


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 26, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Bwahahaha do them dishes



NO!!! i got to much to do to be worryin about stupid dishes!!!!!


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 26, 2012)

Keebs said:


> she'll make money this time..............
> 
> GREAT IDEA............. adding it to the list of chores.......... Thanks MUD!!
> 
> I might can find one.............



ok i gotta find the right program that will work with passwords that might be longer than 14 characters


----------



## Keebs (Mar 26, 2012)

lilD1188 said:


> WHOOHOOO!!!!! Skills Team is going to a career fair in wilcox thursday!!!!!!





lilD1188 said:


> NO!!! i got to much to do to be worryin about stupid dishes!!!!!





lilD1188 said:


> ok i gotta find the right program that will work with passwords that might be longer than 14 characters


pm Les Miles, he probably can tell ya which one to use.......


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 26, 2012)

Keebs said:


> pm Les Miles, he probably can tell ya which one to use.......



i did im waitin on a reply!! and the programs im lookin at supposedly scotts already tried and they havent worked so im assuming he just didnt do it right because on the offline NT password and registry editor it deletes the password it just takes time so i might bring my computer to school tomorrow and try it!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 26, 2012)

lilD1188 said:


> i did im waitin on a reply!! and the programs im lookin at supposedly _*scotts already tried *_and they havent worked so im assuming he just didnt do it right because on the offline NT password and registry editor it deletes the password it just takes time so i might bring my computer to school tomorrow and try it!!


 key words right there...............


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 26, 2012)

Keebs said:


> key words right there...............



yea it says that it might not work but it should work on all password problems but if not try another program but i dont want to keep tryin diff programs, and the only other option is to down grade from windows 7 to windows xp pro and i hate xp pro, and ill not only lose all my pictures and stuff but my microsoft word programs and all!!! and i cant afford to let that happen bc i have to have them programs for school!!!!


----------



## slip (Mar 26, 2012)

So here is the story.

Me and dad get to our spot, and again its real quiet like it was yesterday, no gobbles. Dad hits the box call a few times for a few minutes and a bearded hen spent a while walking up to us and talking, but she left to our right after a little while. Then to our right i hear a faint gobble, i can tell he's a long ways off but he's the only bird talking so its on. We get over to the old logging road he is on and he is fired up now, evey time dad hits the box call he is hammering back, so we walk 40 yards, hit the call and he hammers back, we do that a few times to get closer, but the next time he gobbles he is right on us, i mean just around the next bend maybe 50 yards away. So we dive into the brush and young planted pines and just find a spot open enough to shoot out of. Im looking out of about a 10 inch space in this bush that i can shoot out of, everything else is too thick...He turned the bend just a hammering and half-struting and once his head was in that little window i needed, BAM. It was all over.

When that bearded hen turned right, i realized she was on her way to him and we needed to beat her, or he would be henned up.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 26, 2012)

eewww.......pluming is sum naaaassstttyyy work....4" drain can hold a lot of stankpickles


----------



## slip (Mar 26, 2012)

Here is the hole i shot out of, dad is standing right where the bird was shot.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 26, 2012)

slip said:


> Here is the hole i shot out of, dad is standing right where the bird was shot.



Awesome bird Slip. Great job. I shot the bird in my avatar opening morning. Feels good don't it.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Mar 26, 2012)

good deal slip


----------



## Kendallbearden (Mar 26, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Awesome bird Slip. Great job. I shot the bird in my avatar opening morning. Feels good don't it.


 
congrats to you too sterlo 


I nearly had one, he just would get open enough for a shot. Y'all have got more to show than I do though


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 26, 2012)

good job slip!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 26, 2012)

slip said:


> So here is the story.
> 
> Me and dad get to our spot, and again its real quiet like it was yesterday, no gobbles. Dad hits the box call a few times for a few minutes and a bearded hen spent a while walking up to us and talking, but she left to our right after a little while. Then to our right i hear a faint gobble, i can tell he's a long ways off but he's the only bird talking so its on. We get over to the old logging road he is on and he is fired up now, evey time dad hits the box call he is hammering back, so we walk 40 yards, hit the call and he hammers back, we do that a few times to get closer, but the next time he gobbles he is right on us, i mean just around the next bend maybe 50 yards away. So we dive into the brush and young planted pines and just find a spot open enough to shoot out of. Im looking out of about a 10 inch space in this bush that i can shoot out of, everything else is too thick...He turned the bend just a hammering and half-struting and once his head was in that little window i needed, BAM. It was all over.
> 
> When that bearded hen turned right, i realized she was on her way to him and we needed to beat her, or he would be henned up.



WTG Moppett!!!


----------



## Seth carter (Mar 26, 2012)

slip YOU NEED A HAIRCUT


----------



## Turkeypaw (Mar 26, 2012)

slip said:


> So here is the story.
> 
> Me and dad get to our spot, and again its real quiet like it was yesterday, no gobbles. Dad hits the box call a few times for a few minutes and a bearded hen spent a while walking up to us and talking, but she left to our right after a little while. Then to our right i hear a faint gobble, i can tell he's a long ways off but he's the only bird talking so its on. We get over to the old logging road he is on and he is fired up now, evey time dad hits the box call he is hammering back, so we walk 40 yards, hit the call and he hammers back, we do that a few times to get closer, but the next time he gobbles he is right on us, i mean just around the next bend maybe 50 yards away. So we dive into the brush and young planted pines and just find a spot open enough to shoot out of. Im looking out of about a 10 inch space in this bush that i can shoot out of, everything else is too thick...He turned the bend just a hammering and half-struting and once his head was in that little window i needed, BAM. It was all over.
> 
> When that bearded hen turned right, i realized she was on her way to him and we needed to beat her, or he would be henned up.


Nice bird


----------



## slip (Mar 26, 2012)

Seth carter said:


> slip YOU NEED A HAIRCUT



Heck, i just got one a week or two ago.




Thanks everyone.
Sterlo, Thats a nice bird Congrats.
It is nice to get a bird early in the season, makes things a little more relaxed.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 26, 2012)

Seth carter said:


> slip YOU NEED A HAIRCUT


 Hey now, *I* will tell him when he needs one, mrrotcguy..........


Turkeypaw said:


> Nice bird


 Hiya Tpaw!


slip said:


> _*Heck, i just got one a week or two ago*_.
> Thanks everyone.
> Sterlo, Thats a nice bird Congrats.
> It is nice to get a bird early in the season, makes things a little more relaxed.


what ---> - <--- this much?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 26, 2012)

Congratulations Sterlo and Slip !!!    Seems like there was ALOT of success this weekend.


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 26, 2012)

im hungry.... any one wanna go buy me some food!!! preferably subway with a LARGE DIET COKE!!!! PLEASE!!! lol!!!


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 26, 2012)

Keebs said:


> pm Les Miles, he probably can tell ya which one to use.......





lilD1188 said:


> i did im waitin on a reply!! and the programs im lookin at supposedly scotts already tried and they havent worked so im assuming he just didnt do it right because on the offline NT password and registry editor it deletes the password it just takes time so i might bring my computer to school tomorrow and try it!!



PM replied 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Congratulations Sterlo and Slip !!!    Seems like there was ALOT of success this weekend.



Hey Quack! You wants a fishing report?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 26, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> PM replied


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 26, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> PM replied
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Quack! You wants a fishing report?






Sure !!  Whatcha catch ??


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 26, 2012)

aint it a good feeling when u think your checking account is 0.00 and u check it and theres 10 bucks in it!!! WHOOOHOOOOO i get to eat today LOL!!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 26, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


>


----------



## Keebs (Mar 26, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


>





mrs. hornet22 said:


>


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 26, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>





Keebs said:


>






Ya'll gonna get dizzy . . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 26, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya'll gonna get dizzy . . .


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 26, 2012)

Congrats to Slip!
Okay Cortney, you gotta right to be mad with that scenario. Did your neighbor even see you sitting out there?
I got a cooler full of bream from yesterday to clean and then pick up the yard for the messican lawn service coming tomorrow.


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 26, 2012)

WOOHOOO Congrats Slip!!!


----------



## slip (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks Bama and Snowy


I was just thinking ... Its ironic but that bird fell solely due to a 5 year old $5 box call from walmart that i got when i first started turkey hunting, and knew nothing about it. Its Dads go-to turkey call, but i've always hated it and even bought him a new and better box because to me, it sounds like a old rusty door hinge. Its gotten wet who knows how many times, broke and glued a few times and just plain abused ... but maybe we'll hold on to it.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 26, 2012)

Quick fly thru. Gotta go run some errands before work. Later folks.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 26, 2012)

Congratulations to all our turkey killers!! Neil, Kim, and Slip- good job, boys!! 



Keebs said:


> wrong, that's just plain wrong!



Yep. Wrong, stupid, idiotic, and many, many other things....



Les Miles said:


> Sounds to me like someone needs to have a chat with the neighbor about property boundaries and common courtesy.



I had to count to 10 (at least 4 times) and unload my gun before heading over to talk to him. He was on the phone with his wife and turned around and saw me. We had some words. I had to control my temper cause his 6 year old was with him, but to be honest, I wanted to tear his behind up. My arm kept twitching....it wanted to clock him.

Rob's going over there to talk with him today about things. Then, we're going to make some more improvements to our fence, gate situation. Including "no trespassing" signs ALL OVER.



blood on the ground said:


> had that happen to me one time and had i been sitting in the spot i had planned.. i would have been shot also



If I had moved my blind to the spot I wanted to, then I'd been hit. 



rhbama3 said:


> Okay Cortney, you gotta right to be mad with that scenario. Did your neighbor even see you sitting there?



Nope. The first thing he said when I walked up to him was "Oh no. I didn't see you out here. Where were you?"


----------



## Keebs (Mar 26, 2012)

Keebs said:


> WTG Moppett!!!


 Ah-HEM^^^^^^^^^^^^


slip said:


> Thanks Bama and Snowy
> 
> 
> I was just thinking ... Its ironic but that bird fell solely due to a 5 year old $5 box call from walmart that i got when i first started turkey hunting, and knew nothing about it. Its Dads go-to turkey call, but i've always hated it and even bought him a new and better box because to me, it sounds like a old rusty door hinge. Its gotten wet who knows how many times, broke and glued a few times and just plain abused ... but maybe we'll hold on to it.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 26, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Congratulations to all our turkey killers!! Neil, Kim, and Slip- good job, boys!!
> _*Nope. The first thing he said when I walked up to him was "Oh no. I didn't see you out here. Where were you?"*_


That's it, no more hunting for him!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 26, 2012)

Keebs said:


> That's it, no more hunting for him!



Right??


----------



## slip (Mar 26, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Congratulations to all our turkey killers!! Neil, Kim, and Slip- good job, boys!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dang, that is just bad all around. Poaching with a 6 year old. Sad.


Keebs said:


> Ah-HEM^^^^^^^^^^^^



 Thank you Keebs!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 26, 2012)

slip said:


> Dang, that is just bad all around. Poaching with a 6 year old. Sad.



Yep. What an example, huh? And get this, it's the dude's first bird. How could you hang that on your wall and feel good about it?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 26, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Yep. What an example, huh? And get this, it's the dude's first bird. How could you hang that on your wall and feel good about it?






I talked to yo neighbor, and asked him would it be alright if I came over and hunt his/your place, he said " Sure, come on over " . . .


----------



## slip (Mar 26, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Yep. What an example, huh? And get this, it's the dude's first bird. How could you hang that on your wall and feel good about it?



Setting a bad example and it seems like having something to hide behind "You cant get to angry with me infront of my kid" kind of thing.

If he was even the least bit honest he should have given you the bird, not that it would make it any better ... 


Well do you at least have another bird on or visiting the property that you know of? Thankfully the season is only a few days old, still plenty of time.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 26, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Right??


more like _*Realllyyyy*_!!


slip said:


> Dang, that is just bad all around. Poaching with a 6 year old. Sad.
> 
> 
> Thank you Keebs!!


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 26, 2012)

Congrats on the bird Slip


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 26, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I talked to yo neighbor, and asked him would it be alright if I came over and hunt his/your place, he said " Sure, come on over " . . .



If you talked to my neighbor, like Rob just did, did he tell you that he was afraid I was gonna try to hit him?  Seriously, dude admit to Rob that he could tell I was really mad, and thought I would smack him.



slip said:


> Setting a bad example and it seems like having something to hide behind "You cant get to angry with me infront of my kid" kind of thing.
> 
> If he was even the least bit honest he should have given you the bird, not that it would make it any better ...
> 
> ...



He didn't even offer. Thinking back on it. I don't recall him actually using the words "I'm sorry". There was a whole lot of "I feel like crap." and "Wow, I feel awful" but never just "I"m sorry"

I *think* there's another bird in the area. Rob went out before first light to try and roost one...said he heard a faint gobble a long ways off. I'm hoping he moves in on the hens this guy left behind.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 26, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> If you talked to my neighbor, like Rob just did, did he tell you that he was afraid I was gonna try to hit him?  Seriously, dude admit to Rob that he could tell I was really mad, and thought I would smack him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry that your neighbor poached your bird right in front of you. Hope you get another one by season's end. But if not...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 26, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Sorry that your neighbor poached your bird right in front of you. Hope you get another one by season's end. But if not...





Thanks. I hope the other one comes in closer


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 26, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Thanks. I hope the other one comes in closer



Just trying to make you laugh. Being mad about it does no good. Better luck next time.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 26, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Sorry that your neighbor poached your bird right in front of you. Hope you get another one by season's end. But if not...



Don't pay any attention to the corndog, Cortney. Them cajuns think all turkeys just magically appear in a frozen meat section at Publix. 

 Fish are cleaned and Bubbette has asked me whether I( meaning me) want to cook fish or fry pork chops for supper. Then she went to take a nap. Whats up wit dat?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 26, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Just trying to make you laugh. Being mad about it does no good. Better luck next time.



I know. Thank you. I appreciate it. 

I'm just aggravated about his lack of awareness. The bird is just a bird. I can find another. But there's only one me. And he doesn't seem to understand how serious the problem could have been yesterday. 

Rob talked to him. He's sorry about the situation, and he feels bad. But he doesn't really get the fact that he could have shot me. He just shot into a yard, not knowing what he was shooting at. 

Anyway. After Rob's quota hunt this week, it's my turn. I'll be danged if I'mma sit at home 

For now, we're gonna re-string the barb wired fence, lock the gate, post signs and then plant hedges. This won't be happening again.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 26, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Don't pay any attention to the corndog, Cortney. Them cajuns think all turkeys just magically appear in a frozen meat section at Publix.



We can also find plenty of them turkeys hanging around Tuscaloosa on Saturdays in the Fall.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 26, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Don't pay any attention to the corndog, Cortney. Them cajuns think all turkeys just magically appear in a frozen meat section at Publix.
> 
> Fish are cleaned and Bubbette has asked me whether I( meaning me) want to cook fish or fry pork chops for supper. Then she went to take a nap. Whats up wit dat?



Want to hear something funny? I grew up in Orlando. Until I met Rob, I thought turkeys came from the store only, too. When he told me about turkey hunting, I asked him 2 questions. 

1:What does the whole bird (feathers and all) look like? 

2:What does it taste like? 

He STILL laughs about it.....and it's been almost 7 years.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 26, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> We can also find plenty of them turkeys hanging around Tuscaloosa on Saturdays in the Fall.



oh my gawd.......


----------



## Keebs (Mar 26, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Want to hear something funny? I grew up in Orlando. Until I met Rob, I thought turkeys came from the store only, too. When he told me about turkey hunting, I asked him 2 questions.
> 
> 1:What does the whole bird (feathers and all) look like?
> 
> ...


 You mean folks in Orlando don't have Turkey at Thanksgiving OR Christmas????????


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 26, 2012)

Keebs thanks for the coupon, lets go


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 26, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> oh my gawd.......


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 26, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Keebs thanks for the coupon, lets go



Mustard bro, where you been all day?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 26, 2012)

Keebs said:


> You mean folks in Orlando don't have Turkey at Thanksgiving OR Christmas????????





That's exactly why he laughs, too. It never occurred to silly little Cort back then, that it was the same thing...


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 26, 2012)

Oh GOOD GRIEF. 

I got home and Fishbait had done went by the blueprint people's place and had GINORMOUS color maps printed and laminated for me and Wobbert-Woo!  "just in case we get lost".  

I told him if they didn't tell me where the turkeys or Winnie Pooh were, they weren't doing me a danged bit of good.  



Congrats Slip on a nice bird.   

Cortney, you'll find another one soon. Hopefully your neighbor will learn a lesson and yall can be cordial. 



I think it completely sucks that I had to break out the summer mesh camo to hunt turkeys in. It's too danged hot. We're supposed to be slaughtering pork in these temps.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 26, 2012)

Looook at da time!!!!!!!!! MUUUDDDDDDD, get ready!!!!!!


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 26, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Looook at da time!!!!!!!!! MUUUDDDDDDD, get ready!!!!!!



Buncha quitters


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 26, 2012)

Hey Bugsy!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 26, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Cortney, you'll find another one soon. Hopefully your neighbor will learn a lesson and yall can be cordial.



Thanks Lea! We agree to not talk about it anymore. It's in the past. And hopefully he's smart enough to keep from doing it again.

Good luck on your hunt! I hope you blast those thunder chickens!


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 26, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Don't pay any attention to the corndog, Cortney. Them cajuns think all turkeys just magically appear in a frozen meat section at Publix.
> 
> Fish are cleaned and Bubbette has asked me whether I( meaning me) want to cook fish or fry pork chops for supper. Then she went to take a nap. Whats up wit dat?





Hmmm.... well just make sure yall keep all them stanky fish at your house. Don't try to be all nice and bring em here to cook. I'll throw you and the fish outside to Reese before I'll stink up my kitchen. 


Ima make you some sausage and taters one night.    

You can choose Texas Roadhouse, Outback, OG or Popeye's the rest of the nights.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 26, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Oh GOOD GRIEF.
> 
> I got home and Fishbait had done went by the blueprint people's place and had GINORMOUS color maps printed and laminated for me and Wobbert-Woo!  "just in case we get lost".
> 
> ...



okay...... you carry the map, I'll carry the gun.


----------



## slip (Mar 26, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> We can also find plenty of them turkeys hanging around Tuscaloosa on Saturdays in the Fall.





rhbama3 said:


> oh my gawd.......





Sugar Plum said:


> Want to hear something funny? I grew up in Orlando. Until I met Rob, I thought turkeys came from the store only, too. When he told me about turkey hunting, I asked him 2 questions.
> 
> 1:What does the whole bird (feathers and all) look like?
> 
> ...







.... 


turtlebug said:


> Oh GOOD GRIEF.
> 
> I got home and Fishbait had done went by the blueprint people's place and had GINORMOUS color maps printed and laminated for me and Wobbert-Woo!  "just in case we get lost".
> 
> ...



Thank you.

You plannin on shootin that thing when season comes in?
Yall do have a bear season down there, right?


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 26, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Hmmm.... well just make sure yall keep all them stanky fish at your house. Don't try to be all nice and bring em here to cook. I'll throw you and the fish outside to Reese before I'll stink up my kitchen.
> 
> 
> Ima make you some sausage and taters one night.
> ...



Hey Bugsy, how about some of these???


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 26, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Hey Bugsy!



Hey Louisiana Hawtness.    





Sugar Plum said:


> Thanks Lea! We agree to not talk about it anymore. It's in the past. And hopefully he's smart enough to keep from doing it again.
> 
> Good luck on your hunt! I hope you blast those thunder chickens!



Eh, I'll be even more happy if Wobbert-Woo!  gets one.  Sad thing is, all deer season, I could've shot any turkey I wanted. Heck, I could've rung their necks or stomped on em they came that close to me on a regular basis. Now that I CAN kill em, I gotta go hunt em down. It just don't make sense.    

We'll have the 4-wheelers.  I ain't about to let any man run me two miles uphill after a danged stoopid bird like Muddyfoots did the first time he took me after turkeys.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 26, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Hey Bugsy, how about some of these???




I'll take 30 pounds please!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 26, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> okay...... you carry the map, I'll carry the gun.






Hi.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 26, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hi.



Nice avatar Quack!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 26, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hi.



AAACCCCKKK!!!!!
 Moderators, please delete Sugarbritches avatar. He's using it without my permission! 
 In fact, delete that pic from the internet all together. For the good of mankind, that is....


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 26, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> okay...... you carry the map, I'll carry the gun.



With the recent string of bobcat, yote, fox and dog pics, I ain't going in without my gun or my bow.  You can carry a map, I know my way around there and if I get lost, I got digits, I won't stay lost long.    




slip said:


> ....
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> ...



Yep. I haven't checked for this year but towards the end of the year, we have like three weekends or something we can shoot bears.  Biggest thing is that the county line runs right through the lease. If he's on our side of the lease, we can shoot him on those days, if he's on the other side, he's untouchable.    

Or they at least better relocate the carcass.  





Les Miles said:


> Hey Bugsy, how about some of these???



Don't make me go back and edit all my lovey-dovey posts to you.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 26, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hi.



My what a big snout you have.     


That has got to be my all time favorite pic.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 26, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> My what a big snout you have.
> 
> 
> That has got to be my all time favorite pic.



oh, in that case, you can keep the avatar, Quack!


Time to clean the kitchen so i can mess it back up again.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 26, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> oh, in that case, you can keep the avatar, Quack!
> 
> 
> Time to clean the kitchen so i can mess it back up again.



Might wanna add plenty of Vitamin C to your diet over the next few days. 

Mini-Me has a doctor's appointment in the morning. I feel fairly certain she's gonna say it's the flu.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 26, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> AAACCCCKKK!!!!!
> Moderators, please delete Sugarbritches avatar. He's using it without my permission!
> In fact, delete that pic from the internet all together. For the good of mankind, that is....



Don't worry we have it saved & archived for posterity purposes. 




turtlebug said:


> Don't make me go back and edit all my lovey-dovey posts to you.



Yes mam... 





Okay, see you peeps later. It time to head to the Mexican place for habenero tacos and then onto the Boy Scouts meeting.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 26, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Nice avatar Quack!











turtlebug said:


> My what a big snout you have.
> 
> 
> That has got to be my all time favorite pic.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 26, 2012)

Nuttin like a package from Zappos to brighten a girl's day.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 26, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Nuttin like a package from Zappos to brighten a girl's day.



What kind of hunting boots did you get from Zappo's?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 26, 2012)

Outta here, ya'll have a good evening !!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 26, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Outta here, ya'll have a good evening !!!



idjit....


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 26, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> idjit....



x2


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 26, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> What kind of hunting boots did you get from Zappo's?



None! 

I was in a girlie mood. 

I didn't like the hand painted wild mustang froo-froo purse so I returned it and got Dooney & Bourke's newest summer flamingo print in a large shopper purse.  

And I got myself a pair of Asics Gel Noosa confetti running shoes. 

They're uhmm...... bright.


----------



## fishbait (Mar 26, 2012)

She got her some that you can find her in the bush with on. There is no way that you should loose her wearing them .


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 26, 2012)

fishbait said:


> She got her some that you can find her in the bush with on. There is no way that you should loose her wearing them .



Jealous much


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 26, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> None!
> 
> I was in a girlie mood.
> 
> ...


i recognize the words purse and shoes. The rest of it is just gibberish.


fishbait said:


> She got her some that you can find her in the bush with on. There is no way that you should loose her wearing them .




Why do i feel like this weekend is gonna be a trainwreck? 
I'm shopping for trailcams. I just went thru my junk camera box and have none in there i trust anymore. Got a lot of studying to do.
 After supper, of course!


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 26, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> i recognize the words purse and shoes. The rest of it is just gibberish.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Lemme give you a visual.  

And it's only gonna be a trainwreck if you let it be. I'm perfectly comfortable out there and have numerous Thermacell refills.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Mar 26, 2012)

Well, when you two get tired of chasing them birds around, I'll have to come on down yonder way and shows Yall how to pick em off at a distance before they even know we are there.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 26, 2012)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Well, when you two get tired of chasing them birds around, I'll have to come on down yonder way and shows Yall how to pick em off at a distance before they even know we are there.



You gotta be talkin to Wobbert-Woo!  cause I ain't chasin no butt-ugly bird all over creation.  I sit, they come to me, I shoot, done deal.  (At least that's what they did during deer season, without the shooting part  )


Wobbert on the other hand is kind of like Forest Gump when he took off running. He just ain't gonna stop til the bird does.   


And as far as Fishbait, he's gotta work Friday but has already made it quite clear that Saturday and Sunday he will be sitting at camp laughing and waiting... and laughing.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 26, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Lemme give you a visual.
> 
> And it's only gonna be a trainwreck if you let it be. I'm perfectly comfortable out there and have numerous Thermacell refills.


That is SOOO you. 


Redneck Maguiver said:


> Well, when you two get tired of chasing them birds around, I'll have to come on down yonder way and shows Yall how to pick em off at a distance before they even know we are there.


Ain't that the usual idea? She's got the short shot with that 20 gauge, i'll be backing her up with my cannon. 


turtlebug said:


> You gotta be talkin to Wobbert-Woo!  cause I ain't chasin no butt-ugly bird all over creation.  I sit, they come to me, I shoot, done deal.  (At least that's what they did during deer season, without the shooting part  )
> 
> 
> Wobbert on the other hand is kind of like Forest Gump when he took off running. He just ain't gonna stop til the bird does.
> ...



Oh yes you will if we need to. 
I can see Fishbro doing that. 
We may need to make a ground blind at that circle food plot for Saturday, but the gate plot is where i think we need to start Friday. It's gonna be a hot weekend with those 80+ degree temps forecasted.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Mar 26, 2012)

Took mine Saturday morning at, conservativly saying, 60-65 yrds. ??  No more than that.  Clean shot , dropped like a rock from the old mossburg.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 26, 2012)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Took mine Saturday morning at, conservativly saying, 60-65 yrds. ??  No more than that.  Clean shot , dropped like a rock from the old mossburg.




You know better than to rely on the golden bb!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Mar 26, 2012)

Now you have seen me shoot, I just take em out before thwy would have a chance to run or fly.  That and that Duplex shot, a # 4 & 6 combo load.  That stuff holds a tight pattern with my choke .


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 26, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> That is SOOO you.
> 
> Ain't that the usual idea? She's got the short shot with that 20 gauge, i'll be backing her up with my cannon.
> 
> ...





Circle food plot = Winnie Pooh's home  

I haven't a clue what you're calling the "gate plot". 

Might be a good thing Fishbait had those maps made. 



I'm thinking we should start on Fishbait's section (The Nipper) cause we know we've got em roosting there, then maybe move to my new section (The Pines), then head towards the swamp. 

I know the biggest Tom I've seen out there was roosting on a tree about 50 yards from my stand.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 26, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Circle food plot = Winnie Pooh's home
> 
> I haven't a clue what you're calling the "gate plot".
> 
> Might be a good thing Fishbait had those maps made.



I thought pooh-bears home was the long straight road on the other side next to the old loading ramp?
The gate plot is the one where that big sheet of metal is in the road.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 26, 2012)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Now you have seen me shoot, I just take em out before thwy would have a chance to run or fly.  That and that Duplex shot, a # 4 & 6 combo load.  That stuff holds a tight pattern with my choke .



I reckon it does!


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 26, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I thought pooh-bears home was the long straight road on the other side next to the old loading ramp?
> The gate plot is the one where that big sheet of metal is in the road.



Winnie Pooh resides mainly in the swampy areas, but he's left his mark on every food plot out there.  

The gate plot where that big sheet of metal is in the road is called "The Nipper" or "Jerome and Lea's second home for the last year" 

That's where, up until two weeks ago, the majority of the Toms and Jakes were staying. That's where I've near about stepped on em going to my stand and had em peering in the blind at me during deer season.  

Dumb birds.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 26, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Winnie Pooh resides mainly in the swampy areas, but he's left his mark on every food plot out there.
> 
> The gate plot where that big sheet of metal is in the road is called "The Nipper" or "Jerome and Lea's second home for the last year"
> 
> ...


If they are around, the Hustlin' Hen and Scott's Cutter oughta get us some shock gobbles!


----------



## Hankus (Mar 26, 2012)

I'm pourin. Who's drinkin


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 26, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> If they are around, the Hustlin' Hen and Scott's Cutter oughta get us some shock gobbles!



Shock gobbles?  

This is just gettin way too complicated.  


Put a turkey call in my hands and I'll have every goose within five miles fussing up a storm.    

I just tried to go outside for a couple of minutes. I cannot stress this enough....



BRING YOUR THERMACELL!!!!

For the love of everything Holy, DO NOT FORGET YOUR THERMACELL!!!!   


DISCLAIMER: I swear I'm gonna beat the snot outta Fishbait tonight.


----------



## Hankus (Mar 26, 2012)

Drinkin alone . Hmmmmm. I can do that 

Congrats slip, Sterlo an RM. Iz jealous


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 26, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Winnie Pooh resides mainly in the swampy areas, but he's left his mark on every food plot out there.
> 
> The gate plot where that big sheet of metal is in the road is called "The Nipper" or "Jerome and Lea's second home for the last year"
> 
> ...


I never had a pic of the bird I got. They roam this time of year.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 26, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I'm pourin. Who's drinkin



Gotta V8 on the rocks goin on..


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 26, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I'm pourin. Who's drinkin


I'm stickin' with the sweet tea, Brother. Got the last batch of okra frying right now. 


turtlebug said:


> Shock gobbles?
> 
> This is just gettin way to complicated.
> 
> ...



I got a therma-cell, and 100% deet. I be good. Can't do the tablespoon of vinegar thing. It won't stay down.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 26, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> I never had a pic of the bird I got. They roam this time of year.



Yeah well they done roamed theirselves right outta my food plot.  

I know where one solitary Tom is. NICE bird but I think he's all metrosexual and stuff cause he shows up at the same time every day and puffs up and poses and struts all around the camera. 

I'd hate for me and Wobbert-Woo!  to be playing rock/paper/scissors over who gets to shoot the fancy boy.    


Then again, the dog, the fox and the bobcat that just started showing up might have something to do with it.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 26, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> I never had a pic of the bird I got. They roam this time of year.



True. Thats why i'm not too worried right now about the lack of pic's. Now, if i spend all morning calling and not hearing anything... then i'll worry.


----------



## fishbait (Mar 26, 2012)

Sure they don,t make hen in heat lure?


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 26, 2012)

fishbait said:


> Sure they don,t make hen in heat lure?



And I'm married to you.....  





Oh yeah, stop setting the trail cams up in the hallway. You just scared the bejeebus outta your daughter.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 26, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> True. Thats why i'm not too worried right now about the lack of pic's. Now, if i spend all morning calling and not hearing anything... then i'll take Bugsy to the movies or something.


----------



## fishbait (Mar 26, 2012)

I be trying to catch ghost.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 26, 2012)

fishbait said:


> I be trying to catch ghost.



You gonna catch a wrath.  



And I ain't gonna stop her.


----------



## slip (Mar 26, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Shock gobbles?
> 
> This is just gettin way too complicated.
> 
> ...


Imma have to get me one of them thermacell things one day .... i had skeeters landing on my eye lashes and eye lids all freaking morning since it was about the only thing not coverd in camo. You know how hard it is to stay still when you got bugs in yer eyes?


Hankus said:


> Drinkin alone . Hmmmmm. I can do that
> 
> Congrats slip, Sterlo an RM. Iz jealous


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 26, 2012)

slip said:


> Imma have to get me one of them thermacell things one day .... i had skeeters landing on my eye lashes and eye lids all freaking morning since it was about the only thing not coverd in camo. You know how hard it is to stay still when you got bugs in yer eyes?



Do not...I repeat...do not go in the woods without the thermocell. The bugs will drive you insane.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 26, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> And I'm married to you.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...





turtlebug said:


>


Wait, what? 


fishbait said:


> I be trying to catch ghost.


Ain't no haints around that property. The Debil dog out back has told them to begone.


slip said:


> Imma have to get me one of them thermacell things one day .... i had skeeters landing on my eye lashes and eye lids all freaking morning since it was about the only thing not coverd in camo. You know how hard it is to stay still when you got bugs in yer eyes?



DUDE!!!!
 I had a jake walking in on me one time in Mayday, and a gnat or skeeter went right in my ear. I was cross-eyed trying to be still with that thang touching my brain. 
The jake left when i started clawing at my ear. Ended up pouring water in it to kill the critter.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 26, 2012)

Congrats to Cody, Neil, and Kim on a successful opening weekend!!


----------



## slip (Mar 26, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Do not...I repeat...do not go in the woods without the thermocell. The bugs will drive you insane.


No kidding! the bugs are already awful this year ... i guess its because we had no real winter and it got hot so fast.


rhbama3 said:


> Wait, what?
> 
> Ain't no haints around that property. The Debil dog out back has told them to begone.
> 
> ...







RUTTNBUCK said:


> Congrats to Cody, Neil, and Kim on a successful opening weekend!!








Alright folks, im gunna walk the bed and go to dogs .... or something like that ... i is tired. I hope they'll be a little more vocal in the morning.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 26, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I'm pourin. Who's drinkin



I'll take a few 

Howdy everyone. Today was a good day. My little Emily (or Sugar Booger, as we call her) turned 2. She had a GREAT day


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 26, 2012)

lurk, lurk, lurk


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 26, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> lurk, lurk, lurk



Shhhhhhh.....lurk a little quieter, would ya? I'm tryinta watch a movie and surf the web at the same time


----------



## Hankus (Mar 26, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I'll take a few
> 
> Howdy everyone. Today was a good day. My little Emily (or Sugar Booger, as we call her) turned 2. She had a GREAT day



Congrats to Booger


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 26, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Congrats to Booger



Thank you Hankus


----------



## Hankus (Mar 26, 2012)

Anybody still thinks Im half normal can fire up one of those songs I posted of the hardrockin chicks


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 26, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I'll take a few
> 
> Howdy everyone. Today was a good day. My little Emily (or Sugar Booger, as we call her) turned 2. She had a GREAT day



I guess sugar booger is better than stanky britches. 

Happy Birthday to Miss Emily!!


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 26, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Shhhhhhh.....lurk a little quieter, would ya? I'm tryinta watch a movie and surf the web at the same time



Huh? What did you say???


----------



## Hankus (Mar 26, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I guess sugar booger is better than stanky britches.
> 
> Happy Birthday to Miss Emily!!



sugarbritches............stanky britches..................I see another pSycho connection to Unk


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 26, 2012)

slip said:


> No kidding! the bugs are already awful this year ... i guess its because we had no real winter and it got hot so fast.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Later Dude!!........Good luck in the morning!!



Sugar Plum said:


> I'll take a few
> 
> Howdy everyone. Today was a good day. My little Emily (or Sugar Booger, as we call her) turned 2. She had a GREAT day


Happy Birthday to Emily!!



Les Miles said:


> lurk, lurk, lurk


I'm still waiting on my fishing report!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 26, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> lurk, lurk, lurk



I'm selling tickets to Bama's A-Day game on 4/14. How many can i put you down for?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 26, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Anybody still thinks Im half normal can fire up one of those songs I posted of the hardrockin chicks



No worries. I never thought you were normal 



rhbama3 said:


> I guess sugar booger is better than stanky britches.
> 
> Happy Birthday to Miss Emily!!



 



Les Miles said:


> Huh? What did you say???







Hankus said:


> sugarbritches............stanky britches..................I see another pSycho connection to Unk


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 26, 2012)

Hankus said:


> sugarbritches............stanky britches..................I see another pSycho connection to Unk



Which Unk? 
Or am i Cuz?


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 26, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm selling tickets to Bama's A-Day game on 4/14. How many can i put you down for?




I got four words for ya...






















































Cajun Voodoo Copperhead Curse


----------



## Hankus (Mar 26, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> No worries. I never thought you were normal



I said half  



I'm postin those vids tonite when yet earler today I got on the newbies fer not knowin Billy Joe Shaver  I think Unk was correct in his assessment when we buried cooz  "You...........jus aint right"


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 26, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Happy Birthday to Emily!!



Thank you!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 26, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Which Unk?
> Or am i Cuz?



Pretty sure he called ME pSycho the other day....so.....what are we talkin about?

Gonna hit the sack. Catch y'all tomorrow.


----------



## Hankus (Mar 26, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Which Unk?
> Or am i Cuz?



yer jus cuzin bamer 



Sugar Plum said:


> Pretty sure he called ME pSycho the other day....so.....what are we talkin about?



I did  The phychic connection to Quack (the eye twith thing) is a psycho connection an the s jus led itself to pSycho Plum  Make sense now


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 26, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> I got four words for ya...
> 
> 
> Cajun Voodoo Copperhead Curse



Is that for this weekend, or just in general?


----------



## Hankus (Mar 26, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Is that for this weekend, or just in general?



I know a lady..............name of Rudolph


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 26, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Is that for this weekend, or just in general?



Just anytime you feel like pouring salt in that wound.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 26, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I know a lady..............name of Rudolph



Is she cheap? What i mean is, are her services cheap? No, that ain't right either. Is she good at what she does? Still not right... 
Is her voodoo skills good? Thats what i was trying to say.


----------



## Hankus (Mar 26, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Is she cheap? What i mean is, are her services cheap? No, that ain't right either. Is she good at what she does? Still not right...
> Is her voodoo skills good? Thats what i was trying to say.



Depend on gettin up the payment. Lotta weird things is exchanged there but money will only get ya so much removal ya know


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 26, 2012)

i gotta call it a night too.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 26, 2012)

I am outta here as well.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 26, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Depend on gettin up the payment. Lotta weird things is exchanged there but money will only get ya so much removal ya know





rhbama3 said:


> i gotta call it a night too.





Les Miles said:


> I am outta here as well.


Good night Folks!!

Guess I'm gonna have to put off that fishing trip till I get a fishing report!!


----------



## kracker (Mar 26, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I said half
> 
> 
> 
> I'm postin those vids tonite when yet earler today I got on the newbies fer not knowin Billy Joe Shaver  I think Unk was correct in his assessment when we buried cooz  "You...........jus aint right"



WHOA!!!!! Hold the phones......you mean there are people on here who don't know who Mr. Billy by God Joe Shaver is???????????


----------



## Hankus (Mar 26, 2012)

kracker said:


> WHOA!!!!! Hold the phones......you mean there are people on here who don't know who Mr. Billy by God Joe Shaver is???????????



Well I'm musically challengeing people here an at werk. The Billy Joe Shaver thing was at work. Course they didn know the chick bands neither.....................the decay of our youth an the roots that they have no idea how deeply hold are being pulled by ignorance.


----------



## Hankus (Mar 26, 2012)

kracker said:


> WHOA!!!!! Hold the phones......you mean there are people on here who don't know who Mr. Billy by God Joe Shaver is???????????



Think I'll poll da masses 

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=682455


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 27, 2012)

Well the sun will come up again today.  Woooooohooooooo


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 27, 2012)

Good Morning and Happy Tuesday to all of you fellow creek wading drivelers.

Hopefully, I can get fully awake after a couple of cups of your coffee, Gobblin.


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 27, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Well the sun will come up again today.  Woooooohooooooo



Kool...another ride your motorcycle to work day for me!      Trashy Tuesday and some sun...couldn't get much better.      Morning Mike and morning Gobbler!


----------



## Hornet22 (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## Hankus (Mar 27, 2012)

Feel as good as if I had good sense..........this can't be good


----------



## kracker (Mar 27, 2012)

Morning everybody!


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 27, 2012)

Ah.... Tuesday, one day closer to the weekend


----------



## baldfish (Mar 27, 2012)

Dang al the window lickers still sleeping or what
Good morning


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 27, 2012)

'Morning !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 27, 2012)

Mornin.....Cardiologist appt today. I think I may have over done it yesterday. Took the morning brisk walk, came back and sprayed a few tanks of roundup(1 gal at a time), then cut a lil grass (not much), but could feel it as I bounced around on da mower. Went down the street and visited a neighbor, came home and chest was hurting a tad, then got a splittin headache (sinuses and pollen I think). Gonna take it a little easier today!! 

How y'all doin?


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 27, 2012)

Morning gang


----------



## kracker (Mar 27, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin.....Cardiologist appt today. I think I may have over done it yesterday. Took the morning brisk walk, came back and sprayed a few tanks of roundup(1 gal at a time), then cut a lil grass (not much), but could feel it as I bounced around on da mower. Went down the street and visited a neighbor, came home and chest was hurting a tad, then got a splittin headache (sinuses and pollen I think). Gonna take it a little easier today!!
> 
> How y'all doin?


Morning Jeff!
The cardiologist WILL gnaw on your butt today. I know you feel a lot better, but listen to them. 

I'm speaking from a lot of experience with them!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 27, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning gang



Mornin Mudro 



kracker said:


> Morning Jeff!
> The cardiologist WILL gnaw on your butt today. I know you feel a lot better, but listen to them.
> 
> I'm speaking from a lot of experience with them!



Mornin kracker  Yeah, I never would've thought walkin around with a pump sprayer with a gal of roundup mix at a time and then riding a zero deg joystick steer riding mower would be too much strain. 

It may have been the bouncing on the mower, but I was only on it for about 30 mins.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 27, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Morning !!



Got yo cheekun mask ready? 



Jeff C. said:


> Mornin.....Cardiologist appt today. I think I may have over done it yesterday. Took the morning brisk walk, came back and sprayed a few tanks of roundup(1 gal at a time), then cut a lil grass (not much), but could feel it as I bounced around on da mower. Went down the street and visited a neighbor, came home and chest was hurting a tad, then got a splittin headache (sinuses and pollen I think). Gonna take it a little easier today!!
> 
> How y'all doin?



Take 'er easy dude! You gonna end up back in the hospital. 



mudracing101 said:


> Morning gang



MUSTARD BRO!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 27, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Got yo cheekun mask ready?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



10-4 Coach


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 27, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Mudro
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Les Miles said:


> Got yo cheekun mask ready?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



MORNING YA'LL


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 27, 2012)

hey yall!!!! my laptop has been hacked and cracked and finally FINALLY i got back in!!!!! so im is one happy little camper today!!! so it is now time to catch up on some work, & if any of yall wanna help me with a little assaignment i gotta do its on the trayvon martin case, i gotta do a timeline of events from the first report till now, and i dont feel like diggin threw all the media articles cause i hate the media and all the idiots that run it!!! lol


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 27, 2012)

Yall need to quit with the mustard cause now I'm craving a  sausage biscuit covered in the spicy yellow stuff.   


Somebody bring me one.


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 27, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Yall need to quit with the mustard cause now I'm craving a  sausage biscuit covered in the spicy yellow stuff.
> 
> 
> Somebody bring me one.



now your making me hungry!!!! my 2 waffles and honey dont seem to be lasting very long !!

what did ERD compete in with Skills?!


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 27, 2012)

lilD1188 said:


> hey yall!!!! my laptop has been hacked and cracked and finally FINALLY i got back in!!!!! so im is one happy little camper today!!! so it is now time to catch up on some work, & if any of yall wanna help me with a little assaignment i gotta do its on the trayvon martin case, i gotta do a timeline of events from the first report till now, and i dont feel like diggin threw all the media articles cause i hate the media and all the idiots that run it!!! lol



There are several threads in the PF that will update you on the facts of the case.



turtlebug said:


> Yall need to quit with the mustard cause now I'm craving a  sausage biscuit covered in the spicy yellow stuff.
> 
> 
> Somebody bring me one.



Wannabiscuitbugsy?


----------



## jsullivan03 (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 27, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> There are several threads in the PF that will update you on the facts of the case.
> 
> 
> 
> Wannabiscuitbugsy?



okie dokie...  maybe thatll cut down on the amount of time i gotta spend on it lol


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 27, 2012)

I could devour a couple biskits and sausage slathered in MUSTARD right now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 27, 2012)

Headin to the Dr.  BBL!!!


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 27, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> There are several threads in the PF that will update you on the facts of the case.
> 
> 
> 
> Wannabiscuitbugsy?



uhmmm i dont know what i was thinking maybe just going threw the media reports would be easier lol!!!! thats alotta reading!!!!!


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 27, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Wannabiscuitbugsy?




It'll be cold by the time you drive it down here.


----------



## slip (Mar 27, 2012)

Slow mornin ... Had one gobblein at me and coming to me for a minute, but ever single time he gobbled a few hens behind him would fire up. (They were real hens, not another hunter) so he turned around and got henned up.


Typical wimmin ... always cackling and interrupting when the men are talking ...


----------



## Keebs (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## Keebs (Mar 27, 2012)

slip said:


> Slow mornin ... Had one gobblein at me and coming to me for a minute, but ever single time he gobbled a few hens behind him would fire up. (They were real hens, not another hunter) so he turned around and got henned up.
> 
> 
> Typical wimmin ... always cackling and interrupting when the men are talking ...


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 27, 2012)

Keebs said:


>



git him mama!!!!

shame on you slipster!!!!!!


----------



## kracker (Mar 27, 2012)

The only thing better than ice cream cake is ice cream cake for breakfast!!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 27, 2012)

Mmmmmm ribs, tater salad and collard greens !!


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 27, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mmmmmm ribs, tater salad and collard greens !!



imm thinkin some cap'n d's!!! but you could share ya know!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 27, 2012)

lilD1188 said:


> imm thinkin some cap'n d's!!! but you could share ya know!!!!





Whoopsy, too late !!


----------



## Seth carter (Mar 27, 2012)

yummm spam an egg sandwich with a lil texas pete


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 27, 2012)

Wow, those collards don't play . . .


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 27, 2012)

turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey,
turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey,


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 27, 2012)

griddle fired up for a corned beef, provolone, and sauerkraut sammich on buttered up and toasted jewish rye bread.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 27, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey,
> turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey,



You're WAY too excited about this. I'm starting to get skeered.  





rhbama3 said:


> griddle fired up for a corned beef, provolone, and sauerkraut sammich on buttered up and toasted jewish rye bread.




Had a Crispy Chicken Caesar Wrap from Wendy's. Purdy good.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 27, 2012)

Think I'll give this turkey hunting thing a whirl.



Hey Pookie, how far from the feeders should I put up my Ameristep blind ?


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 27, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> You're WAY too excited about this. I'm starting to get skeered.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I really am!!! 
I just wanna hear a gobbler at daybreak and be in the ballgame! 
 I'm about to send Bubbette into a frenzy. That woman's gonna run upstairs screaming when i start tuning my turkey calls! 
After a nap.....


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 27, 2012)

wazzzuuuuppppp!!!!


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 27, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I really am!!!
> I just wanna hear a gobbler at daybreak and be in the ballgame!
> I'm about to send Bubbette into a frenzy. That woman's gonna run upstairs screaming when i start tuning my turkey calls!
> After a nap.....



You're gonna need a bigger hat for sure after she pop-knots you a few times.    

I have seen, first hand, the way he tortures Bubbette with those turkey calls. It's not nice.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Mar 27, 2012)

I was watchin turkeys while plowin corn land sunday. They come out of the creek bottom into the field of butterbeans and watch me on the tractor.

Is a 22-250 legal for turkeys? I can ride up to inside 200yrds. of them.


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 27, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whoopsy, too late !!



not nice unkkaa quack!!!!

& that cap'n d's was sooooo not worth it!!!! blehhhhh!!!!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 27, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I really am!!!
> I just wanna hear a gobbler at daybreak and be in the ballgame!
> I'm about to send Bubbette into a frenzy. That woman's gonna run upstairs screaming when i start tuning my turkey calls!
> After a nap.....



Been there...done that. Even the dog hates me. 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Think I'll give this turkey hunting thing a whirl.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Pookie, how far from the feeders should I put up my Ameristep blind ?



  



blood on the ground said:


> wazzzuuuuppppp!!!!







turtlebug said:


> You're gonna need a bigger hat for sure after she pop-knots you a few times.
> 
> I have seen, first hand, the way he tortures Bubbette with those turkey calls. It's not nice.



 But it is fun.  


Mornin' folks...or is it evening. I don't know anymore


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 27, 2012)

cheeseburger, fries, chips, salsa, queso,and a coke


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 27, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> cheeseburger, fries, chips, salsa, queso,and a coke



did u go to chilis???????


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 27, 2012)

Heyyyyyyyyyyy Tbug, I wanna be yo "dancin boy" . . .


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 27, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Heyyyyyyyyyyy Tbug, I wanna be yo "dancin boy" . . .



I don't have the energy.....


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 27, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> But it is fun.



Well considering I'll be with Wobbert-Woo!  all weekend, it danged sure won't be dull.     

Hiya Neil


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 27, 2012)

have i ever said i would rather be fishin


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 27, 2012)

lilD1188 said:


> did u go to chilis???????


yep


blood on the ground said:


> have i ever said i would rather be fishin



nope


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 27, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> yep
> 
> 
> nope



wheres miiineee??? since u ate all my taters!!!! 

onnn another note.... i really wish i had a LARGE diet coke from burger king!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 27, 2012)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> I was watchin turkeys while plowin corn land sunday. They come out of the creek bottom into the field of butterbeans and watch me on the tractor.
> 
> Is a 22-250 legal for turkeys? I can ride up to inside 200yrds. of them.


Sorry, Bilge rat. Shotguns with #2 shot or smaller and muzzle loaders only.
But...... i like the way you think. 


blood on the ground said:


> have i ever said i would rather be fishin


It is definitely the time of year. The girls want to know when we are gonna drown crickets again.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 27, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> yep
> 
> 
> nope


get back in the truck mud


rhbama3 said:


> Sorry, Bilge rat. Shotguns with #2 shot or smaller and muzzle loaders only.
> But...... i like the way you think.
> 
> It is definitely the time of year. The girls want to know when we are gonna drown crickets again.



letz doit!!! im so ready but 2 jobs ...buying a house and a 12U ball team is gettin the best of me


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 27, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> get back in the truck mud
> 
> 
> letz doit!!! im so ready but 2 jobs ...buying a house and a 12U ball team is gettin the best of me



Things sure have changed with the ball teams. When i played dixie youth, we practiced twice a week and played games friday night and saturday. My neighbor across the street has two boys and they are always gone to tournaments or practicing every day. That just doesn't sound fun to me.


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 27, 2012)

just sent in my resume and application to a job on the gdol website  hopefully i hear somethin soon and hopefully the job will work around my school schedule or i work my school schedule out around the job!!!! this is the 3rd job ive applied for in a WEEK!!!!! ughhh something needs to come along!!!!!!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 27, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Things sure have changed with the ball teams. When i played dixie youth, we practiced twice a week and played games friday night and saturday. My neighbor across the street has two boys and they are always gone to tournaments or practicing every day. That just doesn't sound fun to me.



I would have to agree. We seem to live at the ballpark during baseball. It has become far too competitive and less fun.



lilD1188 said:


> just sent in my resume and application to a job on the gdol website  hopefully i hear somethin soon and hopefully the job will work around my school schedule or i work my school schedule out around the job!!!! this is the 3rd job ive applied for in a WEEK!!!!! ughhh something needs to come along!!!!!!!



Hang in there LilD. I know exactly how you feel but the right opportunity will come along.


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 27, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> I would have to agree. We seem to live at the ballpark during baseball. It has become far too competitive and less fun.
> 
> 
> 
> Hang in there LilD. I know exactly how you feel but the right opportunity will come along.



thanks, its just annoying knowing i NEED a job but getting turned down every time i turn around! its frustrating


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Mar 27, 2012)

Afternoon Folks.  Everyone all Happy I see.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm ready to go home.................. MUD, hurry up, I'll be outside waiting............ with the cooler..................in the shade...........waiting..........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 27, 2012)

2 mo hrs !!!


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 27, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I'm ready to go home.................. MUD, hurry up, I'll be outside waiting............ with the cooler..................in the shade...........waiting..........




I don't like the way Mud keeps wisking you away from us.   





Hooked On Quack said:


> 2 mo hrs !!!



Til what?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 27, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> I don't like the way Mud keeps wisking you away from us.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






'Til I get to go home and see Dawn and my black baby girl Sue !!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 27, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I'm ready to go home.................. MUD, hurry up, I'll be outside waiting............ with the cooler..................in the shade...........waiting..........


Lets go, i've been busy


Hooked On Quack said:


> 2 mo hrs !!!


Later Bro, i drink one for ya


turtlebug said:


> I don't like the way Mud keeps wisking you away from us.



You can come along too


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 27, 2012)

I am OFFICIALLY almost ready to turkey hunt. Vest is loaded with everything from calls to shotgun shells in their appropriate pocket.
Just trying to decide whether Newgene( Jake decoy) needs to go for a ride or not.
Lawd, the weather forecast is just brutal!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 27, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I am OFFICIALLY almost ready to turkey hunt. Vest is loaded with everything from calls to shotgun shells in their appropriate pocket.
> Just trying to decide whether Newgene( Jake decoy) needs to go for a ride or not.
> Lawd, the weather forecast is just brutal!





You never answered my ???


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 27, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You never answered my ???



you lost me, bro. 
What question?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 27, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Think I'll give this turkey hunting thing a whirl.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Pookie, how far from the feeders should I put up my Ameristep blind ?





rhbama3 said:


> you lost me, bro.
> What question?





This one . . .


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 27, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> This one . . .



which gun you want to shoot?


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 27, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I am OFFICIALLY almost ready to turkey hunt. Vest is loaded with everything from calls to shotgun shells in their appropriate pocket.
> Just trying to decide whether Newgene( Jake decoy) needs to go for a ride or not.
> Lawd, the weather forecast is just brutal!



That's all fine and dandy but I have more pressing bird issues right now than an ugly oversized chicken. 

Forgot I had my Costas on my head (momentary lapse of reason after Les Miles texted me a nasty obsene pic) so I went to go put them back in their case in the car. Opened door, sat down grabbed case and a stupid mocking bird that has been stawking me for weeks, buzzed my shoulder and perched herself atop my car and read me the riot act.  

She's getting a little too close for comfort. I knew she was eating Spot's food and sometimes she'd hop right up to my feet while I'm on the porch but when she starts wanting to go for a ride, that's where I gotta draw the line.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 27, 2012)

Oh and BTW Wobbert-Woo! 

What in the name of everything holy are you bringing all that stuff for?  

I got a backpack full of pop-tarts, slim jims and diet coke. A knife, my shotgun, some shells and a cell phone. The 4-wheelers will be delivered to us, we have maps, stands and blinds. 

No need to bring the kitchen sink.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 27, 2012)

Harry, I see you lurking down there, what's wrong with that danged mocking bird?


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 27, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Oh and BTW Wobbert-Woo!
> 
> What in the name of everything holy are you bringing all that stuff for?
> 
> ...



Oh Lawd!   

That sounds like we're going on some kind of recon mission or something. 


Turkey hunting is just too complicated.  










Don't everyone talk at once.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 27, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> That's all fine and dandy but I have more pressing bird issues right now than an ugly oversized chicken.
> No, you don't!
> 
> Forgot I had my Costas on my head- Wal-mart sells sunglasses
> ...



see? no problems!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 27, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Oh and BTW Wobbert-Woo!
> 
> What in the name of everything holy are you bringing all that stuff for?
> 
> ...



Because i want to talk to the birds.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 27, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> see? no problems!





rhbama3 said:


> Because i want to talk to the birds.



As far as Randy's pic, it was a big heaping pile of them red oversized ocean roaches.  NASTY! Blech! 



You know good and well nobody in this house has a lick of coordination. Ain't got no tennis racket.  

You can talk to the birds. I'm gonna ride around and see if I can find Winnie Pooh.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 27, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> As far as Randy's pic, it was a big heaping pile of them red oversized ocean roaches.  NASTY! Blech!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How can somebody from the south not like crawfish? I love them thangs almost as much as shrimp!


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 27, 2012)

Okay, THAT'S IT! Just opened the back door and about knocked her out. She flew off and is now sitting on a branch mocking me like one ticked off mocking bird.  

She was on my back porch. 

She was waiting for me.

I can't find any nests in the immediate vicinity. The only connection I can make between her and the back door is Spot's bowl of kitty food that she nibbles on.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 27, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> How can somebody from the south not like crawfish? I love them thangs almost as much as shrimp!



But I don't even eat shrimp. What makes you think I would eat an even bigger and uglier crustacean?


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 27, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Okay, THAT'S IT! Just opened the back door and about knocked her out. She flew off and is now sitting on a branch mocking me like one ticked off mocking bird.
> 
> She was on my back porch.
> 
> ...



got a grill on the back porch? good chance the nest is in something close.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 27, 2012)

Now I got a squirrel fussin at Spot. Have all the animals in my yard gone mad?    

Poor Spot, he can't catch a break.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 27, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> got a grill on the back porch? good chance the nest is in something close.



You can look for a nest when you get here Thursday.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 27, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> But I don't even eat shrimp. What makes you think I would eat an even bigger and uglier crustacean?



i still try to grasp the concept of no shrimp or crawfish, and it just doesn't compute. 
So.... i guess supper at Cedar River or one of them seafood joints is out?


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 27, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Now I got a squirrel fussin at Spot. Have all the animals in my yard gone mad?
> 
> Poor Spot, he can't catch a break.





turtlebug said:


> You can look for a nest when you get here Thursday.



Geez.... bringing a shotgun and i guess a pellet gun for hunting this weekend.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 27, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> i still try to grasp the concept of no shrimp or crawfish, and it just doesn't compute.
> So.... i guess supper at Cedar River or one of them seafood joints is out?



You and Bait can go to Red Blobster if you want, just drop me off at Outback or even Krystals if my only other choice is seafood.  

Ugh, time to go finish supper. Baked chicken and whatever else I decide to put with it. 

BBL


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Mar 27, 2012)

Maybe I need to just leave my gun at home and grab a camera and come down and film Yall on this here turkey hunting trip.  Sounds like I could win us all one of them Emmy things...


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 27, 2012)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Maybe I need to just leave my gun at home and grab a camera and come down and film Yall on this here turkey hunting trip.  Sounds like I could win us all one of them Emmy things...



my front fiber optic sight just bwoke. 
And so...... it starts.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 27, 2012)

Whooooot !!!  I'm outta heah !!!


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 27, 2012)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Maybe I need to just leave my gun at home and grab a camera and come down and film Yall on this here turkey hunting trip.  Sounds like I could win us all one of them Emmy things...




You ain't lived til you've trapsed through the woods with the Trio of myself, Wobbert-Woo!  and Fishbait. 

There are three things you can count on

1. Blood will be shed, and usually it doesn't belong to the animal we're hunting. 

2. Equipment failure is a MUST. See quoted post below.

3. Food will happen. No matter if we don't kill it ourselves, there's ALWAYS a Huddle or Waffle House just around the corner. We WILL eat and eat GOOD and 99.9% of the time, there's a tip to a waitress involved. 




rhbama3 said:


> my front fiber optic sight just bwoke.
> And so...... it starts.




Dear Lord  

Get some of that model glue out and get to work.   


I got a spare if it'll fit.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 27, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whooooot !!!  I'm outta heah !!!



Bye Quackdaddy.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 27, 2012)

I just realized that we won't have Fishbait with us on Friday. 

We do good staying alive when it's the three of us. 





I totally see an ER visit or a Search and Rescue team being involved by sunset Friday.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 27, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> I just realized that we won't have Fishbait with us on Friday.
> 
> We do good staying alive when it's the three of us.
> 
> ...



back from Solo Archery. Actually, just drove around the block while i called them. They got the replacement fiber-optics, just need to take my gun tomorrow and Mr. Phillip will fix me up! 
Now, if i can just find my turkey choke.....


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 27, 2012)

I can't believe everybody has such little faith in me that we can't make it ONE day without an injury or equipment malfunction. 
 Found my turkey choke, by the way.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 27, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I can't believe everybody has such little faith in me that we can't make it ONE day without an injury or equipment malfunction.
> Found my turkey choke, by the way.



I have all the faith in the world in you.  Who else would I go wandering through the woods with for a butt-ugly bird?  


But I know you and me.    



You are sooo gonna run my legs off.


----------



## fishbait (Mar 27, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I can't believe everybody has such little faith in me that we can't make it ONE day without an injury or equipment malfunction.
> Found my turkey choke, by the way.



I have faith that you two will have a very interesting weekend. One for the record book.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 27, 2012)

fishbait said:


> I have faith that you two will have a very interesting weekend. One for the record book.



Hater    



You gonna be  when me and Wobbert-Woo!  drive up with matching birds.  

If you ain't gonna hunt with us, then you gonna cook what we kill.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 27, 2012)

fishbait said:


> I have faith that you two will have a very interesting weekend. One for the record book.




I knew i could rely on you!
Now, if we can just find the lease...


----------



## fishbait (Mar 27, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I knew i could rely on you!
> Now, if we can just find the lease...


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 27, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I knew i could rely on you!
> Now, if we can just find the lease...



Ahem... Don't listen to him.  I have a key and know where we're going.  


Plus I got El Presidente' on speed dial if we get lost.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 27, 2012)

fishbait said:


>



Just for that, you can get your behind up and go feed the dog.     

And pop that mocking bird while you're at it.


----------



## fishbait (Mar 27, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Ahem... Don't listen to him.  I have a key and know where we're going.
> 
> 
> Plus I got El Presidente' on speed dial if we get lost.



Sure would like to see your key........


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 27, 2012)

fishbait said:


> Sure would like to see your key........



What'd you do with my key?   

Did you forget I'm a paying member with MY OWN little piece of land out there this year?  




I suggest my lease key find it's way back to my dresser by midnight tonight.


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 27, 2012)

Ruh Roh...keyless in Valdosta!   I can see the headlines now!


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 27, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Ruh Roh...keyless in Valdosta!   I can see the headlines now!



Fishbait and Wobbert-Woo!  are on the phone for their nightly bromance chat. 


My key WILL SURFACE before Fishbait's body does.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 27, 2012)

Evenin boyz and galz!!! 

 <---------last of the leftover sketti


Anyway, the Cardiologist cleared me today, said go do whatever I want. Just take it easy on the _HEAVY_ lifting for a few more weeks. He told me that he thought the pain in my chest that I experienced yesterday evening was probably from bouncing on the lawn mower. During the surgery they cracked or significantly spread apart a rib and that I probably just aggravated it. So, I'm good to go again


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 27, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin boyz and galz!!!
> 
> <---------last of the leftover sketti
> 
> ...


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 27, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin boyz and galz!!!
> 
> <---------last of the leftover sketti
> 
> ...




That's AWESOME!     


But still, like he said, take it easy.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 27, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Fishbait and Wobbert-Woo!  are on the phone for their nightly bromance chat.
> 
> 
> My key WILL SURFACE before Fishbait's body does.



we just getting a schedule of events in order.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 27, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin boyz and galz!!!
> 
> <---------last of the leftover sketti
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 27, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> That's AWESOME!
> 
> 
> But still, like he said, take it easy.



Yes Ma'am I will, I have a low tolerance for pain


----------



## fishbait (Mar 27, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> What'd you do with my key?
> 
> Did you forget I'm a paying member with MY OWN little piece of land out there this year?
> 
> ...




Oh my I be scared......




turtlebug said:


> Fishbait and Wobbert-Woo!  are on the phone for their nightly bromance chat.
> 
> 
> My key WILL SURFACE before Fishbait's body does.



We all float down here.....


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 27, 2012)

Interesting...


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 27, 2012)

fishbait said:


> Oh my I be scared......
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Shush it!    






Les Miles said:


> Interesting...




You too!  You skeered me sending me that dirty, nasty, horrible, terrible, disgusting picture today.    


ROLL TIDE!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 27, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Interesting...



 thats one word for it. 
Man, Bubbette went to Walmart an hour ago just to pick up stuff for taco salad. They still not back yet!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 27, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> ROLL TIDE!


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 27, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> You too!  You skeered me sending me that dirty, nasty, horrible, terrible, disgusting picture today.
> 
> 
> ROLL TIDE!



Only folks that I have known not to like mudbugs are Yankees and Carpetbaggers.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 27, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Shush it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


any place down there in Valdosta that sells good crawfish? Okay, i know YOU don't like them, but I'd love a 5 gallon bucketful! 
Bubbette's home finally. Back later!


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 27, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



 




Les Miles said:


> Only folks that I have known not to like mudbugs are Yankees and Carpetbaggers.



I'm gonna drive up there and eat lunch with yall one day.  












































Has hades frozen over yet?      




rhbama3 said:


> any place down there in Valdosta that sells good crawfish? Okay, i know YOU don't like them, but I'd love a 5 gallon bucketful!
> Bubbette's home finally. Back later!




And I would know this how?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 27, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Only folks that I have known not to like mudbugs are Yankees and Carpetbaggers.



crawfish pie.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 27, 2012)

Time to go watch "Jersey Shore". See you idjits later....


----------



## slip (Mar 27, 2012)

Aw man .... now i want some crawfish.



Cant catch one of them buggers to save my life.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 27, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> I'm gonna drive up there and eat lunch with yall one day.
> Has hades frozen over yet?
> 
> And I would know this how?



I figured you would notice a sign on the road. I thought all women read every "for sale" sign they passed?


----------



## kracker (Mar 27, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin boyz and galz!!!
> 
> <---------last of the leftover sketti
> 
> ...


Congrats!


----------



## Hankus (Mar 27, 2012)

Hello an I'm not a quitter, but I'm considerin a slowdown fer weekdays


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 27, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Time to go watch "Jersey Shore". See you idjits later....



I hate to tell you this, but Snooki didn't really mean those things she said on that photo you requested.


----------



## Self! (Mar 27, 2012)

only liberals from San Francisco hunt turkeys....


----------



## NOYDB (Mar 27, 2012)

slip said:


> Cant catch one of them buggers to save my life.



Are you using a big enough caliber?


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 27, 2012)

Otis said:


> only liberals from San Francisco hunt turkeys....



that makes no sense. Liberals from frisco don't hunt, and think Turkey is a country that republicans are mean to.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 27, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey,
> turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey, turkey,



Is that the call you use when hunting from your Ameristep blind in the Publix frozen aisle!!??


----------



## Self! (Mar 27, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Is that the call you use when hunting from your Ameristep blind in the Publix frozen aisle!!??


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 27, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Is that the call you use when hunting from your Ameristep blind in the Publix frozen aisle!!??



I no longer own nor claim to own an ameristep blind. Its just a rusty frame sitting in the Stewart County sun.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 27, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Is that the call you use when hunting from your Ameristep blind in the Publix frozen aisle!!??


----------



## Self! (Mar 27, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I no longer own nor claim to own an ameristep blind. Its just a rusty frame sitting in the Stewart County sun.





Head of Quality conrol took care of it right?


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 27, 2012)

Otis said:


> Head of Quality conrol took care of it right?



sure did! My phone # and e-mail are blocked by all Ameristep management.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 27, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I no longer own nor claim to own an ameristep blind. Its just a rusty frame sitting in the Stewart County sun.


That rusty frame may work better for you if you place it in the frozen aisle!!



Otis said:


> Head of Quality conrol took care of it right?


----------



## Self! (Mar 27, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> sure did! My phone # and e-mail are blocked by all Ameristep management.




I would call Head of Questionable actions if I were you.


----------



## Self! (Mar 27, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> That rusty frame may work better for you if you place it in the frozen aisle!!






Lawd don't get him in there again. Last time he shot a turkey there he spent 4 days trying to find the feathers.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 27, 2012)

Otis said:


> I would call Head of Questionable actions if I were you.



Quacks at work. 

time to call it a night. Ya'll be safe!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 27, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Quacks at work.
> 
> time to call it a night. Ya'll be safe!


Later Bama!!

Eyelids are getting heavy here as well!!..........Time to stumble off to bed!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 28, 2012)

OK fellow drivelers, now that the dreaded "white screen" has finally disappeared, it is time to get your tails out of bed and get your mojo on and get a move on today.

Now where is Gobblin???  I need some much needed coffee to get the sleep monsters out of my eyes.

Oh, by the way, HAPPY HUMP DAY to all of you.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 28, 2012)

Can you smell that smell?


----------



## kracker (Mar 28, 2012)

Morning EE and Gobblin!


----------



## Hankus (Mar 28, 2012)

Well its a brand new day an I'm eager to see it implode like the last two


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 28, 2012)

Happy Hump Day everybody!


----------



## NOYDB (Mar 28, 2012)

Bleh!


----------



## Hornet22 (Mar 28, 2012)

Three hours sleep don't cut.


----------



## Seth carter (Mar 28, 2012)

morning everybody


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Mar 28, 2012)

Morning gang.  Time to hit the repeat button and do it all again.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 28, 2012)

mernin vernins..........i would rather be fishin!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 28, 2012)

Morning ya''ll  got to go to the cafe, before i read back , heard someone was cookin chili


----------



## Turkeypaw (Mar 28, 2012)

Mornin' folks


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 28, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin boyz and galz!!!
> 
> <---------last of the leftover sketti
> 
> ...


 Good to go , Jeffro!!!!!!























Now , if Bama would of just called Tbug last night, it would of saved me twenty minutes of i love turkey talk, sheesh


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 28, 2012)

Mornin' y'all. I'm so stinkin' tired.....I don't knwo WHAT Rob was doing this morning, but he woke everyone up. AT 4:30 IN THE MORNING. 

Is it nap time yet?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 28, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Anyway, the Cardiologist cleared me today, said go do whatever I want. Just take it easy on the _HEAVY_ lifting for a few more weeks. He told me that he thought the pain in my chest that I experienced yesterday evening was probably from bouncing on the lawn mower. During the surgery they cracked or significantly spread apart a rib and that I probably just aggravated it. So, I'm good to go again





EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Oh, by the way, HAPPY HUMP DAY to all of you.





gobbleinwoods said:


> Can you smell that smell?


 


kracker said:


> Morning EE and Gobblin!





Hankus said:


> Well its a brand new day an I'm eager to see it implode like the last two





boneboy96 said:


> Happy Hump Day everybody!


 


NOYDB said:


> Bleh!


  


Hornet22 said:


> Three hours sleep don't cut.


  I sowwy, I'll quit getting in your dreams................ 


Seth carter said:


> morning everybody





Redneck Maguiver said:


> Morning gang.  Time to hit the repeat button and do it all again.





blood on the ground said:


> mernin vernins..........i would rather be fishin!


 You like to fish tooooo????????? 


mudracing101 said:


> Morning ya''ll  got to go to the cafe, before i read back , heard someone was cookin chili


 hey dere!


Turkeypaw said:


> Mornin' folks


 Tpaw!


Sugar Plum said:


> Mornin' y'all. I'm so stinkin' tired.....I don't knwo WHAT Rob was doing this morning, but he woke everyone up. AT 4:30 IN THE MORNING.
> 
> Is it nap time yet?


 I'd have me a couple skillets ready by the bed if he pulls that stuff often enough!

Hey ya'll!!


----------



## NOYDB (Mar 28, 2012)

It's always nap time.


----------



## NOYDB (Mar 28, 2012)

Alright I have the two lovely ladies all to myself!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 28, 2012)

NOYDB said:


> Alright I have the two lovely ladies all to myself!!!!


 sure you can handle 2 WOW's?!?!
Oh wait, you're one of the ones married to a red head though, never mind...............


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 28, 2012)

Keebs said:


> sure you can handle 2 WOW's?!?!
> Oh wait, you're one of the ones married to a red head though, never mind...............


----------



## NOYDB (Mar 28, 2012)

The Redhead is secure in the knowledge that I have to sleep sometime......


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 28, 2012)




----------



## Keebs (Mar 28, 2012)

NOYDB said:


> The Redhead is secure in the knowledge that I have to sleep sometime......





mudracing101 said:


>


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 28, 2012)

Annnnnd.......good mornin!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 28, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Annnnnd.......good mornin!!


 why hello there...............


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 28, 2012)

Keebs said:


>


Hey you



Jeff C. said:


> Annnnnd.......good mornin!!



Morning Jeff


----------



## Keebs (Mar 28, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey you
> 
> 
> 
> Morning Jeff


 well? how'd you end up this past weekend? tear up Pop's truck or did ya place, what???


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 28, 2012)

Two more days.   

Got my end of the month paperwork done, fixin to hit "SEND" for the completed inventory template, supplies ordered so I shouldn't have any work worries while I'm in the woods.  

Now if I can just hold out to spiffy up the house a bit tonight before the arrival of Wobbert-Woo!  tomorrow evening.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 28, 2012)

Keebs said:


> why hello there...............



Like I said, the Doc said I could go back to doing anything I want  



mudracing101 said:


> Hey you
> 
> 
> 
> Morning Jeff



MUDDDDD!!! 



Keebs said:


> well? how'd you end up this past weekend? tear up Pop's truck or did ya place, what???


----------



## Keebs (Mar 28, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Two more days.
> 
> Got my end of the month paperwork done, fixin to hit "SEND" for the completed inventory template, supplies ordered so I shouldn't have any work worries while I'm in the woods.
> 
> Now if I can just hold out to spiffy up the house a bit tonight before the arrival of Wobbert-Woo!  tomorrow evening.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 28, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Two more days.
> 
> Got my end of the month paperwork done, fixin to hit "SEND" for the completed inventory template, supplies ordered so I shouldn't have any work worries while I'm in the woods.
> 
> Now if I can just hold out to spiffy up the house a bit tonight before the arrival of Wobbert-Woo!  tomorrow evening.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 28, 2012)

Aaahhh, after covering my self with a nice layer of insulation its lunch time......fried taters with smoked sausage, onions, jalopinos,and cheeeeez...


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 28, 2012)

Keebs said:


> well? how'd you end up this past weekend? tear up Pop's truck or did ya place, what???



Broke my truck 1st pass on the fast side so i was thru for the day, Dad took 5th with his on the fast side and let me drive his on the mud side, i took 4th and didnt break his so that was good 
Wasnt a good start to the season for me but it is what it is


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 28, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Aaahhh, after covering my self with a nice layer of insulation its lunch time......fried taters with smoked sausage, onions, jalopinos,and cheeeeez...



Deer sausage and mustard for breakfast here


----------



## Keebs (Mar 28, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Like I said, the Doc said I could go back to doing anything I want


 your MD said you could, but your WOW's aren't so quick to *dismiss* you just yet...............


blood on the ground said:


> Aaahhh, after covering my self with a nice layer of insulation its lunch time......fried taters with smoked sausage, onions, jalopinos,and cheeeeez...


 got prevacid??????


mudracing101 said:


> Broke my truck 1st pass on the fast side so i was thru for the day, Dad took 5th with his on the fast side and let me drive his on the mud side, i took 4th and didnt break his so that was good
> Wasnt a good start to the season for me but it is what it is


 how was da concert?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 28, 2012)

Gonna get the Jag up and movin....got stuff to do! Check with y'all later


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 28, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I hate to tell you this, but Snooki didn't really mean those things she said on that photo you requested.



WRONG! I prefer JWOW over Snooki 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Is that the call you use when hunting from your Ameristep blind in the Publix frozen aisle!!??


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 28, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Like I said, the Doc said I could go back to doing anything I want







Keebs said:


> your MD said you could, but your WOW's aren't so quick to *dismiss* you just yet...............



Oops. Yeah, what she said!


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 28, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Deer sausage and mustard for breakfast here



Did someone say MUSTARD???


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 28, 2012)

Keebs said:


> your MD said you could, but your WOW's aren't so quick to *dismiss* you just yet...............
> 
> got prevacid??????
> 
> how was da concert?


Concerts were good, well the ones i watched, when i hit the pillow they were still playin.



Jeff C. said:


> Gonna get the Jag up and movin....got stuff to do! Check with y'all later


Later



Sugar Plum said:


> Oops. Yeah, what she said!


 Mornin Sugar


Les Miles said:


> Did someone say MUSTARD???


----------



## Keebs (Mar 28, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Gonna get the Jag up and movin....got stuff to do! Check with y'all later


 PLEASE don't push your luck!!!!!!!


Sugar Plum said:


> Oops. Yeah, what she said!


 good save, sista!


Les Miles said:


> Did someone say SYRUP????


 NOPE, no one but you, I guess...............


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 28, 2012)

Keebs said:


> NOPE, no one but you, I guess...............



Stop changing my post woman!


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 28, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Stop changing my post woman!



Stop messin wif my Keebsista.     





And bring me a biscuit.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 28, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Stop messin wif my Keebsista.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



One crawfish biscuit plus mustard coming up! Be there in a little while...


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 28, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> One crawfish biscuit plus mustard coming up! Be there in a little while...



I'll take one while you down this way


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 28, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> One crawfish biscuit plus mustard coming up! Be there in a little while...



I just threw up in my mouth a little....


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 28, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> I just threw up in my mouth a little....


----------



## Keebs (Mar 28, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> You're da bestest, Keebs!


 quit, your making me blush!


turtlebug said:


> Stop messin wif my Keebsista.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


mudracing101 said:


> I'll take one while you down this way


 I'll take one too!


Les Miles said:


>


 you'd best quit pickin on MizTbug, that girl shoots for the booty!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 28, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you'd best quit pickin on MizTbug, that girl shoots for the booty!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 28, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> One crawfish biscuit plus mustard coming up! Be there in a little while...





mudracing101 said:


> I'll take one while you down this way


make that 3. I want 2 of them! 


turtlebug said:


> I just threw up in my mouth a little....



you should at least TRY them before you judge.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 28, 2012)

Just left Solo Archery after Mr. Phillip put a new fiber rod in the front sight. Just need to clean my gun, empty the truck, charge up the 4-wheeler battery, pack, and then i'm ready to go after work tomorrow!


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 28, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Just left Solo Archery after Mr. Phillip put a new fiber rod in the front sight. Just need to clean my gun, empty the truck, charge up the 4-wheeler battery, pack, and then i'm ready to go after work tomorrow!



Why you bringing a 4-wheeler?


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 28, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Why you bringing a 4-wheeler?



because..... i want to? 
time for a nap with woozer. Bubbette's on a teleconference and them hens are cackling today.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 28, 2012)

What to do on this lovely off day ???


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 28, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What to do on this lovely off day ???



Grab yo cheekun mask, a bottle of polynesian sauce, and start heading towards Monroe.


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 28, 2012)

hey yall!!!!


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 28, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Just left Solo Archery after Mr. Phillip put a new fiber rod in the front sight. Just need to clean my gun, empty the truck, charge up the 4-wheeler battery, pack, and then i'm ready to go after work tomorrow!



Don't forget to pack this


----------



## Keebs (Mar 28, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What to do on this lovely off day ???


 Jump in the jeep & ride this way............


lilD1188 said:


> hey yall!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 28, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Don't forget to pack this









Keebs said:


> Jump in the jeep & ride this way............





Hmmmmmmmmmm . . .


----------



## Keebs (Mar 28, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmm . . .


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 28, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Jump in the jeep & ride this way............



why you leaving!!!!


AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH today is the day we get to SHOOT each other in officer survival!!!!! hahahahahahahahaahaaa people better WATCH OUT when i got the gun!!!!!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 28, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Why you bringing a 4-wheeler?



Least he has one that runs. Sam wrecked ours on Sunday. He suffered only bruises and road rash but will heal. I will be doing body work to the Bayou 
Good luck this weekend Bugsy 



rhbama3 said:


> because..... i want to?
> time for a nap with woozer. Bubbette's on a teleconference and them hens are cackling today.



Rest up for Gobblepaloosa 



Hooked On Quack said:


> What to do on this lovely off day ???



Ahhh yes, two days off for me. 



Les Miles said:


> Grab yo cheekun mask, a bottle of polynesian sauce, and start heading towards Monroe.



Gots me some a dem mudbug biscuits ? 



lilD1188 said:


> hey yall!!!!



Hey LilD 



Keebs said:


> Jump in the jeep & ride this way............



I aint got no Jeep but I got a well used Tundra and it's full of gas.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 28, 2012)

lilD1188 said:


> why you leaving!!!!
> 
> 
> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH today is the day we get to SHOOT each other in officer survival!!!!! hahahahahahahahaahaaa people better WATCH OUT when i got the gun!!!!!!


 why not and now that I know you'll be in possession of a gun, well............  


Sterlo58 said:


> Ahhh yes, two days off for me.
> I aint got no Jeep but I got a well used Tundra and it's full of gas.


And you know the way too!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 28, 2012)

Quick fly by. Been busy. Just wanted to say hey!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 28, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Quick fly by. Been busy. Just wanted to say hey!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 28, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Quick fly by. Been busy. Just wanted to say hey!



Howdy miz Hornet...


----------



## slip (Mar 28, 2012)

Saw at least 4 gobblers and maybe 7 or 8 hens today ... it was crazy. But no luck this time.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 28, 2012)

slip said:


> Saw at least 4 gobblers and maybe 7 or 8 hens today ... it was crazy. But no luck this time.



If ya need some help thinnin' out those gobblers just give me a shout.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 28, 2012)

couldn't sleep with all the racket going on. 
Anyway, roast beef, provolone cheese, jalapeno slices sammich.
In answer to Bugsy's question..... i need new latches for my little compartment on the back, and was gonna see if Fishbro's workplace had replacement seat covers. Mines looking ragged.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 28, 2012)

slip said:


> Saw at least 4 gobblers and maybe 7 or 8 hens today ... it was crazy. But no luck this time.



Gobblers good. Hens good. Gobblers and hens together = bad early. Thats a good situation to hunt late morning after the hens sneak away from the gobblers.


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 28, 2012)

Keebs said:


> why not and now that I know you'll be in possession of a gun, well............
> 
> And you know the way too!



me with a gun IS NOT a BAD THING!!!! i am very proffecient with a hand gun or rifle, shotgun not so much!!!!


----------



## slip (Mar 28, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> If ya need some help thinnin' out those gobblers just give me a shout.


I wish These are all public land birds. My hunt is over there, now.


rhbama3 said:


> Gobblers good. Hens good. Gobblers and hens together = bad early. Thats a good situation to hunt late morning after the hens sneak away from the gobblers.



This was all from 9am to 11am. If it was any other day i would still be out there, but its my birthday and mom would kill me if i was in the woods all day ...


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 28, 2012)

Somebody needs to crank up a new shortbus. This one's about outta gas.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 28, 2012)

lilD1188 said:


> me with a gun IS NOT a BAD THING!!!! i am very proffecient with a hand gun or rifle, shotgun not so much!!!!


 just  at ya!


slip said:


> _* its my birthday and mom would kill me if i was in the woods all day ..*_.


 HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
are you past twelven now??


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 28, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Mornin Sugar







Keebs said:


> good save, sista!



Thanks 



Hooked On Quack said:


> What to do on this lovely off day ???



Hunt you up some turkeys!!



Sterlo58 said:


> If ya need some help thinnin' out those gobblers just give me a shout.



Me too!!! 




Rob walked in the door struttin' and gobblin'.....oh lawd....I'm lookin' forward to the turkey nuggets we'll be having for supper!!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 28, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Somebody needs to crank up a new shortbus. This one's about outta gas.



Done


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 28, 2012)

Happy Birthday Slip!!!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 28, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Howdy miss plum.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 28, 2012)




----------



## Keebs (Mar 28, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Happy Birthday Slip!!!!


 http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=682695


----------

